# 

## Praefa

Witamy wszystkich budujących...

Jeżeli zastanawiacie się na technologią Praefa, to ten temat jest właśnie dla Was. Czekamy na Wasze pytania dotyczące naszych ścian. Obiecujemy, że odpowiemy na każde KONKRETNE pytanie, które tutaj zostanie zadanie. 

Na dobry początek kilka pytań i odpowiedzi, które pojawiły się już w innych tematach.

1.
Pytanie:_ Proszę napisać o różnicach użytkowania domu wybudowanego w systemie Praefa a wymurowanego z pustaków keramzytowych. Nie chodzi mi o etap budowy a o ostateczny wynik._
Odpowiedź: *Dwa przykłady z brzegu... Wywiercenie i osadzenie w ścianie z pustaków otworu powoduje konieczność wykorzystania specjalnych kotw, a u nas zwykłego kołka rozporowego. U nas nie ma również pęknięć poziomych i pionowych na ścianach powstających w wyniku nierównomiernego osiadania.*

2.
Pytanie: _Czy to prawda ,że na kafelkach kładzionych na waszych ścianach fugi pionowe muszą być z silikonu bo inaczej pękają?_
Odpowiedź: *Łazienki (tam są głownie fugi) naszych klientów niczym się nie różnią od tych, którzy budują w systemie "tradycyjnym". Nie słyszeliśmy, aby nasi klienci mieli fugi z silikonu (pionowe czy poziome). Zaleca się natomiast (ale to już niezależnie od technologii) stosowanie silikonu na łączeniach ścian.*

3.
Pytanie: _Łazienki (tam są głownie fugi) naszych klientów niczym się nie różnią od tych, którzy budują w systemie "tradycyjnym". Nie słyszeliśmy, aby nasi klienci mieli fugi z silikonu (pionowe czy poziome)._
Odpowiedź: *Przede wszystkich izolacją zewnętrzną. Mostki cieplne powstają głównie tam, gdzie nie ma izolacji, czyli np. na krawędzi okna i ściany pod parapet, balkonu ze ścianą, itp. Możliwości zabezpieczenia jest wiele.* 

Zapraszamy więc do zadawania pytań...

----------


## perm

Ja mam jedno pytanie. Dlaczego nie robicie tańszych prefabrykowanych ścian betonowych?

----------


## Praefa

> Ja mam jedno pytanie. Dlaczego nie robicie tańszych prefabrykowanych ścian betonowych?


Technologia Praefa to ściany keramzytobetonowe, w tym się specjalizujemy i nie zamierzamy próbować sił na innych polach.

Wychodzimy z założenia:
jak już robić coś, to dobrze i na 1000%.

----------


## Praefa

Zapraszamy przyszłych inwestorów do zadawania pytań. Macie niepowtarzalną szansę wyjaśnić wszelkie wątpliwości z oficjalnym przedstawicielem firmy.

----------


## beton44

> Technologia Praefa to ściany keramzytobetonowe, w tym się specjalizujemy i nie zamierzamy próbować sił na innych polach.
> 
> Wychodzimy z założenia:
> jak już robić coś, to dobrze i na 1000%.


forumowiczu Prefo - to ściana z keramzytobetonu nie jest ścianą z betonu ????  :wink: 

jak bierzesz się za wygłaszanie prawd objawionych, to rób to dobrze na 100%...

----------


## herakles

W innym wątku próbowali mnie przekonać, że w ich ścianie nie ma grama betonu....

----------


## Praefa

> forumowiczu Prefo - to ściana z keramzytobetonu nie jest ścianą z betonu ???? 
> 
> jak bierzesz się za wygłaszanie prawd objawionych, to rób to dobrze na 100%...


A gdzie tak napisaliśmy? Przecież nazywamy swoją technologię "keramzytobetonową"... A internauta "Perm" zapytał o tańsze ściany betonowe, więc odpowiedzieliśmy zgodnie z prawdą, że nie zamierzamy takich budować.

Zarówno na naszej oficjalnej stronie:
http://www.praefa.com.pl/?technologia,10

jak i na Facebooku
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...18604064833808

wyraźnie mamy określony skład naszych ścian. Więc prosimy, aby nam nie wmawiać czegoś, co nie miało miejsca. Nigdy nie ukrywaliśmy składu naszych ścian.

----------


## Praefa

> W innym wątku próbowali mnie przekonać, że w ich ścianie nie ma grama betonu....


Drogi Heraklesie,
powtarzamy po raz kolejny. Nasze ściany to:
75% keramzyt,
15% piasek,
10% cement.

Wszystko jest jawne i oficjalne. I nad tym nie ma co dyskutować. Niezależny instytut pilnuje, aby skład każdej ściany był dokładnie taki, jaki wyżej podaliśmy.

----------


## beton44

75% keramzyt,
15% piasek,
10% cement.

zgadza się suma 100%

pytanie gdzie woda buhahahahaha....  :Smile: 


przy okazji można prosić o nazwę i adres "Niezależnego instytutu" tak na 100%

----------


## Praefa

> można prosić o nazwę i adres "Niezależnego instytutu" tak na 100%


Oczywiście, że można  :smile: 

Mamy nadzór zewnętrzny nad technologią wytwarzania keramzytobetonu przez IBMB w Braunschweig, tzw. Überwachungszertifikat (dwa razy do roku następuje pełna kontrola procesów technologicznych, ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem kontroli próbek pobieranych przy każdym zarobie).

----------


## herakles

http://www.ibmb.uni.wroc.pl/

----------


## Praefa

> http://www.ibmb.uni.wroc.pl/


Jeżeli chodzi o link do tego instytutu, to podajemy poniżej:
http://www.ibmb.tu-braunschweig.de/

----------


## beton44

może jednak lepiej byłoby mieć atest Instytutu Techniki Budowlanej....


ten obcojęzyczny "instytut" to coś przypomina mnie "profesora" Bartoszewskiego 

/na 100000%

----------


## herakles

> może jednak lepiej byłoby mieć atest Instytutu Techniki Budowlanej....
> 
> 
> ten obcojęzyczny "instytut" to coś przypomina mnie "profesora" Bartoszewskiego 
> 
> /na 100000%


A propos profesorów, opowiem wam kawał:

Profesor Lepper.

----------


## Praefa

> może jednak lepiej byłoby mieć atest Instytutu Techniki Budowlanej....
> 
> 
> ten obcojęzyczny "instytut" to coś przypomina mnie "profesora" Bartoszewskiego 
> 
> /na 100000%


Cóż, trudno dyskutować na tym poziomie. Gdybyśmy korzystali z usług polskiego instytutu, to moglibyśmy się narazić na zarzuty, że "w Polsce to wszystko się da załatwić". Korzystamy z wiedzy i doświadczenia niemieckich inżynierów - też źle  :smile: 

A tak na marginesie... Jako jedni z nielicznych zdecydowaliśmy się na zewnętrzną, niezależną kontrolę. Z tego powodu nasi klienci mogą być pewni jakości naszych ścian. Dlatego również nie boimy się również oferować 50-letniej gwarancji.

----------


## beton44

jednak brakło Ci marketingowcu Prefy

już argumentów, pozostał atak osobisty zdaje się...

/poziom forumowicza betona - rozumiem żałośnie niski jak dla Ciebie/  :Smile: 

ja rozumiem że ten żałosny reklamowy wątek prowadzisz dla zarobku /żona dzieci/ tym 
nie mniej jest on żałosny  :Smile:

----------


## Praefa

> jednak brakło Ci marketingowcu Prefy
> 
> już argumentów, pozostał atak osobisty zdaje się...


Drogi Internauto,
jeżeli odebrałeś nasz wpis, jako atak, to najmocniej przepraszamy. Nie to było naszym zamysłem. Chcieliśmy tylko pokazać, że zawsze znajdzie się ktoś, kto będzie się przyczepiał wszystkiego (bo jak można inaczej nazwać porównywanie niezależnego instytutu do "profesora" Bartoszewskiego). Nawet jak odpisujemy konkretnie i na temat.

Więc prosimy o KONKRETNE - o czym było we wpisie nr 1 - pytania. Na wszystkie odpowiemy. A ten temat zakończmy, bo po prostu zaśmiecamy wątek.

----------


## beton44

trudno zaśmiecić śmietnik....

----------


## herakles

Betonie, poczytaj to:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...j-%C5%9Bcianie
I daruj im już w tym wątku.

----------


## beton44

:Smile: 

ale fajny wątek, całkiem podobny...

zresztą jedyna rada zdaje się - ignorowanie tych porad na 100000%..

----------


## slawek9000

a ja mam  w sumie jedno ważne pytanie w tzw. klimacie
jak się zachowuje ściana z PRAEFA po tygodniowej kąpieli w wodzie - ile traci na wytrzymałości, czy jest mrozoodporna, ile wymaga czasu by uzyskać pierwotną wilgotność.

----------


## herakles

> a ja mam  w sumie jedno ważne pytanie w tzw. klimacie
> jak się zachowuje ściana z PRAEFA po tygodniowej kąpieli w wodzie - ile traci na wytrzymałości, czy jest mrozoodporna, ile wymaga czasu by uzyskać pierwotną wilgotność.


PREAFO, miały być pytania prosimy o odpowiedzi, czyżby odpowiedź brzmiała "rozleci się"?

----------


## Praefa

> a ja mam  w sumie jedno ważne pytanie w tzw. klimacie
> jak się zachowuje ściana z PRAEFA po tygodniowej kąpieli w wodzie - ile traci na wytrzymałości, czy jest mrozoodporna, ile wymaga czasu by uzyskać pierwotną wilgotność.


Przepraszamy za opóźnienie w odpowiedzi. Postaramy się, aby już to się nie powtórzyło.

Jeżeli chodzi o nasiąkliwość, to wszelkie dane znajdziesz Drogi Forumowiczu pod poniższym linkiem:
http://www.praefa.com/files/nasiakliwosc.pdf

Jak widać wyniki są bardzo zachęcające... Dla porównania:
- cegła silikatowa ma nasiąkliwość w granicach 14-16%
- beton komórkowy aż do 22%
- drewna - lepiej nie pisać  :smile: 

Jeżeli chodzi o powódź - bo zapewne o to pytasz - to sytuacja zależy od tak wielu czynników, że należałoby przeprowadzić badania takiej ściany. 

Co do mrozoodporności - tak keramzyt jest materiałem mrozoodpornym.

----------


## herakles

Jak to jest, normalnie nasiąkliwość betonów wynosi 10-20% a u was w tym pdfie 2,9%???

----------


## Praefa

> Jak to jest, normalnie nasiąkliwość betonów wynosi 10-20% a u was w tym pdfie 2,9%???


Drogi Forumowiczu,
mylisz chyba (tak nam się wydaje) beton konstrukcyjny, który jest w naszym PDF-ie z betonami lekkimi. Wg normy PN-88/B-06250 beton konstrukcyjny nie może mieć więcej niż 5% nasiąkliwości.

Nasz ma 2,7-2,9%. Więc spełnia normę.

----------


## Praefa

Pochwalimy się! A co...  :big tongue:   Poważny inwestor wybrał nas do budowy ścian w ekskluzywnym hotelu w Iławie. Więcej dowiecie się z poniższych linków...

http://www.praefa.com.pl/index.php?aktualnosci,48

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001062682342

----------


## herakles

Gratulujemy!!! Będzie premia, oj będzie!!!

Ale zastanówmy się dlaczego tak się dzieje. Jak to piszesz poważni ynwestorzy mają ten problem, że doglądanie budowy i pilnowanie, czy nawet budowa systemem gospodarczym jest bardzo kosztowna, bo trzeba zatrudnić ludzi i przez 1-2 lata im płacić. A tak fakturka od Preafy, przelewik i dam stoi w 3 miechy z gwarancją czy tam ile tego będzie, no i można gości przyjmować i ruszać szybciej z interesem. Natomiast mały ynwestor nie ma kosztów choćby bhp. W związku z tym coś co jest bardzo drogie, potrafi przy dużych inwestycjach okazać się tanie, do tego ładnie Was wynegocjowali, skoro Was wzięli.

Nie zmienia to faktu, że preafa jest CHOLERNIE DROGA. Za droga. Po prostu marża 60-70%. Budowanie z prefabrykantów jest niezwykle tanie, wiedzieli to nawet komuniści budując z wielkiej płyty, teraz odkryli to niemcy i nam wciskają po cholendarnych stawkach.

No i mam pytanie, za ile zgodziliście się postawić ten hotel?

----------


## beton44

> Pochwalimy się! A co...   Poważny inwestor wybrał nas do budowy ścian w ekskluzywnym hotelu w Iławie. Więcej dowiecie się z poniższych linków...
> 
> http://www.praefa.com.pl/index.php?aktualnosci,48
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001062682342



Na jakie pytania odpowiada i jakie wątpliwość rozwiewa ta piękna, pełna świadomości własnej wartości wypowiedź....

----------


## Praefa

> Nie zmienia to faktu, że preafa jest CHOLERNIE DROGA. Za droga. Po prostu marża 60-70%


Drogi Heraklesie,
ten temat już wałkowaliśmy na innym wątku. I szybko okazało się, że budowa z nami - porównując oczywiście do innych firm, a nie budowy "systemem gospodarczym" - jest porównywalna (a nawet ciut tańsza), do innych systemów.

----------


## herakles

> Drogi Heraklesie,
> ten temat już wałkowaliśmy na innym wątku. I szybko okazało się, że budowa z nami - porównując oczywiście do innych firm, a nie budowy "systemem gospodarczym" - jest porównywalna (a nawet ciut tańsza), do innych systemów.


Oczywiście jak się za wszystko przepłaca to lepiej przepłacić za preafę, ale preafa jest drooooga, duuuużo 3-4 razy droższa od budowy systemem gospodarczym i 2 razy droższa od budowy z drogą ekipą.

----------


## Praefa

> Oczywiście jak się za wszystko przepłaca to lepiej przepłacić za preafę, ale preafa jest drooooga, duuuużo 3-4 razy droższa od budowy systemem gospodarczym i 2 razy droższa od budowy z drogą ekipą.


Możemy mieć do Ciebie prośbę? Prosimy nie zaśmiecaj po raz kolejny naszego wątku. Jeżeli chcesz krzyczeć czcionką +100, to idź do tego wątku, gdzie już Ci udowodniliśmy, że piszesz nieprawdę. A tutaj daj wypowiedzieć się ludziom, którzy chcą się czegoś dowiedzieć - np. o nasiąkliwości betonów.

Czy posłuchasz tej prośby, czy nie - to już będzie świadczyło tylko i wyłącznie o Tobie... Miłego wieczoru.

----------


## beton44

trudno zaśmiecić śmietnik  :Smile: 

jeżeli uważa PREFA  że wypowiedź jest niezgodna 
z netykietą, prawem itp..

zgłasza się to właścicielowi forum, on kasuje i jest OK....

IMHO  ten cały wątek właśnie pod to podpada....

----------


## herakles

Właśnie mi nie udowodniliście, wręcz przeciwnie forum za pomocą jego użytkowników udowodniło wam, że ukrywacie prawdziwe koszty za ścianą różnych tanich sztuczek, zachęcam do ponownej lektury:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...j-%C5%9Bcianie

No i nie piszę czcionką +100 a jedynie +8.

----------


## tomek131

herakles ma rację moja droga Praefo, a pisanie przez was ,że jesteście porównywalni do technologii tradycyjnej a nawet tańsi zakrawa na kpinę i za samo pisanie takich marketingowych bzdur ten wątek powinien zostać usunięty.Wystarczy wejsc na szukaj fachowca ,zeby sie przekonac za ile buduja sprawdzone firmy z dobrych materialow i zeby wiedziec ze ceny proponowane przez waszych dystrybutorow np Abakon czy Prefbud to jakis kosmos,porownujac budowe do stanu deweloperskiego przez jedna firme.
2500za stan deweloperski to mega promocja dotyczaca jednego projektu w Prefbudzie a ponad 2400 za metr deweloperskiego w Abakonie  to raczej budynek gospodarczy niz dom do tego z taniutkich materialow blacha kryty.No istna okazja,kon by sie usmial.
Sorry za pisownie ,zas jakis wirus

----------


## Praefa

> herakles ma rację moja droga Praefo


Gdyby miał rację, to oznaczałoby, że dom 100m2 w systemie gospodarczym kosztuje ok. 60-70 tys. zł brutto. A w drogiej (!) firmie ok. 120-130 tys. zł brutto. Niech każdy sam sobie odpowie, czy to możliwe  :smile: 

I po raz kolejny apelujemy... Zwłaszcza do trzech osób (nicki: herakles, tomasz131 i beton44) uszanujcie nasz wątek i zadawajcie konkretne pytania. Jak widać odpowiadamy na nie rzetelnie i dokładnie, aby nie było żadnych wątpliwości (patrz pytania odnośnie poziomu nasiąkliwości naszych ścian)...

PS
W sprawie mitów cenowych jest już inny wątek. Jeżeli bardzo chcecie nam coś udowodnić, to prosimy i apelujemy - piszcie tam. Włączymy się do dyskusji, bo nie mamy nic do ukrycia.

----------


## tomek131

Mówiłem,herakles ma rację co do tego ,że jesteście kosmicznie drodzy,nie mówiłem ,że dom 100m kosztuje 60tys.Poza tym mieliście odpowiedzieć za ile zrobicie garaż -ktoś wklejał link do producenta garaży prefabrykowanych ,były rysunki,wymiary.Jaki to problem to wycenić?Co do cen nie napisaliście NIC,poza faktem ,że jesteście przecież tani bo wasz dystrybutor Abakon ma w ofercie stodółkę z taniutkich materiałów ,krytą blachą za ponad 2400za metr deweloperskiego.

----------


## Praefa

> Co do cen nie napisaliście NIC


Tomku, jak to NIC? Nie zauważyłeś? Przecież podaliśmy ceny kilku projektów od firm, które budują w naszej technologii. Bo powtarzamy po raz kolejny - my jesteśmy producentem ścian, a nie firmą budującą od A do Z. Na dodatek jeden z Forumowiczów otrzymał wycenę - bodajże z Pref-Budu. Czego oczekujesz więcej? Jeżeli chcesz poznać cenę domu, który sobie wymarzyłeś, to wyślij projekt:
- nam bezpośrednio to podamy Ci koszt ścian
- firmom budującym w naszej technologii - poznasz cenę za cały dom.




> Poza faktem ,że jesteście przecież tani bo wasz dystrybutor Abakon ma w ofercie stodółkę z taniutkich materiałów ,krytą blachą za ponad 2400za metr deweloperskiego.


Tomku, po raz pierwszy jak napisałeś o "stodółce" to przemilczeliśmy. Ale widać, że lubujesz się w podawaniu kilka razy informacji, które już prostowaliśmy. Widać, że albo nieuważnie czytasz, albo nie chcesz przyjąć do wiadomości, że tę blachę, której się tak przyczepiłeś można zamienić na firmową dachówkę za "grosze". Nie ma to praktycznie żadnego wpływu na cenę m2.

*PS*
Przepraszamy wszystkich, którzy oczekują na konkretne pytania i odpowiedzi za pewną grupę Forumowiczów. Niestety, nie mamy wpływu na ich zachowanie.

Obiecujemy, że od tego momentu nie będziemy odpowiadać na takie wpisy, będziemy jedynie wskazywać miejsce, gdzie odpowiedź została już udzielona. Pozwoli to na zachowanie przejrzystości wątku.

----------


## tomek131

Teraz już rozumiem.Myślałem ,że będziecie chcieli wykazać ,że wasze ceny lub ceny domów budowanych w oparciu o waszą technologię są porównywalne do technologii tradycyjnej.Ale jeśli ,jak piszecie ,są to ceny wyliczone przez Pref-bud czy Abakon (jak ta stodółka za ponad 2400/metr deweloperskiego)to ok, faktycznie ceny zostały już tu podane.I wszyscy widzą że są niemal kosmiczne.Można rzeczywiście zamknąć tę część dyskusji.Ceny znam,ja i inni a to chodziło.Pozdrawiam i życzę sukcesów bo technologia ciekawa.Nie wiem czy dobra bo niszowa i u nas średnio sprawdzona (mam na myśli setki budynków stojących po 50lat i więcej)wiem ,że droga ,ale ciekawa.

----------


## asia100

witam 
mam 2 pytanka pierwsze to troszke z innej beczki jak nazywa sie projekt domu ,który macie na stronie głównej to jest ostatnie zdjęcie (biały domek z filarami ,przed płotem stoi pan :smile:  )bardzo proszę też o podanie z jakiej pracowni wyszedł projekt .
druie to czy możecie powiedzieć orientacyjnie ile kosztował by ten dom
http://www.dobry-dom.pl/projekty-dom...abem-4-g2.html
dziękuje dowidzenia

----------


## Praefa

Droga Asiu,

co do wyceny podanego przez Ciebie projektu skontaktuj się z nami mailowo:
[email protected]
lub
[email protected]

Chodzi o podanie dokładniejszych danych (m.in. regionu, w którym mieszkasz), aby zrobić dokładną wycenę. Wyślij maila, a nasi pracownicy już się Tobą zajmą.

----------


## asia100

dziekuje,a co z pierwszym pytaniem? :wink:

----------


## Praefa

> dziekuje,a co z pierwszym pytaniem?


Również napisz w mailu - nasi pracownicy postarają się "odkopać" projekt tego domu. Miłego weekendu.

----------


## Praefa

Uff... Wakacje, wakacje, żar się leje z nieba, ale... Zapraszamy do zadawania pytań - my nie odpoczywamy, cały czas pracujemy  :smile: 

Miłego dnia.

PS
Przy okazji zapraszamy wszystkich naszych obecnych - i przyszłych - klientów na nasz nowy wątek:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...t-pi%C4%99kny!

----------


## herakles

Mam pytanie, czy wasz produkt ma jakieś wady?

----------


## Praefa

> Mam pytanie, czy wasz produkt ma jakieś wady?


Bardzo dobre pytanie  :smile:  Na początku należy podkreślić, że dla jednych wady okażą się zaletami, i odwrotnie. Więc każdy musi sam sobie odpowiedzieć na pytanie, co jest wadą, a co nie...

Naszym zdaniem niektórzy inwestorzy mogą uznać za WADY:
1) Potrzebę zaplanowania wnętrza (gniazdka, punkty świetlne, wielkość drzwi, okien itd.) na etapie dość wstępnym - inni oczywiście stwierdzą, że to super rozwiązanie.

Jedno zdanie komentarza... Jeżeli ktoś się nawet pomyli w projekcie, to żadnym problemem jest poprawka podczas np. wykończenia ścian od wewnątrz.

2) Cena... Inwestor, który planuje budowę systemem gospodarczym - z pewnością taniej wybuduje cały dom, niż z firmą. 

Komentarz: oczywiście - co jest powszechnie wiadomo - w takim przypadku inwestor bierze na siebie ryzyko za nierzetelnych wykonawców, itd. W porównaniu do innych technologii - budowa z firmą - nasze domy są w konkurencyjnych cenach.

3) Tradycja... Jest grupa klientów, która obawia się budowy z czegokolwiek innego, niż z cegieł/pustaków.

Właśnie dla nich przygotowaliśmy poniższy wątek:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...t-pi%C4%99kny!

Tyle nam przychodzi do głowy... Może ktoś zapyta o zalety?  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

U nas miejscowy budowlaniec cwaniak ,który zawsze na wszystko ceny miał kosmiczne wziął się za budowę i sprzedaż domów , pierwszy który wybudował w stanie deweloperskim ceni 2tys brutto za metr.160m(powierzchnia z garazem w bryle liczona  ),dom z poddaszem dach kopertowy.W cenie już media podciągnięte do domu i plac wyrównany,posprzątany-do wejścia.Domy na działkach 600m.Podałem oczywiście cenę za metr domu,działka osobno

----------


## tomek131

To miało być w związku z faktem ,że w Pref-budzie chyba skonczyła się promocja na dom modelowy i cenę wrócili do poziomu 2700za metr hahaha
Kto to kupuje?

----------


## Praefa

> Kto to kupuje?


Tomku,
na naszą technologię decydują się ludzie, którzy marzą o nowoczesnym, funkcjonalnym i ciepłym domu. Na dodatek nie zamierzają ryzykować i budować z niesolidnymi wykonawcami... Dlatego wybierają rzetelną firmę i sprawdzoną technologię. *Dowód? Firmę Pref-Bud wybrało już kilkuset inwestorów, a technologię Praefa o wiele więcej. 
*
I naprawdę nie narzekamy na brak klientów - jesteśmy dumni, że inwestorzy nam ufają i cieszy nas ich radość po zamieszkaniu w swoim wymarzonych "czterech kątach".

----------


## a.yankowich

Rozważam budowę domu w Państwa technologii. Wiele przeczytałem tu opinii na temat cen i samej technologii i chciałbym dostać opinię z pierwszej ręki. Niestety, próba kontaktu z Państwa partnerem, firmą Budwesta, zakończyła się spektakularną porażką - zostałem kompletnie zignorowany z moją prośbą o przynajmniej szacunkową wycenę projektu. Dlatego też proszę Państwa:
1. Czy mógliby Państwo oszacować koszt wykonania przez Państwa domu wg projektu: http://domus.wroc.pl/projekt1.html?id=73
Bardzo bym prosił o szacunkowe koszty brutto stanu: surowego otwartego (bez ocieplenia ścian) i surowego zamkniętego (już z ociepleniem ścian). Planuję budowę na dobrze zaizolowanej płycie fundamentowej (ale nie grzewczej); standard wykończenia - w miarę tani (np. stolarka okienna i drzwiowa - plastik, ale dachówka ceramiczna).
2. Czy przy budowie domu z poddaszem użytkowym grubość ścian zewnętrznych wyniesie 15 czy 24 cm?

----------


## Praefa

> Rozważam budowę domu w Państwa technologii. Wiele przeczytałem tu opinii na temat cen i samej technologii i chciałbym dostać opinię z pierwszej ręki. Niestety, próba kontaktu z Państwa partnerem, firmą Budwesta, zakończyła się spektakularną porażką - zostałem kompletnie zignorowany z moją prośbą o przynajmniej szacunkową wycenę projektu. Dlatego też proszę Państwa:
> 1. Czy mógliby Państwo oszacować koszt wykonania przez Państwa domu wg projektu: http://domus.wroc.pl/projekt1.html?id=73
> Bardzo bym prosił o szacunkowe koszty brutto stanu: surowego otwartego (bez ocieplenia ścian) i surowego zamkniętego (już z ociepleniem ścian). Planuję budowę na dobrze zaizolowanej płycie fundamentowej (ale nie grzewczej); standard wykończenia - w miarę tani (np. stolarka okienna i drzwiowa - plastik, ale dachówka ceramiczna).
> 2. Czy przy budowie domu z poddaszem użytkowym grubość ścian zewnętrznych wyniesie 15 czy 24 cm?


Bardzo nam przykro, że nie otrzymałeś Drogi Forumowiczu odpowiedzi od naszego partnera. Postaramy się wyjaśnić, co było powodem. Przepraszamy!

Co do wyceny... Prosimy o maila na adres:
[email protected] lub [email protected]

z podaniem jeszcze raz linka do projektu, miejsca budowy (to bardzo ważne) oraz swojego maila. Takie zgłoszenie zostanie ekspresowo wycenione!

W razie pytań jesteśmy do Twojej dyspozycji.

PS
Już niebawem wystartujemy z nową funkcjonalnością, która ułatwi naszym potencjalnym klientom ekspresowe wyceny swoich wymarzonych domków.

----------


## tomek131

a.yankowich
Wejdż na szukajfachowca lub podobną stronę , znajdziesz masę firm (z referencjami i polecanych) które postawią Ci szybko i dobrze w tradycyjny sposób domek a w kieszeni zostanie Ci z 700zł  na każdym metrze powierzchni użytkowej domku.Całą chałupę wykończysz za tą różnicę!

----------


## kalumet

oglądałem ostatnio dom w stanie surowym
jedna z płyt była tak jakby złamana na rogu
była odchylona na bok
na wielu ścianach były spore ubytki materiału
co się w tedy robi z takimi ścianami
wiem, że ściany są w środku zbrojone siatką
jakiej wielkości są oczka
podobno taki dom jest bardzo ciepły
gdybym postawił dom w tej technologii
a nie chciał go ocieplać przez pierwszy rok lub dwa
jak wygląda sprawa z ogrzewaniem, jest bardzo zimno w takim domu
ja się zdecydowałem już na tą technologię

jak t

----------


## Praefa

> oglądałem ostatnio dom w stanie surowym
> jedna z płyt była tak jakby złamana na rogu
> była odchylona na bok
> na wielu ścianach były spore ubytki materiału
> co się w tedy robi z takimi ścianami


Wydaje nam się z opisu, że chodzi Ci Drogi Forumowiczu o ubytki, które powstają podczas transportu. Proszę się tym nie przejmować, gdyż w naszej umowie jest jasny zapis, cytujemy:

_Uszkodzenia elementów powstałe w trakcie transportu lub montażu (odłupania krawędzi zamków, zarysowania, otwory po rozporach montażowych), które nie mają wpływu na konstrukcję i bezpieczeństwo eksploatacji, są usuwane na budowie przez grupę montażową. 
_




> wiem, że ściany są w środku zbrojone siatką
> jakiej wielkości są oczka


Wielkość oczek w siatkach to 10 cm na 10 cm.




> podobno taki dom jest bardzo ciepły
> gdybym postawił dom w tej technologii
> a nie chciał go ocieplać przez pierwszy rok lub dwa
> jak wygląda sprawa z ogrzewaniem, jest bardzo zimno w takim domu


Tak, nasze domy są bardzo ciepłe, ale tylko z izolacją. Nasze prefabrykaty nie nadają się do zamieszkania bez ocieplenia. Od razu powinno się je izolować. Dla przykładu, dom ocieplony styropianem o grubości 12 cm daje współczynnik U na poziomie 0,256 (dowód TUTAJ).




> ja się zdecydowałem już na tą technologię


Świetny wybór  :smile:  Na pewno nie będziesz żałował.

----------


## Praefa

Bardzo ważna informacja dla wszystkich budujących... Od dzisiaj Praefa uruchomiła nową platformę kontaktową: [email protected]!

O co chodzi? Wysyłając na powyższy mail:

1. projekt (link lub - w przypadku projektu indywidualnego - skany z rzutami poszczególnych poziomów, elewacji, itd.),
2. swój numer telefonu (może być również adres mailowy)
3. dane osobowe (imię i nazwisko)
oraz
4. adres inwestycji (nie musi być dokładny, wystarczy miejscowość i województwo)

otrzymasz ekspresową wycenę wymarzonego "gniazdka". Nasi partnerzy skontaktują się z Tobą i bezpiecznie przeprowadzą przez etap budowy domu.

----------


## HenoK

> Dla przykładu, dom ocieplony styropianem o grubości 12 cm daje współczynnik U na poziomie 0,256 (dowód TUTAJ).


Jeżeli ten dowód ma mieć wartość merytoryczną, to wypadałoby w nim poprawić błędy. Założono w nim bardzo optymistycznie wartość lambdy dla styropianu. Współczynnik U bardzo silnie zależy od właściwości zastosowanego styropianu.

----------


## tomek131

Noi macie problem ,pojawił się HenoK ,a on nie należy do grupy naiwniaków któremu można sprzedać marketingowy bełkot .
Zobaczymy jak wybrną

----------


## herakles

No i znowu po premii.....

----------


## HenoK

> Noi macie problem ,pojawił się HenoK ,a on nie należy do grupy naiwniaków któremu można sprzedać marketingowy bełkot .
> Zobaczymy jak wybrną


Błąd jest prozaiczny, ale nie wypada się nim chwalić w internecie. Skąd się wziął? 
Wystarczy porównać : http://www.praefa.com/files/lb15s.pdf i http://www.praefa.com/files/lb10s.pdf
Czekamy na jego poprawienie

----------


## Praefa

> Błąd jest prozaiczny, ale nie wypada się nim chwalić w internecie. Skąd się wziął? 
> Wystarczy porównać : http://www.praefa.com/files/lb15s.pdf i http://www.praefa.com/files/lb10s.pdf
> Czekamy na jego poprawienie


Co do obliczeń na stronie
http://www.praefa.com/files/lb15s.pdf
postaramy się jak najszybciej pojawić ten prozaiczny błąd  :smile:  Dzięki HenoK za zwrócenie uwagi.

----------


## Praefa

> Założono w nim bardzo optymistycznie wartość lambdy dla styropianu. Współczynnik U bardzo silnie zależy od właściwości zastosowanego styropianu.


Czemu optymistyczne? Taki współczynnik ma styropian z tzw. "średnio-wysokiej" półki (choć oczywiście nazewnictwo to rzecz względna). Opieramy się na wyliczeniach Stowarzyszenia Producentów Styropianu.

----------


## HenoK

> Czemu optymistyczne? Taki współczynnik U ma styropian z tzw. "średnio-wysokiej" półki (choć oczywiście nazewnictwo to rzecz względna). Opieramy się na wyliczeniach Stowarzyszenia Producentów Styropianu.


Nie współczynnik U, tylko "lambda"  :wink: .
Optymistyczny, bo nie uwzględnia sposobu montażu styropianu do ściany (chociażby kołki montażowe) oraz wilgotności styropianu. 
Podane oznaczenie styropianu (Styropian PS-E FS 15) jest mało aktualne. Obecnie producenci styropianu posługują się innymi oznaczeniami, np. "EPS 038 fasada", gdzie podawana jest wartość gwarantowanego współczynnika lambda styropianu.

----------


## HenoK

> skoro mowa o średnio-wysokiej półce, to może rozwińcie skrzydła i w celach marketingowych dajcie na ściany piankę PUR 0,025, albo aerożel 0,001
> 
> tym sposobem będziecie mieli najcieńszą murowaną ścianę pasywną (U<0,1) choć cena takiego rozwiązania przebije wszystko inne 10 razy


Z tą lambdą aerożelu to przesadziłeś min. 10 krotnie, np.TUTAJ : 



> AEROŻEL  SPACELOFT 5 mm, λ=0,014 [W/(mK)] !!!!


.
No o Prefea, to raczej nie ściany murowane, a prefabrykowane  :wink: .
Poza tym, czy da się wykonać ścianę dwuwarstwową z aerożelem ?
Przy okazji : 

Nowe oznaczenia EPS 




> Wraz z wejściem w życie w 2004 roku normy europejskiej PN-EN 13163 dotyczącej wyrobów do izolacji termicznej ze styropianu zmieniło się nazewnictwo wyrobów.
> Do tej pory wyznacznikiem rodzaju płyt był parametr gęstości, np. płyty izolacyjne FS 15 powinny ważyć min. 15 kg/m3.
> Obecnie parametrem klasyfikującym wyroby ze styropianu są naprężenia ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym, np. EPS 70 oznacza płyty styropianowe o poziomie naprężeń ściskających nie mniejszym niż 70 kPa (deklarowanym). Wyrób musi spełniać także drugi parametr, czyli współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła lambda, który dla EPS 70 wynosi minimum 0,040 W/m*K.

----------


## fseoer2010

Ja mam jedno pytanie. Dlaczego nie robicie tańszych prefabrykowanych ścian betonowych? 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ghd cheap ghd

----------


## perm

> Ja mam jedno pytanie. Dlaczego nie robicie tańszych prefabrykowanych ścian betonowych? 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ghd cheap ghd


Dla mnie to też była zagadka. Problem w tym że ściana z prefabrykowanego betonu wcale nie jest tańsza w produkcji (na zdrowy rozum powinna a nie jest  :smile:  ). Jest tak również dlatego że formy do takiej ściany są za każdym razem robione indywidualnie jak dowiedziałem się w firmie takie ściany produkujące - Scanbet. Taniej nikomu się nie kalkuluje i kropka. Nie kupisz cieńkiej i bardzo mocnej ściany prefabrykowanej za jakies rozsądne pieniądze. Szkoda bo to i oszczędność miejsca (dla domu 150 m2 to dodatkowo ok 6m2) i oszczędność czasu. Nie ma i koniec.

----------


## herakles

> Ja mam jedno pytanie. Dlaczego nie robicie tańszych prefabrykowanych ścian betonowych?


Bo robią bardzo tanie i sprzedają bardzo drogo. Taniej zrobić się nie da!

Taniej sprzedać nie chcą. Myślę, że jakby się potargować stanowczo, to i z 40% by z ceny zeszli bardzo nie płacząc.

Pomyśl ile kosztuje zbrojona płyta betonowa z kermazytem, no ile? Poszukaj i sobie sam odpowiedz.

----------


## tor111

Konkurencja robi tańsze, zawsze mozna tam zamówić

----------


## Praefa

> Myślę, że jakby się potargować stanowczo, to i z 40% by z ceny zeszli bardzo nie płacząc.


Herakles, zapraszamy Cię do negocjacji  :smile:  Serio!

----------


## tomek131

No Praefo gdyby wasz "element konstrukcyjny,wymagający dodatkowego ocieplenia" potaniał o 40% to może można by się zastanawiać.Ale,że zwykły fundament +Praefa to totalny bezsens to i Legalett (jako połączenie z Praefą)musiałby potanieć ze 40%.A wtedy kto wie,może i ja bym się skusił ,to by dopiero była reklama haha.Taki malkontent ,szukał,wymyślał,pytał,analizował i w końcu się zdecydował i to na Legalett i Praefę naraz

----------


## HenoK

> No Praefo gdyby wasz "element konstrukcyjny,wymagający dodatkowego ocieplenia" potaniał o 40% to może można by się zastanawiać.Ale,że zwykły fundament +Praefa to totalny bezsens to i Legalett (jako połączenie z Praefą)musiałby potanieć ze 40%.A wtedy kto wie,może i ja bym się skusił ,to by dopiero była reklama haha.Taki malkontent ,szukał,wymyślał,pytał,analizował i w końcu się zdecydował i to na Legalett i Praefę naraz


Na pewno nikt nie będzie z Tobą negocjował ceny na Forum Muratora. Masz już wiedzę na temat tych systemów, jeżeli odpowiadają Ci pod względem technicznym, to musisz skontaktować się z tymi firmami i negocjować  :Smile: . Ile uda Ci się "wyrwać", to Twoje.

----------


## tomek131

Najmniej to ja do Legalettu jestem przekonany.Chyba ze po prostu plyta i jakas podlogowka,ale to znow dwa oddzielne tematy,dwie firmy.A jesli juz decyduje sie na takie rozwiazanie to z pelnym wykorzystaniem nielicznych watpliwej jakosci  zalet czyli np szybkosci i wykonania do stanu deweloperskiego przez jedna firme.Tak wiec albo jedna firma ,w nasyzm rejonie to np Prefbud,Abakon robi mi dwa gotowe systemowe rozwiazania czyli Legalett i Praefa,albo buduje tradycyjnie.

----------


## tomek131

Mam pytanie ,bo coś wam wątek zamiera.Jak pozycjonowany jest wasz system na zachodzie europy.Czy nie jest tak ,że służy głównie do szybkiego wznoszenia tanich budowli typu noclegownie,osiedla mieszkań zastępczych i tym podobne?
Noi może w kwestii nazewnictwa - proponuje używać nazwy prefabrykowany element konstrukcyjny bo ściana to chyba za dużo powiedziane.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Noi może w kwestii nazewnictwa - proponuje używać nazwy prefabrykowany element konstrukcyjny bo ściana to chyba za dużo powiedziane.


haha dobre, muszę przyznać, że dobre. Podpisuję się pod tym.

----------


## Praefa

> Jak pozycjonowany jest wasz system na zachodzie europy.Czy nie jest tak ,że służy głównie do szybkiego wznoszenia tanich budowli typu noclegownie,osiedla mieszkań zastępczych i tym podobne?


Nie, nasz system nie służy głównie do wznoszenia takich budynków. Od 1973 roku w Danii, Niemczech i Polsce wznieśliśmy wiele budynków zarówno jedno-, jak i wielorodzinnych. W tej grupie znajdziemy:
- domy parterowe,
- domy piętrowe,
- domy wielokondygnacyjne (tzw. bloki),
- prestiżowe hotele,
- pensjonaty,
- biurowce,
- magazyny przyfabryczne.

Praefa jest więc - posługując się Twoim nazewnictwem - pozycjonowana, jako firma rzetelna, wznosząca nowoczesne i bezpieczne budynki, która nie ma żadnych problemów z szybkimi terminami.

----------


## tomek131

Na waszej macierzystej stronie duńskiej www.praefa.dk (nawiasem mówiąc jakość tej strony jest na poziomie gorszym niż najgorszy sklep internetowy mający swą siedzibę w pokoju w bloku) nie widzę domów tylko parę jakichś budynków gospodarczych , małych pawilonów

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

ten temat dalej idzie?
*prefabrykowany element konstrukcyjny*
hehe dobrze powiedziane  :smile:

----------


## Praefa

> Na waszej macierzystej stronie duńskiej www.praefa.dk (nawiasem mówiąc jakość tej strony jest na poziomie gorszym niż najgorszy sklep internetowy mający swą siedzibę w pokoju w bloku) nie widzę domów tylko parę jakichś budynków gospodarczych , małych pawilonów


Tomku,
oto fakty (a nie domysły).

Lista referencyjna (Dania i Szwecja)
http://w447.wrzuta.pl/plik/12hh1kuXh...erencyjna_dk_s

Lista referencyjna (Niemcy)
http://w447.wrzuta.pl/plik/5dEwiyPrD...referencyjna_d

W podanych powyżej linkach są pdf-y z budynkami, która wybudowaliśmy. Wejdź, zobacz i przekonaj się sam.

----------


## herakles

Co tu dużo gadać, wielka płyta tyle i tylko tyle!
Zalety: czas wznoszenia konstrukcji.
Kiedyś zaletą wielkiej płyty była cena, dziś próbujecie ją ładnie opakować i sprzedać kilka razy drożej. Cóż takie prawo gospodarki wolnosrynkowej. 

Tak sobie myślałem, w końcu wielka płyta, czemu nie, pochylmy się nad problemem. Są w polsce cementownie, które robią płyty betonowe na wymiar, co prawda nie z kermazytu, ale żelbet jak ta lala, zamówić można każdy wymiar każda grubość i z otworami, np na okna. Cena nieporównywalnie mniejsza.

Czeszcie sobie kasiorkę z ciemniaków, mnie tam nic do tego, ale nie wciskajcie nam tu KITU

----------


## perm

> Tak sobie myślałem, w końcu wielka płyta, czemu nie, pochylmy się nad problemem. Są w polsce cementownie, które robią płyty betonowe na wymiar, co prawda nie z kermazytu, ale żelbet jak ta lala, zamówić można każdy wymiar każda grubość i z otworami, np na okna. *Cena nieporównywalnie mniejsza.*


Tu się mylisz! Najniższa cena gotowej ściany z betonu jaką znalazłem to ok 300 zł/m2. 1500 zł za 1m3. Jak to sie ma do ściany z jakiegoś zwykłego BK czy podobnych to chyba każdy wie. Przy tej gotowej ścianie betonowej łatwiej wykończyć wewnątrz. Z zewnątrz robota z ocieplaniem taka sama. Firmy robiące gotowe ściany z betonu twierdzą że za mniej sie nie opłaca. Coś w tym musi być bo one praktycznie tych prefabrykowanych ścian z betonu odbiorcom indywidualnym nie sprzegają. Cena jest zaporowa. Szkoda bo to chyba najlepszy materiał na ściany.

----------


## NOTO

Szok !!!
Agresja niektórych forumowiczów mnie przeraża.

Jest firma, która ma swoją technologię (osobiście uważam że ciekawą) , chce odpowiadać na pytania ...  a tu takie ataki .....
Wykorzystajcie ten fakt, popytajcie może dojrzejecie, że nie wszyscy chcą budować systemem gospodarczym, czy przez firmę która BK nierówno układa itp.
Dlaczego macie (niektórzy) takie wrażenie, że każda inna firma wybuduje lepiej ?

To jest forum wymiany wiedzy. Przynajmniej chciałbym aby takim było.

----------


## NOTO

Do Praefa:
Dlaczego wyceniacie projekty podajac cenę za m2 powierzchni podłogi a nie ściany ?  Czy jest możliwość uzyskania średniej ceny, rozpiętości cenowej ściany kontrukcyjnej ?
Co istotnie wpływa na zmianę ceny ściany  ?

----------


## tomek131

NOTO masz rację.Tylko widzisz ten bzdurny marketing w postaci nasze ściany są taaaaakie ciepłe (tylko to nie ściana a element konstrukcyjny który jest ciepły.....po ociepleniu)są najlepsze i nie mają wad.W/g mnie to nie chęć odpowiedzi na pytania a chęć wciskania kitu marketingowego.Po prostu w/g mnie zle zaczęli.Też uważam ,że technologia ciekawa.Lepsza od innych prefabrykowanych metod w/g mnie(mam na myśli wszelkie szkieletory,konstrukcje stalowe,domy modułowe itp)

----------


## NOTO

To pytajmy ich konkretnie. Może coś poprawią a na pewno skorzystają inni ponieważ ideologia marketingowa zostanie przez nas "sprawdzona". 

Mi się cisną następne pytania:
- a może prafea powinna sprzedawać dom w klockach. Dać na swojej stronie kilka projektówi gotowe ceny zakupu. Wybieram, kupuję, przywozicie, ja wynajmuję dzwig i z instrukcją złożenia składam sobie domek ...
Kiedyś były kanadyjczyki tak sprzedawane - tzw. dom z paczki  :smile:

----------


## Praefa

> Do Praefa:
> Dlaczego wyceniacie projekty podajac cenę za m2 powierzchni podłogi a nie ściany ?  Czy jest możliwość uzyskania średniej ceny, rozpiętości cenowej ściany kontrukcyjnej ?


Drogi Internauto,
przy konkretnej kalkulacji (dotyczącej konkretnego projektu) cena jest podawana z m2 konkretnych ścian.

Zapraszamy więc do przesłania nam projektu:
[email protected]

a my ekspresowo podamy wycenę i odpowiemy na wszystkie wątpliwości. Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## Praefa

> Mi się cisną następne pytania:
> - a może prafea powinna sprzedawać dom w klockach. Dać na swojej stronie kilka projektówi gotowe ceny zakupu. Wybieram, kupuję, przywozicie, ja wynajmuję dzwig i z instrukcją złożenia składam sobie domek ...
> Kiedyś były kanadyjczyki tak sprzedawane - tzw. dom z paczki


Drogi Tomku,
Praefa nie jest producentem prefabrykatów modułowych.

Jedną z naszych największy zalet jest to, że możemy elastycznie dopasować się do każdego projektu i nie mamy żadnych ograniczeń produkcyjnych.

----------


## NOTO

Prefabrykacja zazwyczaj obniża cenę produktu. 
Czy gdybym zamówił u Was 10 takich samych domków byłoby taniej ? Istotnie ? rabat 30% ?
To miałem na myśli.

Elastyczność w tym przypadku to dla mnie wada ... bo większość inwestorów indywidualnych nigdy nie mieszkałą w domu i chce ... domki z bajek. Im z pewnością taki prefabrykowany domek byłby OK.

----------


## NOTO

> Drogi Internauto,
> przy konkretnej kalkulacji (dotyczącej konkretnego projektu) cena jest podawana z m2 konkretnych ścian.
> 
> Zapraszamy więc do przesłania nam projektu:
> [email protected]
> 
> a my ekspresowo podamy wycenę i odpowiemy na wszystkie wątpliwości. Pozdrawiamy.


to proszę podać średnią cenę za m2 ściany. Wiem że obarczone jest to błedem , ale pewnie prowadzicie jakieś statystyki. 

Albo spróbujmy wycenić ten prosty domek.
http://www.mtmstyl.pl/projekt-szkwal/elewacje/

----------


## herakles

Przecież mi już 40% dali, a ty prosisz o 30% echhh kiepski z Ciebie byznesmen...

----------


## Kuba Dąb

40% rabatu rozdają? No to nieźle musieli wywindować cenę w górę, że tak sobie po prostu koszty zbijają. Muszą mieć z czego zrzucać, bo jestem pewny, że nie robili by czegoś co im się nie opłaca.

----------


## NOTO

Poczekajmy, zobaczymy czy Praefa wyceni ten prosty domek albo i inny. Potem go porównamy z inną technologią. Zobaczy o ile drożej wyjdzie. Postaramy się uwzględnić kosztowo założenia czasowe projektu itp.

----------


## Praefa

> Albo spróbujmy wycenić ten prosty domek.
> http://www.mtmstyl.pl/projekt-szkwal/elewacje/


Drogi Tomku,
jeżeli chcesz budować ten dom, to prosimy o kontakt na adres:
[email protected]

Spowodowane jest to tym, że budynek jest mocno skomplikowany konstrukcyjnie, cena dość wysoka (od razu uprzedzamy) i po prostu trzeba się porozumieć w kilku kwestiach.

Ogólniej... W chwili obecnej nasze ściany w przeliczeniu na m2 powierzchni całkowitej kosztują 500 zł netto za m2 w budynku parterowym (w miarę standardowym konstrukcyjnie). Przykład: jeżeli ktoś buduje dom o powierzchni 10mx10m to wówczas cena materiałów, transport plus montaż to ok. 50.000 zł netto.

Przy domach piętrowych to ok. 700 zł netto za m2. Przykład: jeżeli ktoś buduje dom o powierzchni 10mx10m (czyli 200m2 powierzchni całkowitej) to wówczas cena materiałów, transport plus montaż to ok. 140.000 zł netto (200 m2 x 700 zł).

W tej cenie masz:
- zwiększoną pow. użytkową o ok. 5-6% - ze względu na mniejszą grubość ścian,
- postawienie całej konstrukcji kilka razy szybciej niż technologii murowanej,
- brak tynkowania (pod malowanie wystarcza lekka przecierka gipsowa),
- uzbrojenie pod instalacje elektr. (puszki i rurki w ścianach),
- przygotowane otwory, bruzdy, przebicia pod pozostałe instalacje,
- przygotowane otwory pod osadzenie stolarki,
- brak sezonowania budynku (suchy materiał).

I jeszcze informacja dla tych, którzy chcą budować domy do stanu developerskiego w naszej technologii. Obecnie firmy oferujące takie rozwiązanie oferują cenę na poziomie 2200-2400 zł netto za m2 (liczone po powierzchni podłogi) do takiego stanu. Poziom 1600-1800 zł m2 to cena za stan surowy zamknięty (fundamenty, konstrukcja ścian i ew. stropów, dach z pokryciem i kominami, stolarka okienno-drzwiowa).

Mamy nadzieję, że wyjaśniliśmy - ogólnie - wątpliwości. W celu wyceny KONKRETNEGO projektu prosimy o maila na adres [email protected]. Natychmiast się z panem skontaktujemy i odpowiemy na każde pytanie.

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

te ceny to już z rabatami 40% czy przed?

----------


## Praefa

> te ceny to już z rabatami 40% czy przed?


Panie Gustawie,
pierwszy raz słyszymy o 40% rabatach. Internauta Herakles po prostu wprowadza innych w błąd. I nie mamy pojęcia po co to robi.

Jeżeli chodzi o konkretne ceny, to prosimy o kontakt bezpośredni. Wszystkiego się pan dowie...

----------


## tomek131

Dlaczego taka różnica przy cenie domu piętrowego (tak w ogóle piętrowego czy z poddaszem użytkowym)
Dom 100m w parterze cena 50tys dom 200m w piętrze 140tys ?Czy czegoś nie zrozumiałem?
Piszecie Tomku , ale to NOTO zdawał te pytania,no chyba ,że wiecie jak ma na imię,lub tak mnie polubiliście?

----------


## herakles

> Panie Gustawie,
> pierwszy raz słyszymy o 40% rabatach. Internauta Herakles po prostu wprowadza innych w błąd. I nie mamy pojęcia po co to robi.
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o konkretne ceny, to prosimy o kontakt bezpośredni. Wszystkie się pan dowie...


Czyli jeszcze przed.....

----------


## Praefa

> Dlaczego taka różnica przy cenie domu piętrowego (tak w ogóle piętrowego czy z poddaszem użytkowym). Dom 100m w parterze cena 50tys dom 200m w piętrze 140tys ?Czy czegoś nie zrozumiałem?


W domach z poddaszem użytkowym trzeba zastosować odpowiedni strop, który wytrzyma obciążenia w codziennym użytkowaniu. Stąd różnica w cenie za m2 - liczone po podłodze.




> Piszecie Tomku , ale to NOTO zdawał te pytania,no chyba ,że wiecie jak ma na imię,lub tak mnie polubiliście?


NOTO ma w podpisie "Tomasz". Dlatego tak się do niego zwracamy.

----------


## NOTO

Wcześniej nie wspominaliście że w cenie ścian jest strop. To istotnie zmienia postrzeganie oferty.
Dodatkowo jak wpływa na cenę inna powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych:
dom 10x10 to 100m2  (obwóed 40m)  a dom 4x25 obwód (58m czyli o 45%).  Oczywiście chodzi mi o model przeliczania gdzie Wasze podejście do cen nie zmusza inwestora do optymalizacji powierzchni ścian.

----------


## NOTO

I pytanie uzupełniające.
Do jakiej szerokości stropy realizujecie ? I jaka jest jego grubość ?

Czy macie przykład gotowego budynku wielorodzinnego - chodzi mi o standardy akustyczne Waszej technologii.

----------


## tomek131

Mni więcy kumam.To strop jakieś 40tys?I to chodziło o dom piętrowy czy z poddaszem uż.
A nie zauważyłem u Noto tego Tomasza.A już myślałem ,że to mnie tak polubiliście

----------


## NOTO

Jak mogłeś nie zauważyć  :smile:     Piszę czasami aż DRUKOWANYMI literami.

Co z ceną ścianek działowych .... są wkalkulowane w cenę czy tzrena je osobno przewidzieć. A może ścianki działowe polecacie w innej technologii ?

----------


## Praefa

> Co z ceną ścianek działowych .... są wkalkulowane w cenę czy tzrena je osobno przewidzieć. A może ścianki działowe polecacie w innej technologii ?


Wspominaliśmy już poprzednio, że *cena obejmuje całość parteru i całość poddasza oraz stropy*. Więc ścianki działowe są oczywiście również w cenie. Mogą to być również ściany półokrągłe, z otworami łukowatymi...

Jednak podkreślamy jeszcze raz: to ceny orientacyjne. Takie, aby klient mógł wstępnie poznać ich poziom. Natomiast dopiero przy bezpośrednim kontakcie (zapraszamy) przygotujemy dokładną wycenę konkretnego projektu.

----------


## Praefa

> Wcześniej nie wspominaliście że w cenie ścian jest strop. To istotnie zmienia postrzeganie oferty.


Rozumiemy, że zmienia na plus  :smile: 




> Dodatkowo jak wpływa na cenę inna powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych:
> dom 10x10 to 100m2  (obwóed 40m)  a dom 4x25 obwód (58m czyli o 45%).  Oczywiście chodzi mi o model przeliczania gdzie Wasze podejście do cen nie zmusza inwestora do optymalizacji powierzchni ścian.


Proszę o kontakt i przesłanie projektu (projektów), którym(i) pan jest zainteresowany, a wówczas przedstawimy dokładną ofertę.

----------


## Praefa

> I pytanie uzupełniające.
> Do jakiej szerokości stropy realizujecie ? I jaka jest jego grubość ?


Najbardziej korzystne cenowo są stropy o szerokości 16-18 cm, które są używane do rozpiętości 4,8 mb. Jeżeli będzie większa rozpiętość stropu, wówczas proponujemy stropy firmy Dennert lub strop typu filigran. Dlaczego? Bo one wychodzą o wiele korzystniej cenowo, a my zawsze optymalizujemy koszt budowy każdego domu (budynku).




> Czy macie przykład gotowego budynku wielorodzinnego - chodzi mi o standardy akustyczne Waszej technologii.


Jeżeli chodzi o standardy akustyczne, to można je znaleźć w poniższym linku:
http://www.praefa.com/files/dzwiek.pdf

Mamy je również w formie PDF, w naszym katalogu. Jeżeli jesteś Drogi Tomku zainteresowany, to podaj maila, a my wyślemy katalog.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

> Jeżeli chodzi o standardy akustyczne, to można je znaleźć w poniższym linku:
> http://www.praefa.com/files/dzwiek.pdf
> 
> Mamy je również w formie PDF, w naszym katalogu. Jeżeli jesteś Drogi Tomku zainteresowany, to podaj maila, a my wyślemy katalog.


a poza suchymi danymi z tabel mozecie sie pochwalic gotowym budynkiem dla zainteresowanych?

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Jeżeli chodzi o konkretne ceny, to prosimy o kontakt bezpośredni. Wszystkiego się pan dowie...


A może jednak napiszecie w końcu coś konkretnego publicznie? Jak jesteście tacy wspaniali to dajcie klientom (potencjalnym) wspólnie przebić się przez całe Wasze marketingowe mydlenie oczu wspólnie. Jeśli faktycznie jesteście tacy dobrzy to chyba nie macie czego się obawiać.  :wink: 

Jedyne co tu widzę to wypowiedzi typu: "Zawsze dążymy do optymalizacji projektu"

----------


## Praefa

> a poza suchymi danymi z tabel mozecie sie pochwalic gotowym budynkiem dla zainteresowanych?


Drogi Gustawie,
firmy, które z nami współpracują często mają w swojej ofercie dom modelowy (jeżeli o to Ci chodzi). Przykład? Firma Pref-Bud ma obecnie taki dom w Zabrzu.

Pod poniższym linkiem znajdziesz wszelkie informacje oraz mapkę, która pozwoli tak dojechać.
http://pref-bud.pl/dom_modelowy/default.asp?big=1

Jeżeli chodzi o budynki już użytkowane, to nie ma problemu, abyśmy się pochwalili referencjami. Zresztą... W wątku "Pokaż nam swój dom z Praefy - na pewno jest piękny" zamieściliśmy wiele zdjęć naszych budynków. Jeżeli chcesz któryś obejrzeć "na żywo" - czekamy na kontakt bezpośredni z firmą. Na pewno umożliwimy taki "rekonesans".

----------


## NOTO

Czyli stropy robicie z innego materiału ?  Te 4,8 m szerokosci.

----------


## Praefa

> Czyli stropy robicie z innego materiału ?  Te 4,8 m szerokosci.


Powyżej 4,8 mb. I tak jak pisaliśmy: wtedy proponujemy stropy firmy Dennert lub strop typu filigran.

----------


## NOTO

a do 4,8 m to jaki to jest strop ?

----------


## Praefa

> a do 4,8 m to jaki to jest strop ?


Strop pełny Praefa z betonów konstrukcyjnych B25 i B35.

Proszę kliknąć w poniższy link i poczytać. Mamy nadzieję, że tam znajdziesz tam Drogi Tomku wszystkie informacje. Ale oczywiście jesteśmy do Twojej dyspozycji, gdybyś miał jeszcze wątpliwości.

http://www.praefa.com/files/stropy.pdf

----------


## Kuba Dąb

No tak. Niewygodną wypowiedź najlepiej pominąć milczeniem.  :wink:

----------


## Praefa

> No tak. Niewygodną wypowiedź najlepiej pominąć milczeniem.


Jakubie,
jesteśmy w wątku, w którym odpowiadamy na KONKRETNE pytania. A Ty go nie zadałeś... Więc jakiej odpowiedzi oczekujesz? Bo nie bardzo rozumiemy...

Jednak - o ile Cię dobrze rozumiemy - potrzebujesz konkretów cenowych. Więc... Oto przykład:

Projekt Figa Lux firmy Archeton:
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...03_opisogolnyl

*Cena (z montażem, transportem do 400 km od siedziby naszej firmy) wynosi 141.889,05 zł netto.* Jeżeli podzielimy to przez 214,5 m2 powierzchni netto, otrzymujemy kwotę 661,49 zł netto za m2 powierzchni netto. Bez montażu cena spada już do 540 zł netto za m2 powierzchni netto.

*Dla zainteresowanych:* strop w tym projekcie (prefabrykowany PRAEFA)  gr. 16 cm (135,03 m2) kosztuje 32.164,15 zł.

----------


## herakles

141 tysi, niedawno było 350 tysi netto za mniejszy a to wychodzi 60% zniżki, to te moje 40 utargowane na forum bladziutko wychodzą... 

UUUUU kryzys nie ma co...

----------


## Praefa

> 141 tysi, niedawno było 350 tysi netto za mniejszy a to wychodzi 60% zniżki, to te moje 40 utargowane na forum bladziutko wychodzą... 
> 
> UUUUU kryzys nie ma co...


Heraklesie,
nie mieszaj stanu surowego otwartego (zaawansowanego) ze stanem developerskim.

----------


## herakles

Czyli co 141 tysi chałupa 150 m2 stan developerski, czy dobrze zrozumiałem? Kupuję!!! Wiedziałem, że w końcu mnie jakoś przekonacie.

----------


## tomek131

Niestety Heraklesie to stan surowy otwarty.Tzn same prefebrykowane elementy konstrukcyjne tego domku bez fundamentu dachu ocieplenia scian itp.Po prostu same 15cm grube prefabrykowane elementy konstrukcyjne i strop.Na normalnej budowie powiedzielibysmy -same sciany i strop .I to pewnie jakis bardzo pasujacy i najtanszy projekt skoro podali tu cene

----------


## NOTO

Tomek131 - od czegoś trzeba zacząć.
Podaj mi ilu wykonawców na odwagę porozmawiać z nami w tak szerokim gronie ?

----------


## herakles

Ale myślę, że marketingowo to w końcu błąd. Z prostej przyczyny, cała marketingowa papka zostaje odkryta, nie da się już za nią zchować wszystkich wad. Powiedzą, że uczciwość wobec klienta, ale nikt na tym świecie jeszcze na tym nie zarobił. Towar się sprzedaje eksponując zalety i niekoniecznie ukazując wady. Ten wątek pokazuje wady, a ukrywa zalety.

Podstawową wadą waszego rozwiązania jest cena. Pokazaliśmy tu na forum, że cena jest BARDZO WYSOKA w stosunku do tego co dostaje klient w zamian. Ale jak już cena jest wysoka to, za tą cenę można zrobić nierealny marketing(10 domów=1 mln zł), ale prezes widać woli schować do kieszeni, cóż na krótką metę dobra taktyka, na długą kiepska.

Potencjalny klient nie powinien takich wątków czytać. Po prostu ktoś u nich na huuraaa pojechał z tym forum nie myśląc o konsekwencjach. Ja na ich miejscu bym się poważnie zastanowił nad dogadaniem się z muratorem o usunięcie tych wątków.

Koniec końców z tego i innych wątków o preafie wynika, że jest to cholernie drogie rozwiązanie dla baaardzo leniwych i majętnych ludzi. Chociaż znalazłbym niejednego developera, który zbuduje metodą tradycyjną może nie tak szybko, ale za duuuuużo mniejsze pieniążki.

----------


## NOTO

To nie do końca tak. 
Wyobraź sobie klienta który kupuje działkę w mieście za 1 mln zł. Chce dom 300m2. Chce w nim jak najszybciej zamieszkać. Wyposażenie domu bedzie kosztować 1,5 mln.
Czy myślisz że będzie sie zastanawiał z czego zbudować ?
Tu ma to szybko od większego dosatwcy niż Mietek z ekipą. Szybko ze stanu surowego  wchodzi w wykończenia.
Powiedzmy że obecnie za miesiąc wynajmu innego podobnego domu płaci 10 000 zł miesięcznie. Nie lepiej mu trochę przepłącić ?

Nie mierzcie wszystkich swoją miarą. Dla niektórych nie jest to marketuingowa papka tylko realne oszczędności z zastosowania podobnych technologii.

Większość wad da się wyeliminować.

Dlaczego kupujecie Toyoty i mercedesy a nie np. Dacie  lub TATA po cenie kilku tysięcy dolarów. Tu jest trochę podobnie.

Obecnie sam mam dylemat czy kupić gotową przyczepkę 2,2x1,4 czy zrobić ją samemu (lub przez kogoś). Wyjdzie taniej, ale czy na pewno ? Czy się nie rozleci w trakcie ? tam mam gwarancje od firmy a nie od domorosłego rzemieślnika.

----------


## tomek131

Nie widzę analogii np silka czy jakaś ceramika ytong itp itd to tata i dacia a praefa to mercedes???Prędzej odwrotnie

----------


## NOTO

Bo patrzysz tylko jednostronnie.
Weż pod uwagę szybkość i jakość wykonania !  Za to czasami warto dopłacić.

Z mojego doświadczenia wynika , że nie ważne z czego jest dom zbudowany. Ważne jak jest wykończony itp. Ściany to tylko ściany. 
Dodatkowo w Ytongu i Silce (którą preferuję) wykonawcy mogą poczynić wiele (w Ytongu szczególnie) wiele błędów.  

Przy wyborze technologii budowy należy uwzględnić że coś może być zrobione źle ... wiele opisów z forum pokazuje że niestety to prawda.  Tu ryzyko widzę mniejsze.

----------


## herakles

Ty naprawdę myślisz, że ludzi, co mają 1,5 balona na wyposażenie domu jest na pęczki? Za dużo Tefałena się naoglądałeś.
Zerknij czasem na budowy. Zerknij na dzienniki budów na forum, cięcie kosztów po maksie. Czasem się za głowę łapie jak widzę, że beton miesza się z piachem bo ktoś oszczędza na folii.
To o czym mówisz sprawdza się u developerów budujących szeregowce, ale z tego co patrzę to oni robią taką mini ramę H, ale stropy często leją. Natomiast faktycznie tną czas podnosząc koszty, stosując różnego rodzaju droższe materiały, które "oddychają", żeby im to wszystko nie spleśniało, a robiło się szybko.
Pamiętaj, większość właścicieli tych domów będzie je spłacać przez długi kawał życia. Łatwo się pożycza, trudniej się oddaje.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Dlaczego kupujecie Toyoty i mercedesy a nie np. Dacie  lub TATA po cenie kilku tysięcy dolarów. Tu jest trochę podobnie.


To nie jest zawsze takie proste i na pewno zawsze się różni. Naprawdę nie można porównać kupna auta do budowy domu  :wink: 

(przepraszam, że napiszę 3 posty, ale będę sie odnosił do różnych wypowiedzi i za dużo by było gmatwania)

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Jakubie,
> jesteśmy w wątku, w którym odpowiadamy na KONKRETNE pytania. A Ty go nie zadałeś... Więc jakiej odpowiedzi oczekujesz? Bo nie bardzo rozumiemy...


Droga Praefo, nie obchodzą mnie dokładne ceny i dobrze o tym wiecie, bo wiecie o co mi chodziło. A Wasza odpowiedź zamiast przemilczenia jest dziecinną wymigania się od odpowiedzi półsłówkiem i o tym też dobrze wiecie  :wink:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Ale myślę, że marketingowo to w końcu błąd. Z prostej przyczyny, cała marketingowa papka zostaje odkryta, nie da się już za nią zchować wszystkich wad. Powiedzą, że uczciwość wobec klienta, ale nikt na tym świecie jeszcze na tym nie zarobił. Towar się sprzedaje eksponując zalety i niekoniecznie ukazując wady. Ten wątek pokazuje wady, a ukrywa zalety.
> [...]
> Potencjalny klient nie powinien takich wątków czytać. Po prostu ktoś u nich na huuraaa pojechał z tym forum nie myśląc o konsekwencjach. Ja na ich miejscu bym się poważnie zastanowił nad dogadaniem się z muratorem o usunięcie tych wątków.


I nawiązując do tego, co jest bardzo prawdziwe zresztą, po trochu i do mojej ostatniej wypowiedzi też.
Niestety mydlenie oczu jakie tu nam fundujecie nie ma prawa bytu. Przelewacie tylko swoją marketingową papkę, piszecie to co jest Wam wygodne, a to co nie jest przemilczacie. (po raz drugi uchwytuje ten sam sens wypowiedzi)

----------


## herakles

I to jest ich błąd, powinni oczarować, niech się klient przez chwilę poczuje milionerem w super ekskluzywnym rozwiązaniu(wielka, a raczej mała płyta), pożyczy, kupi i niech się buja, a nie dawać tu po sobie jeździć jakimś tam heraklesom czy innym internautom.

----------


## Praefa

> Droga Praefo, nie obchodzą mnie dokładne ceny i dobrze o tym wiecie, bo wiecie o co mi chodziło. A Wasza odpowiedź zamiast przemilczenia jest dziecinną wymigania się od odpowiedzi półsłówkiem i o tym też dobrze wiecie


Nie, nie wiemy o co ci chodziło. Myśleliśmy, że o cenę. Ale nie ma problemu... Zadaj po prostu konkretne pytanie. Czekamy.

----------


## NOTO

Czytam sporo i  widzę jakie domy się buduje.  I wiem jakie domy ludzie chcieliby budować. Z rozmów ze znajomymi itp.

Tych z 1,5 mln (łacznie z kredytem) nie jest tak mało jak Ci się wydaje. Inaczej taka Praefa i deweloperzy nie mieliby co robić.
W kosztach całej inwestycji czasami te ściany to wcale nie są dużą pozycją. 

Wiele osób na Forum piszę że kupuje Junkersy i Vailanty po ok 8 tys zł ... a można mieć kondensata za 3,x firmy DeDietruich z Wrocławia.  I tam nie ma wielu dyskusji negatywnych a tu jest. Dlaczego ?

Dlatego proszę pociągnijmy PRAEFA za język. 

Może możecie podać lokalizacje we Wrocławiu gdzie obecnie stawia się takie budynki. Jak znajdę czas to chętnie przyjadę na budowę popatrzeć.

----------


## Praefa

> Dlatego proszę pociągnijmy PRAEFA za język. Może możecie podać lokalizacje we Wrocławiu gdzie obecnie stawia się takie budynki. Jak znajdę czas to chętnie przyjadę na budowę popatrzeć.


Konkretne pytanie, to i konkretna odpowiedź  :smile: 

Obecnie w okolicach Wrocławia nie stawiamy budynku, ale jak tylko się to zmieni, to poinformujemy. Dzisiaj montowaliśmy na przykład dom w Nowym Tomyślu (początek lub koniec autostrady A2 - jak kto woli). W sumie do Wrocławia jakieś ponad 200 km. Jak ktoś lubi dłuższe wycieczki...

----------


## Praefa

I jeszcze informacja dla wszystkich z Wrocławia. Przez najbliższy rok po Waszym mieście będzie jeździł taki tramwaj...

----------


## tomek131

I właśnie tego rodzaju reklamy nie znoszę.Ciepły dom dla pokoleń na zajebi....tramwaju??????Co jest ciepłego w domu dzięki Praefie???????Przecież to naciągana bzdura.Praefa tylko wtedy jest ciepła jeśli jest odpowiednio zaizolowana np styropianem.
Ciepły dom dla pokoleń-gdyby to była reklama styropianu lub wełny to bym jeszcze zrozumial

----------


## herakles

ukryć wady, wymyślić zalety

----------


## tomek131

Z marketingowe punktu widzenia to chyba nie trafiony pomysł reklamowanie się tutaj.Jest tu bowiem masa ludzi ,którzy mają pojęcie o budowaniu do tego miliony fotorelacji ,kosztów , porównań itp itd i nigdzie indziej jak na tym forum widać to jak droga jest to metoda budowy.A jeszcze w połączeniu z Legalett i stanem deweloperskim wykonywanym przez "partenerów" Praefy to już w ogóle.A z logicznego punktu widzenia przecież takie połączenie ma największy sens.
Tak więc po raz kolejny -jestem na tak ale nie za te chore pieniądze.Technologia ma zalety i wady jak każda.Nie jest tak ,że ma same zalety.W tym nie ma żadnej przewagi nad tradycyjnymi technologiami poza tym ,że jest trochę szybciej i mniej roboty dla inwestora bo murarze muszą to robić trochę dłużej a potem trzeba rzucić tynk.Ale te dwie rzeczy w porównaniu z całą budową to akurat najmniejszy problem.Najbardziej nie podoba mi się naciągactwo reklamowe

----------


## perm

> ....Najbardziej nie podoba mi się naciągactwo reklamowe


Niewiele więcej mozna wymyślić sprzedając drogo coś co mozna mieć dużo taniej. Ściana to ściana, sensu przepłacania nie ma jak chyba wiedzą dobrze ci co już dom mają. Krótkie bardzo nóżki ma taki "marketing" ale może już nic innego nie pozostało?

----------


## NOTO

skupiacie się tylko na finansach ... nie zrozumiecie dlaczego niektórzsy mają baseny w naszym klimacie albo kupują rowery sportowe  :smile:

----------


## Praefa

> skupiacie się tylko na finansach ... nie zrozumiecie dlaczego niektórzsy mają baseny w naszym klimacie albo kupują rowery sportowe


Tomku,
ale wiele razy to już było udowodnione, że nie jest tak, jak niektórzy - na podstawie jakich danych? - twierdzą, iż budowa w systemie Praefa jest droższa od metody tradycyjnej.

Jest oczywiście w przypadku, gdy ktoś decyduje się na budowę systemem gospodarczym. Wtedy oczywiście można wybudować wymarzony dom nieco taniej. Jednak, ile przy tym nerwów, straty czasu, itp. Wiedzą tylko Ci, którzy się zdecydowali.

Zlecenie budowy (np. do stanu developerskiego) jednej firmie w systemie tradycyjnym, a Praefa - to praktycznie ten sam koszt.

Jednak pewnej grupy ludzi i tak nie przekonamy, mimo konkretnych wyliczeń. Więc po prostu zostawmy ten temat do osądu każdemu z budujących. Każdy z tej grupy doskonale wie, jakim budżetem dysponuje i sam podejmie decyzję.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Nie, nie wiemy o co ci chodziło. Myśleliśmy, że o cenę. Ale nie ma problemu... Zadaj po prostu konkretne pytanie. Czekamy.


Przecież to oczywiste, że pytania nie było i nie będzie. I szczerze powiedziawszy nie wiem skąd wziął się Wam pomysł, że chodzi o cenę kiedy moja wypowiedź jasno i prosto traktowała o tym, że rzucacie sloganami i mydlicie oczy.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> skupiacie się tylko na finansach ... nie zrozumiecie dlaczego niektórzsy mają baseny w naszym klimacie albo kupują rowery sportowe


No cóż nie sądzę, że Ci ludzie o których mówisz szukają firmy budowlanej na Muratorze. Ale mogę się mylić.

A swoją drogą to zabawne, że Praefa swoje "tanio" a jakoś nikt się z nią zgodzić nie chce

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

> Obecnie sam mam dylemat czy kupić gotową przyczepkę 2,2x1,4 czy zrobić ją samemu (lub przez kogoś). Wyjdzie taniej, ale czy na pewno ? Czy się nie rozleci w trakcie ? tam mam gwarancje od firmy a nie od domorosłego rzemieślnika.


Przyczepke zamów u fachowca, zrobi dobrze bo ten sam robi dla marketow gdzie narzucaja chorendalna marze
co do systemy jak sam napisales tylko czas gra role wiec kto bogatemu zabroni, ale ilu takich jest? 5 10 no ok 15 co za twoje wymienione ceny cos zrobia!!
reszta szuka mozliwie dobrego rozwiazania w przystepnej cenie.

----------


## herakles

20 tysi biorą górole za zbudowanie chałupy. Robią porządnie. 60tysi biorą "warszawiacy" robią tak sobie. Tak obie ekipy trzeba pilnować. A preafy nie trzeba? Oj tyż trzeba.

Sprawdżmy:
*
1) stan developerski w/g preafy 370tyś brutto.
2) Stan developerski systemem gospodarczym w/g heraklesa z ekipą max 200tysi(z duuuużą nawiązką i droooogą ekipą).


Preafo CO TU JEST U WAS TANIE???
*

----------


## tomek131

Dokładnie,a jesteśmy w miejscu gdzie mamy setki dzienników i tysiące kalkulacji ,w tym co najmniej setki bardzo dokładnych i jak mówi Herakles wasze ceny to kosmos.I co ?Że wy w jeden dzień a murarze to trochę dłużej beda musieli robic  noi jeszcze trzeba tynk rzucić ?U was też przecierkę gipsową trzeba.Niestety ekonomicznie to bezsens do kwadratu

----------


## Praefa

> Sprawdżmy:
> 1) stan developerski w/g preafy 370tyś brutto.
> 2) Stan developerski systemem gospodarczym w/g heraklesa z ekipą max 200tysi(z duuuużą nawiązką i droooogą ekipą).
> 
> Preafo CO TU JEST U WAS TANIE???


Nie ma to jak konkrety  :smile:  Projekt, metraż, co to jest stan developerski?  :smile:  

Heraklesie, prosimy Cię po raz kolejny, abyś nie zaśmiecał wątku. Masz konkretne pytanie - wal śmiało. Nie masz? Chcesz "potrollować"? Uszanuj to, że są ludzie, którzy interesują się naszą technologią (co widzimy po zainteresowaniu akcją "Budujesz dom? Podaj projekt, telefon, dane i adres - a my załatwimy resztę!"). Zgłoszeń mamy naprawdę sporo.

----------


## herakles

A wy znowu swoje, przerabialiśmy to w innym wątku, chcecie do niego wracać?

----------


## Praefa

> A wy znowu swoje, przerabialiśmy to w innym wątku, chcecie do niego wracać?


Aaa... I jeszcze jedno. Jak już chcesz Drogi Internauto na siłę krytykować jakiś system, to przynajmniej poznaj jego prawidłową nazwę. Bo cały czas - od kilku miesięcy - ją przekręcasz.

----------


## herakles

Faktycznie, dopiero teraz zauważyłem, przepraszam PRAEFO!!!

No to przeróbmy to jeszcze raz. Ile kosztuje droga praefo taki domek z waszej technologii:
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4aa8ab152ff86
w wersji 1)
Stan developerski, czyli wylewki i instalacje, tynki i pokrycie dachu, razem z fundamentami i pracami ziemnymi.
w wersji 2)
SSO

przy cenie napiszcie netto czy brutto.

----------


## Praefa

> Ile kosztuje droga praefo taki domek z waszej technologii:
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4aa8ab152ff86
> w wersji 1)
> Stan developerski, czyli wylewki i instalacje, tynki i pokrycie dachu, razem z fundamentami i pracami ziemnymi.
> w wersji 2)
> SSO
> 
> przy cenie napiszcie netto czy brutto.


Drogi Heraklesie,
aby dokonać kalkulacji musisz nam podać adres (mniej więcej) budowy, abyśmy mogli przeliczyć koszty transportu. Prosimy również o przedstawienie się z imienia i nazwiska (lubimy wiedzieć dla kogo przygotowujemy kalkulację). Na brak telefonu czy adresu mailowego możemy wyjątkowo przymknąć oko  :smile: 

Jeżeli nie chcesz podawać tych informacji na Forum (oczywiście to rozumiemy) to wyślij na adres [email protected] z zastrzeżeniem, że chcesz publikacji tej kalkulacji na Muratorze. Wtedy obliczymy ją i przedstawimy. 

Miłego dnia.

----------


## herakles

Nazywam się Herakles nazwiska wtedy nie dawali. Adres załóżmy Warszawa.

Chwalicie się jacy to jesteście tani, to pochwalcie się, proszę macie okazję. Aha SSO wliczcię papę na dachu.

----------


## Praefa

> Nazywam się Herakles nazwiska wtedy nie dawali. Adres załóżmy Warszawa.
> 
> Chwalicie się jacy to jesteście tani, to pochwalcie się, proszę macie okazję. Aha SSO wliczcię papę na dachu.


Heraklesie,
to już ostatni wpis dotyczący tej sprawy. Albo jesteś poważnym człowiekiem, który interesuje się budową domu i prześlesz nam oficjalne zapytanie, albo sobie darujmy.

Koniec i kropka.

----------


## Praefa

> Chwalicie się jacy to jesteście tani, to pochwalcie się, proszę macie okazję.


Jakbyś nie zauważył Drogi Internauto, to na poprzedniej podstronie (nr 3) daliśmy już wycenę przykładowego domu. Powtarzamy:

_Projekt Figa Lux firmy Archeton:
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...03_opisogolnyl
Cena (z montażem, transportem do 400 km od siedziby naszej firmy) wynosi 141.889,05 zł netto. Jeżeli podzielimy to przez 214,5 m2 powierzchni netto, otrzymujemy kwotę 661,49 zł netto za m2 powierzchni netto. Bez montażu cena spada już do 540 zł netto za m2 powierzchni netto. 
_

----------


## herakles

> Jakbyś nie zauważył Drogi Internauto, to na poprzedniej podstronie (nr 3) daliśmy już wycenę przykładowego domu. Powtarzamy:
> 
> _Projekt Figa Lux firmy Archeton:
> http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...03_opisogolnyl
> Cena (z montażem, transportem do 400 km od siedziby naszej firmy) wynosi 141.889,05 zł netto. Jeżeli podzielimy to przez 214,5 m2 powierzchni netto, otrzymujemy kwotę 661,49 zł netto za m2 powierzchni netto. Bez montażu cena spada już do 540 zł netto za m2 powierzchni netto. 
> _


Rozumiem, że w cenę wliczone sa roboty ziemne, fundamenty i dach?

----------


## herakles

> Heraklesie,
> to już ostatni wpis dotyczący tej sprawy. Albo jesteś poważnym człowiekiem, który interesuje się budową domu i prześlesz nam oficjalne zapytanie, albo sobie darujmy.
> 
> Koniec i kropka.


Pytam poważnie, widzę jednak, że macie coś do ukrycia. Ja mam do ukrycia na dzień dzisiejszy moją tożsamość, a wy *ukrywacie cenę*. Tyle że ja sobie nie robię tu antyreklamy, a wy i owszem.

----------


## Dareckyy

Abstrahując od żenujących pytań i zaczepek niektórych forumowiczów, chciałbym zadać konkretne pytanie, jakim betonem (jakiej klasy) powinno wypełniać się zamki przy łączeniu poszczególnych ścian? Jeden z Waszych przedstawicieli w ofercie podaje beton klasy B20, a drugi B15.

----------


## Praefa

> Abstrahując od żenujących pytań i zaczepek niektórych forumowiczów, chciałbym zadać konkretne pytanie, jakim betonem (jakiej klasy) powinno wypełniać się zamki przy łączeniu poszczególnych ścian? Jeden z Waszych przedstawicieli w ofercie podaje beton klasy B20, a drugi B15.


W końcu konkretne pytanie  :wink: 

Prawidłowo powinno być B20, czyli wg nowych oznaczeń C20/25.

----------


## Dareckyy

B20 wg nowych oznaczeń C16/20. C20/25 to beton klasy B25 wg starych oznaczeń. W takim razie który?

----------


## Praefa

> B20 wg nowych oznaczeń C16/20. C20/25 to beton klasy B25 wg starych oznaczeń. W takim razie który?


Ma pan rację - chodzi na pewno o B20.

----------


## herakles

Coś pomiędzy B15 a B25.......

Praefo czekam na wycenę...

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

hahahaha
herakles Ty to dopiero czcionka pojechales po konkrecie  :smile: )

----------


## Dareckyy

> Coś pomiędzy B15 a B25.......
> 
> Praefo czekam na wycenę...


Herakles, czemu jesteś taki uparty? Przecież Praefa jasno napisała, że po konkretną wycenę zwracasz się bezpośrednio do nich mailem. Zrozum, że zasady netykiety nie pozwalają na przedstawianie ofert wprost na forum. Przecież otrzymasz od nich ofertę i będziesz mógł się podzielić z nami swoimi wnioskami. A tak wygląda to jakbyś musiał odreagować swoje frustracje na tym forum  :wink:  Ja wysłałem konkretne zapytanie do paru firm w różnych systemach, otrzymałem oferty, porównałem pod względem i cenowym i korzyści, które oferują i wybrałem ten wariant, który mi najbardziej odpowiadał, niekoniecznie najtańszy. Ale to moja decyzja. Nie wchodzę na fora producentów innych technologii, które dla mnie są mniej interesujące/ atrakcyjne i nie wypisuję głupot na ich temat. Mam nadzieję, że Cię nie uraziłem, chciałem Ci tylko zwrócić uwagę, że różni ludzie czytają to forum, mają różne wymagania i gusty. Nikt nie ma monopolu na jeden jedyny najlepszy system. Uważam, że odpowiedzi Praefy są konkretne i nie zawierają nadmiaru bełkotu marketingowego, choć mogę tu być bardziej tolerancyjny niż inni, bo sam skończyłem studia z dziedziny marketing i pracuję zawodowo jako handlowiec  :wink:

----------


## herakles

Bo nie lubię jak mi jakiś handlarzyna, wciska marketingowy shit o taniości będące maksymalną drożyzną. Skoro pozwolili sobie na to na forum muratora to niech swoje tezy udowodnią przynajmniej częściowo. W innym wątku to już przerobiliśmy i wątpię, żeby sobie jeszcze raz pozwolili na taką dyskusję jak tam, pełną liczb i faktów. Dlatego tu ceny już nie podadzą. Co do zasad netykiety, to się nie zgadzam. To forum po to jest, żeby takie informacje zamieszczać. 

Forum służy do tego, żeby zarówno Praefa reklamowała swoją ścianę jak i herakles wyładowywał swoje frustracje, jest miejscem w którym możesz zapytać, otrzymać odpowiedź, wyrazić opinie i pomóc innym.

Mają projekt, skoro pisali, że jest u nich tanio, niech wycenią.
Potem ja wycenię i kilku innych forumowiczów metody trochę mniej lub bardziej gospodarcze.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

ależ to jest dokładnie to co ja cały czas powtarzam. Oni rzucają slogany i ogólniki, a jak przyjdzie co do czego to półsłówkami czmychają bokiem. Taka to ich uczciwość na forum.

----------


## Praefa

> ależ to jest dokładnie to co ja cały czas powtarzam. Oni rzucają slogany i ogólniki, a jak przyjdzie co do czego to półsłówkami czmychają bokiem. Taka to ich uczciwość na forum.


Na każde konkretne pytanie, konkretnie odpowiadamy. Proszę prześledzić wątek i przyznać nam rację, a nie pisać nieprawdę.

----------


## NOTO

Jeśli chcesz przekonać innych to zadaj tak pytania aby PRAEFA nie była w stanie poprawnie odpowiedzieć. 
A tak to stawiasz swoje "zdanie/przekonanie" przeciwko im. Wybacz ale oni wybudowali "dla naiwniaków" kilka domów a Ty ? Jakie masz doświadczenie w budowaniu a nie w obrażaniu innych ?
Wiele osób potrzebuje pytań, odpowiedzi, faktów bo i tak sami podejmują decyzję. Ty/Wy chcecie zakrzyceś merytoryczne dyskusje hasłem, że się nie opłaca. Nie wszystko musi się opłacać.

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, 
jak się temat rozkręcił no jestem pod wrażeniem, a przecież o czym tu dyskutować - przecież ściany to tylko ściany - prawda? 
To tyle tytułem złośliwości...  :wink:  
Konkretnie powiem tak, kiedy dwa lata temu szukałam informacji na temat budowy domu, technologii, rozwiązaniach takich czy innych, i takie dyskusje jałowe jak tutaj się pojawiały, "bo można taniej, a najlepiej jak ktoś Ci zrobi za darmo" - strasznie mnie to drażniło, bo człowiek budujący potrzebuje konkretów, a nie paplaniny "urzędniczej", bo ktoś ma zadużo czasu w pracy i mu sie nudzi to się wyładowuje na innych.
  Mam kolegę, który budował z rodziną, ale nie każdy ma taką życzliwą rodzinę i chętną do współpracy. Teraz sam robił górę swego domku, zajęło Mu to trzy lata. 
Mam również innego znajomego, który rok temu sprzedał działkę Krakowianinowi, a ten miał kosztorys na postawienie domu z bali do zamieszkania za 100tys. Jak go pytałam na jakiej podstawie przyjął za pewnik takie wyliczenia, to powiedział, że widział kosztorys i firma tak ma zrobić, żeby się w tym zmieścić. 
Kiedy go zapytałam ostatnio jak tam jego klienci, okazało się, że te 100tys. nie wystarczyło na wyjście z piwnicy....
Tak więc kochani nie czarujmy się, że ktoś nam dopłaci do tego, żeby nam wybudować dom. 
I osobiście uprzejmie proszę o nie szafowanie określeniami, że praefa to tylko dla naiwniaków - bo wcale się za naiwniaczkę, ani blondynkę nie uważam. A o kosztach budowy mogę z Wami spokojnie pogadać i z tymi, z którymi rozmawiałam twierdzą jedno - jeśli zakładasz wydanie 200tys, to przygotuj się na 400, a jesli chcesz do tego dołożyć ogród i otoczenie domku to - ile dasz radę włożyć, to wszystko przyjmie  :smile: 
A mam jeszcze pytanie do Tomka131, wybrałeś w końcu swój projekt domu? bo chętnie przeczytałabym twój dziennik budowy. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## NOTO

załozyłasz 200 tys na pewien etap z PRAEFA a wyszło 400 tys ?
Czy tylko tak ogólnie piszesz ?
Po to bierze się takie firmy aby z ich wyliczeń i UMOWY wynikało co w takiej cenie mają zrobić.

----------


## Praefa

> załozyłasz 200 tys na pewien etap z PRAEFA a wyszło 400 tys ?
> Czy tylko tak ogólnie piszesz ?
> Po to bierze się takie firmy aby z ich wyliczeń i UMOWY wynikało co w takiej cenie mają zrobić.


Z pewnością tak nie było  :smile:  Bo u nas zawsze - jakże mogłoby być inaczej? - kwota w umowie zawsze obowiązuje do jej zakończenia. Ale oczywiście dobrze byłoby, aby katarzynap3 napisała co miała na myśli. Nam się wydaje, że napisała ogólnie o firmach budowlanych (absolutnie nie o Praefie). Czy tak? Kasiu...

----------


## ciocia klocia

> Konkretne pytanie, to i konkretna odpowiedź 
> 
> Obecnie w okolicach Wrocławia nie stawiamy budynku, ale jak tylko się to zmieni, to poinformujemy. Dzisiaj montowaliśmy na przykład dom w Nowym Tomyślu (początek lub koniec autostrady A2 - jak kto woli). W sumie do Wrocławia jakieś ponad 200 km. Jak ktoś lubi dłuższe wycieczki...


zbudowany kilka lat temu przez studio Lipińskich - jako pierwszy budyek w Polsce uzyskali certyfikat domu pasywnego - a więc system sprawdza się także w budownictwie specjalnym. 
cytat z ich stronki:
12-13 listopada 2010 r. odbędą się na całym świecie VII Międzynarodowe Dni Domów Pasywnych, organizowane przez Instytut Domów Pasywnych w Darmstadt - twórcę idei pasywności. 

W tych dniach udostępnione zostaną do zwiedzania domy pasywne zrealizowane na całym świecie. Polskę, już po raz piąty, będzie reprezentował Dom Pasywny zrealizowany przez nasze biuro projektowe Lipińscy Domy, w Smolcu pod Wrocławiem. Zobacz więcej. 
Zapraszamy wszystkich zainteresowanych do wzięcia udziału. Każdy na miejscu może zobaczyć, jak wygląda w środku ten niezwykły dom, w którym nie ma tradycyjnego ogrzewania. 
Na miejscu, w godz. 10-17 będzie można uzyskać informacje na temat projektu oraz materiałów, które wykorzystano do jego budowy. Na pytania będą odpowiadać architekci, konstruktorzy, instalatorzy z naszego biura projektowego oraz przedstawiciele Instytutu Budynków Pasywnych z Warszawy. 
Podczas Dni Domów Pasywnych będą się także odbywały III Targi Energooszczędności, organizowane przez nasze biuro, podczas których będzie można się zapoznać z nowymi produktami i technologiami do domów energooszczędnych. 

12-13 Listopad 2010 
godz. 10-17 
Smolec pod Wrocławiem, ul.Cisowa 1

----------


## ciocia klocia

> 20 tysi biorą górole za zbudowanie chałupy. Robią porządnie. 60tysi biorą "warszawiacy" robią tak sobie. Tak obie ekipy trzeba pilnować. A preafy nie trzeba? Oj tyż trzeba.
> 
> Sprawdżmy:
> *
> 1) stan developerski w/g preafy 370tyś brutto.
> 2) Stan developerski systemem gospodarczym w/g heraklesa z ekipą max 200tysi(z duuuużą nawiązką i droooogą ekipą).
> 
> 
> Preafo CO TU JEST U WAS TANIE???
> *


Chyba trollujesz dla sportu - bo wrzask "co jest tanie" i podawanie ceny domu w stanie deweloperskim to *manipulacja* dość prosta; Praefa nie wycenia i nie oferuje domów w stanie deweloperskim a jedynie system ścian (stropów, balkony, schody wewnętrzne) wyceniane każdorazowo indywidualnie dla konkretnego  projektu; mieszkam w takim domku od lat i było i taniej i szybciej;
określenie "stan deweloperski" za każdym razem kryje w sobie inny standard wykonania i materiałów więc porównywanie ofert w taki sposób nie ma sensu;
jakbyś poczytał stronę polską Praefa to znalazłbyś info o dużych relizacjach b. prestiżowych (Kopenhaska "Wenecja"; hotele*****etc., duże osiedla mieszkaniowe w Polsce i zagranicą;
w Danii i Niemczech ten system elemetów kostrukcyjnych jest powszechny i nie budzi takich skrajnych emocji jak w Polsce; a jak komuś jest jeszcze za mało i skarży się, że musi sobie docieplić bo same ściany nie są ciepłe - to może sobie zafundować w Praefa "sandwicha" z gotowym ociepleniem i elewacją; system jest b. elastyczny a przeróbki wewnąrz można wykonywać bez problemu (ktoś gdzieś na forum twierdził że wszystkie ścianki działowe są konstrukcyjne?! -- to bzdura)

----------


## katarzynap3

Oczywiście, że nie praefa wyszła mi dwa razy drożej  :smile:  Czytajcie z łaski swojej dokładnie. A JA I TAK BĘDĘ TWIERDZIĆ, ŻE TA FIRMA ZASŁUGUJE NA SWOJĄ CENĘ. A JAK KOMUŚ ŻAL - TO TRUDNO, NIECH SOBIE DALEJ MA TEN ŚCISK W DOŁKU  :smile:  .
Tu dokładnie tyle ile miałam na umowie tyle zapłaciłam - mimo kilKunastu dodatkowych punktów elektrycznych. Moje refleksje dotyczyły rozmów z innymi inwestorami. Wiem, że tutaj na forum panuje przekonanie, że jak się coś policzy to tak będzie i najważniejsze, żeby było najtaniej - może komuś to tak wychodzi, nam wyszło w sumie więcej niż myśleliśmy, bo dużo poszło na dodatki wokół domu, sieci, wykopki, uprzątanie terenu itp. Dla mnie jest to całość, ale jak kto woli - można to oddzielić. Tylko, że to jest nieuczciwe. Pozdrawiam

----------


## slawek9000

*ciocia klocia* - z całym szacunkiem, ale nie jesteś ani bezstronna, ani wiarygodna. Bezstronna nie jesteś bo z wypowiedzi wynika że pracujesz w biurze które współpracuje z Praefa, wiarygodna też nie bardzo bo hotele 5 gwiazdkowe to absolutna rzadkość w Polsce poza 3 miastami, ponadto ilość gwiazdek w hotelu nie zależy od tego czy będzie z dykty czy z indyjskiego marmuru, ale od standardu usług powiązanych i o tym pracownik biura projektów powinien wiedzieć. BTW- Instytut Domów Pasywnych jest tylko z nazwą instytutem, w istocie to prywatna firma sprzedająca certyfikaty domów pasywnych. Zresztą, jak wiesz dom pasywny można zrobić i z lanego betonu, bloków granitowych czy nawet ze stali - bo nie materiał konstrukcyjny ścian decyduje o termice budynku, ale izolacyjny. 

katarzynap3 - nie wiem na jakiej przesłance uważasz, że kogokolwiek może ściskać w dołku bo mieszkasz w tym czym mieszkasz. Doceniam wysoką samoocenę ale chyba trochę za bardzo sobie schlebiasz. Ponadto mam wrażenie, że w całym tym wątku nie chodzi o preafa czy ściany, ale o nachalny marketing w wykonaniu marketoida Praefy, na który niektórzy mają alergię. Marketing nie dość że jest prowadzony nachalnie, to nieudolnie. Faktyczne zalety systemu są jakoś przemilczane , zaś uwypukla się rzeczy absolutnie nieistotne z punktu widzenia osoby do której kierowana jest oferta. Mnie ten wątek zmęczył już dawno, kiedy przedstawiciel wypowiadał się n/t odporności na zalanie (powódź), skompromitował się kompletnym brakiem wiedzy i odpuściłem sobie dalszą polemikę. 

Nie ma systemów jedynie dobrych, bo jakby taki się pojawił to w kilka lat wyparłby wszystkie inne. Wszystkie rozwiązania stosowane w budownictwie mają swoje wady i zalety, i w sumie taka różnorodność jest cenna dla inwestora. Nie należy też bezkrytycznie potrzeć na rozwiązania zachodnie, bo tam są zupełnie inne relacje przede wszystkim cen działek i robocizny, i jeśli działka pod miastem w rozsądnej odległości kosztuje ok. 1 000 000 USD to w zasadzie czy ściany będą z puszek po coli czy też z klinkieru sprowadzanego z Argentyny a murarz będzie się karmił astrachańskim kawiorem, to nie wpłynie już to znacząco na koszty całości inwestycji. 
 Prawda jest taka, że od ścian tak naprawdę niewiele zależy, najważniejsza jest lokalizacja czyli w jakiej części świata żyjemy, i czy można do cywilizacji dojechać rozsądnymi metodami, oraz co mamy za oknem.

----------


## Praefa

> Ponadto mam wrażenie, że w całym tym wątku nie chodzi o preafa czy ściany, ale o nachalny marketing w wykonaniu marketoida Praefy, na który niektórzy mają alergię.


Nachalny? Założyliśmy OFICJALNE konto na Muratorze. Wszystkie firmy mają do tego prawo, ale niewiele z tego korzysta. Nie ukrywamy się pod jakimiś dziwnymi nickami, nikogo nie oszukujemy i cierpliwie odpowiadamy na pytania. Jeżeli to jest nachalność...

----------


## slawek9000

może nie nachalny, może właściwszym słowem byłoby "naiwny". Właściwy może jako ogłoszenia w lokalnej gazecie , ale boleśnie rażąco słaby na forum gdzie sporo osób ma jako takie pojęcie o technikach budowlanych, kosztach i relacjach. 
Poza tym, trzeba zdawać sobie sprawę że to tylko jakiś tam, jeden z wielu sposobów na zrobienie ścian, a ściany to ledwie 20%-30%  domu jeśli chodzi o koszty czy nakładochłonność.

----------


## Praefa

> Trzeba zdawać sobie sprawę że to tylko jakiś tam, jeden z wielu sposobów na zrobienie ścian, a ściany to ledwie 20%-30%  domu jeśli chodzi o koszty czy nakładochłonność.


20-30% to wg Ciebie Drogi Internauto "ledwie"? A poza tym... Dość luźno podchodzisz do tematu ścian i technologii ich wykonania. A przecież od nich głównie zależy, jak się mieszka w domu.

Oczywiście masz prawo do takiego podejścia. Myślącym poważnie o budowaniu wymarzonego domu takiego podejścia nie polecamy.

----------


## herakles

Praefko kochana, co z wyceną? Boicie się własnych cen?

Pozatym, po co prosiliście ciocię klocię o dgrzewanie TEGO:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...9Bcianie/page3
Kotleta?

----------


## tomek131

To tak jak z Legalett ha ha.Jak coraz więcej osób poddaje w wątpliwość ich marketing to zaczynają się nagle pojawiać osoby z krótką bądż bez historii na tym forum ,które twierdzą ,że ależ skąd jest przecież super.
Może Praefa i Legalett mają wspólny dział marketingu.

----------


## Praefa

> To tak jak z Legalett ha ha.Jak coraz więcej osób poddaje w wątpliwość ich marketing to zaczynają się nagle pojawiać osoby z krótką bądż bez historii na tym forum ,które twierdzą ,że ależ skąd jest przecież super.
> Może Praefa i Legalett mają wspólny dział marketingu.


Oj, Tomku, Tomku... Jak zwykle widzisz jakieś podteksty, układy, itd. Nie wiemy, kim jest internauta o nicku "ciocia klocia". Myślisz, że po ty wykupiliśmy Płatny Profil, aby teraz "kombinować" z jakimiś ukrytymi użytkownikami? To  byłoby żenujące...

----------


## herakles

> Oj, Tomku, Tomku... Jak zwykle widzisz jakieś podteksty, układy, itd. Nie wiemy, kim jest internauta o nicku "ciocia klocia". Myślisz, że po ty wykupiliśmy Płatny Profil, aby teraz "kombinować" z jakimiś ukrytymi użytkownikami? To  byłoby żenujące...


To JEST żenujące..... 

Brak tej wyceny tyż!

----------


## tomek131

w temacie szybkiego budowania, koło mnie budują lidla o całkiem sporej kubaturze, zaczęli na wiosnę, a już za tydzień otwarcie, dlaczego tak szybko ?? bo z praefy ?? NIE po prostu pracowało tam non stop kilka ekip na raz, nawiasem mówiąc ściany ze zwykłego maksa to w miesiąc machnęli, reszta to była wykończeniówka

Tak napisał mpoplaw, najlepszy doradca od energooszczędności na tym forum.Ma rację?

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> *ciocia klocia* - z całym szacunkiem, ale nie jesteś ani bezstronna, ani wiarygodna. Bezstronna nie jesteś bo z wypowiedzi wynika że pracujesz w biurze które współpracuje z Praefa


Ale przecież cały ten temat to jedno wielkie marketingowe siedlisko bełkotu, więc to akurat nie powinno dziwić. Można mówić cokolwiek a i tak mówisz na temat.

----------


## slawek9000

> 20-30% to wg Ciebie Drogi Internauto "ledwie"? A poza tym... Dość luźno podchodzisz do tematu ścian i technologii ich wykonania. A przecież od nich głównie zależy, jak się mieszka w domu.
> 
> Oczywiście masz prawo do takiego podejścia. Myślącym poważnie o budowaniu wymarzonego domu takiego podejścia nie polecamy.


Jak się mieszka w domu, to zależy głównie od tego z kim się mieszka, za co się żyje i na jakim poziomie. Ściany czy będą z dykty i pierza, opon czy też worków po pomocy humanitarnej wypełnionych piaskiem i łączonych drutem kolczastym, ma ta znaczenie zaiste drugorzędne. A już technologia wykonania ścian to przeciętnego mieszkańca obchodzi tyle, co śnieg z zimy 1815/1816 roku. 
  Wszystkie słabe umysły popełniają - podczas myślenia o domu- zasadniczy błąd. Myślą o tym z czego zrobić ściany. Wyobraź sobie projektanta samochodu , który koncentruje się na materiale jakim jest blacha i wokół niego skupia zabiegi twórcze.Błąd. Podstawą jest pomysł, koncepcja, wizja. Materiał dobiera się później, zależnie czy to auto na wyścigi czy na zakupy. Podobnie z domem- podstawą jest wizja , pomysł; a  materiał jest dobierany z uwzględnieniem możliwości i uwarunkowań. Czasem prefabrykat będzie dobrym wyborem, czasem złym. Ale wciskanie każdemu że tylko praefa zapewni ci lepszy dach nad głową jest zwykłą ściemą, na którą trudno nabrać osoby o zrównoważonych poglądach i pewnej dozie krytycyzmu.

----------


## Praefa

> Ściany czy będą z dykty i pierza, opon czy też worków po pomocy humanitarnej wypełnionych piaskiem i łączonych drutem kolczastym, ma ta znaczenie zaiste drugorzędne. A już technologia wykonania ścian to przeciętnego mieszkańca obchodzi tyle, co śnieg z zimy 1815/1816 roku.


Oj Sławku, Sławku... To dlaczego wszyscy nie stawiają domów na "dykcie". Przecież byłoby i taniej i szybciej. Nie żartuj proszę z tak ważnego - dla większości budujących - tematu. Straty ciepła, wytrzymałość na obciążenia oraz warunki atmosferyczne, szybkość montażu, gwarancja, itd., itd. - to wszystko decyduje o wyborze konstrukcji.

----------


## herakles

Przestań już z tą stratą ciepła biadolić, karton jak obłożysz styropianem, to będzie cieplejszy niż wasza ściana.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

troche konkretów:
*ciocia klocia* jak nic od was... zenua
ceny macie wysokie - widac juz na forum i nie piszcie podaj projekt bo nic to nie da...
wasza technologia pozostawia wiele do zyczenia (inni tez maja minusy) jest wiecej minusow niz plusow (dalej brak certyfikatów izolacyjnosci) juz pisalem ze keramzyt jest dobrym materialem ale nie wasze sciany (raz sypne wiecej tego raz drugiego....)

OCIEPLENIE, WENTYLACJA - to jest istotne, nie sama sciana jest najwazniejsza, choc istotna.
szybkosc budowania - z kazdego materialu szybko wybudujesz, wiecej czasu zajmuje wykonczenie
wiec o czym wy tu prafeo piszecie!!

----------


## Praefa

> wasza technologia pozostawia wiele do zyczenia (inni tez maja minusy) jest wiecej minusow niz plusow (dalej brak certyfikatów izolacyjnosci) juz pisalem ze keramzyt jest dobrym materialem ale nie wasze sciany (raz sypne wiecej tego raz drugiego....)


Rozumiemy potrzebę "trollowania", ale pewnych słów nie można przemilczeć. Bo to po prostu kłamstwo. Dlaczego sugerujesz (masz może jakiś dowód?), że niestarannie wykonujemy swoje ściany? Co to ma znaczyć "raz sypnę więcej tego raz drugiego"".

Otóż Drogi Gustawie, pisaliśmy już o tym, że nasze ściany są pod ścisłym monitoringiem niezależnego IBMB Fremduberwachung. To nadzór zewnętrzny nad technologią wytwarzania keramzytobetonu przez Instytut w Braunschweig, tzw. Überwachungszertifikat (dwa razy do roku następuje pełna kontrola procesów technologicznych, ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem kontroli próbek pobieranych przy każdym zarobie).

Poza tym dajemy 50 lat gwarancji. Więc nie obawiamy się zupełnie problemów z naszymi ścianami, bo wiemy doskonale, że są najwyższej jakości.




> szybkosc budowania - z kazdego materialu szybko wybudujesz, wiecej czasu zajmuje wykonczenie


Zgadza się. I tutaj kolejny plus dla nas. Bo nasze ściany można malować, tapetować, cokolwiek z nimi robić - od razu. W technologiach tradycyjnych wypadałoby (tak piszemy, bo wiemy, że spora część budujących tego nie robi) odczekać kilka miesięcy, aby ściany po prostu się osuszyły.

Więc Gustawie - więcej konkretów, a mniej trollowania. My odpowiadamy rzeczowo (certyfikaty, gwarancja), a ty nam zarzucasz, że "raz się sypnie tak...".

Miłego dnia.

----------


## herakles

O Scheisse, du hast auch eine deutscte Tastatur, oder hast du die deutsche Zeichen ous dem Charmap eingefuegt? Du kanst auch immer dem Umlaut mit e nach der Buchstabe ohne Umlaut stellen. Wustest du das?

Was wird mit meiner Bewertung?

Eigentlich, ich denke mir so, das ein Troll du bist, nicht wir! Was denkst du darueber?

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, nie wiem na jakiej podstawie Gustaw uważasz, że w ściany praefy sypie się cokolwiek, mam te ściany i widziałam co w nich jest, a jeśli chodzi o izolacyjność to chyba nie ma lepszej metody na uniknięcie przerw i mostków cieplnych na zaprawie pomiędzy pustakami niż taka jednolita ściana. 
No i skoro ściany to tylko ściany to skąd tyle dylematów budujących z czego budować?  :smile: 
Chyba każdy ma prawo do swego zdania i wyboru, a jeśli Panowie nie macie nic konkretnego do powiedzenia - to po co się wypowiadacie?
Każdy użytkownik widząc ten temat wie z czym ma do czynienia, Firma chce wykreować swój wizerunek na forum budowlanym - ma do tego prawo, a dobre wychowanie wymaga odpowiedniego zachowania od wszystkich. Ja dzięki Praefie mam 10m2 więcej na powierzchni całego domu - to niemało. Dzięki zamontowanemu reku mam również świeże powietrze, to nie jeden wybór czeka budujących ale cała masa, a zastosowane materiały zawsze dopasowuje się do kieszeni i możliwości inwestora. 
To tyle w temacie, bo bezsensowne gadanie i tak - jak znam życie - wyprze doświadczenie. Ja wybudowałam i mieszkam - więc mam doświadczenie. Jeśli ktoś w Forumowiczów będzie chciał zobaczyć to na żywo, lub po prostu zapytać o szczegóły to zapraszam na maila. Tu szkoda na to czasu - bo i tak znajdzie się ktoś, kto poprzekręca i przeinaczy.
Pozdrawiam Praefo  :smile:

----------


## herakles

> Witajcie, nie wiem na jakiej podstawie Gustaw uważasz, że w ściany praefy sypie się cokolwiek, mam te ściany i widziałam co w nich jest, a jeśli chodzi o izolacyjność to chyba nie ma lepszej metody na uniknięcie przerw i mostków cieplnych na zaprawie pomiędzy pustakami niż taka jednolita ściana.


Ściana Praefy to jeden wielki mostek cieplny. Nie ma żadnych walorów izolacyjnych, izolacją jest tu styropian!!!




> No i skoro ściany to tylko ściany to skąd tyle dylematów budujących z czego budować? 
> Chyba każdy ma prawo do swego zdania i wyboru, a jeśli Panowie nie macie nic konkretnego do powiedzenia - to po co się wypowiadacie?


1) Bo nie lubię jak mi jakiś handlarzyna, wciska marketingowy shit o taniości będące maksymalną drożyzną!
2) Wyładowuje własne frustracje i niepowodzenia!




> Każdy użytkownik widząc ten temat wie z czym ma do czynienia, Firma chce wykreować swój wizerunek na forum budowlanym - ma do tego prawo, a dobre wychowanie wymaga odpowiedniego zachowania od wszystkich. Ja dzięki Praefie mam 10m2 więcej na powierzchni całego domu - to niemało.


Gdybyś budowała systemem gospodarczym miałabyś tych dodatkowych metrów 50, a może i 100, ale zostawmy to nie każdy potrafi sam.




> Dzięki zamontowanemu reku mam również świeże powietrze, to nie jeden wybór czeka budujących ale cała masa, a zastosowane materiały zawsze dopasowuje się do kieszeni i możliwości inwestora. 
> To tyle w temacie, bo bezsensowne gadanie i tak - jak znam życie - wyprze doświadczenie. Ja wybudowałam i mieszkam - więc mam doświadczenie. Jeśli ktoś w Forumowiczów będzie chciał zobaczyć to na żywo, lub po prostu zapytać o szczegóły to zapraszam na maila. Tu szkoda na to czasu - bo i tak znajdzie się ktoś, kto poprzekręca i przeinaczy.
> Pozdrawiam Praefo

----------


## Praefa

> 2) Wyładowuje własne frustracje i niepowodzenia!


I w ten sposób Heraklesie - po raz drugi - odkryłeś swoje prawdziwe zamiary. Czy nie sądzisz jednak, że forumowicze Muratora nie mają ochoty czytać Twoich "wyładowań"?

Do walki z frustracjami i niepowodzeniami są inne miejsca - nie forum internetowe. 

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## perm

A czy mogę  :smile: . Mogę zapytać czym różnią się jeżeli chodzi o własciwości gotowe ściany z keramzytu od gotowych ścian z betonu? Jak np jest minimalna grubość 3m wysokości sciany zewnętrznej w domku parterowym bez poddasza? Oczywiście zalezy to też od innych parametrów ale dla betonu to jest ok 10 cm. Standartem dla każdego praktycznie domu jednorodzinnego jest 15 cm ściany bez ocieplenia w przypadku betonu. Jak to wygląda z keramzytem?

----------


## Praefa

> Mogę zapytać czym różnią się jeżeli chodzi o własciwości gotowe ściany z keramzytu od gotowych ścian z betonu?


Dzięki za konkretne pytanie  :smile:  Jest kilka różnic, oto najważniejsze:
1) keramzyt jest produktem, który w momencie zwiększonej wilgotności chłonie wilgoć, a w momencie "suchości" ową wilgoć oddaje. Dzięki temu w budynkach z keramzytobetonu uzyskujemy specyficzny, bardziej przyjazny klimat niż w budynkach betonowych, 
2) w ścianach z keramzytobetonu nie ma możliwości - dzięki właściwościom z pkt 1) - pojawienia się tzw. grzyba, przy zwykłym betonie tak,
3) ściany z keramzytobetonu są odporne na działanie kwasów i na procesy gnilne,
4) są mrozoodporne,
5) są niepalne,
6) keramzytu nie lubią żywe stworzenia: gryzonie ani owady. 




> Jak np jest minimalna grubość 3m wysokości sciany zewnętrznej w domku parterowym bez poddasza? Oczywiście zalezy to też od innych parametrów ale dla betonu to jest ok 10 cm. Standartem dla każdego praktycznie domu jednorodzinnego jest 15 cm ściany bez ocieplenia w przypadku betonu. Jak to wygląda z keramzytem?


Grubość ścian z keramzytobetonów ustalają normy polskie oraz obliczenia konstrukcyjne. W standardzie ściany zewnętrzne muszą mieć 15 cm z LC16/18 D1,6, gdzie np. w Danii możliwość jest użycia ścian grubości 12 cm z LC12/13 D1,4.

----------


## perm

Próbuję zrozumieć co mogłoby mnie przekonac do wykonania ścian z keramzytu zamiast z betonu. Grubość ta sama, jak napisaliście wynika z norm i nie może być mniejsza.
"*3) ściany z keramzytobetonu są odporne na działanie kwasów i na procesy gnilne,*
*4) są mrozoodporne,*
*5) są niepalne,*
*6) keramzytu nie lubią żywe stworzenia: gryzonie ani owady*." 
Te cztery warunki beton również spełnia.
"1) *keramzyt jest produktem, który w momencie zwiększonej wilgotności chłonie wilgoć, a w momencie "suchości" ową wilgoć oddaje. Dzięki temu w budynkach z keramzytobetonu uzyskujemy specyficzny, bardziej przyjazny klimat niż w budynkach betonowych,* 
*2) w ścianach z keramzytobetonu nie ma możliwości - dzięki właściwościom z pkt 1) - pojawienia się tzw. grzyba, przy zwykłym betonie tak*,"
Czegoś tu nie rozumiem. Wilgotna w środku ściana zapobiega powstawaniu grzyba? A nie odwrotnie? Czyli w łazience w której ktoś często używa prysznica ściany sa ciągle wilgotne w środku? I tam nie zrobi się grzyb? Coś mi tu nie pasuje! Grzyb na ścianie powstaje np w sytuacji gdy w skutek słabej izolacji cieplnej dojdzie do wykraplania się w środku ściany pary wodnej. Wy to oferujecie w standarcie i mówicie że to dobre?
Gotowa ściana z betonu mimo że droga kosztuje około 1/3 taniej niż ściana z keramzytu. Jest sens przepłacać?

----------


## Praefa

> Czegoś tu nie rozumiem. Wilgotna w środku ściana zapobiega powstawaniu grzyba? A nie odwrotnie?


Keramzyt jest po prostu odporny na działanie pleśni i grzyba.

----------


## zuzanos

Witam wszystkich i pozwole sobie na zabranie glosu w powyzszym watku. Zaznaczam, ze jestem osoba o zrownowazonych pogladach i dosc duzej dawce samokrytycyzmu. Jednak okazalam sie bardzo podatna na marketingowy belkot i w zwiazku z tym moja naiwnosc siegnela zenitu :wink:  Oczywiscie, poniewaz jestesmy obdarzeni (podobno) wolna wola wiec nie mam do nikogo pretensji a tylko moge codziennie patrzec w lustro i nawrzucac rozne inwektywy osobie patrzacej mi w oczy czyli mnie samej.
Nie bede tutaj nikogo zachecala ani tez odwodzila od zakupu scian z Praefy. Chce tylko przedstawic wady i zalety (oczywiscie zdaniem nie fachowca tylko uzytkownika) owych scian a wiec keramzytobetonu. Bede pisala w punktach bo tak bedzie przejzysciej i prosciej :
1. Cyt "pisaliśmy już o tym, że nasze ściany są pod ścisłym monitoringiem niezależnego IBMB Fremduberwachung. To nadzór zewnętrzny nad technologią wytwarzania keramzytobetonu przez Instytut w Braunschweig, tzw. Überwachungszertifikat (dwa razy do roku następuje pełna kontrola procesów technologicznych, ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem kontroli próbek pobieranych przy każdym zarobie).
Poza tym dajemy 50 lat gwarancji. Więc nie obawiamy się zupełnie problemów z naszymi ścianami, bo wiemy doskonale, że są najwyższej jakości.

Otoz panie z Praefy do moich scian nie byl dolaczony certyfikat z IBMB tylko Polski z 2002 a sciany stawialam w 2007. Zawartosc czarnych kuleczek (taki kolor ma keramzyt w przekroju) byla znikoma natomiast kolor szary byl  dominujacy. Gdy zwrocilam na to uwage waszym fachowcom dostalam dopowiedz ze widocznie material sie zle rozlozyl i ze to nie ma wplywu na jakosc sciany. Podkresle ze byla to sciana nosna i wywalany byl spory jej kawalek. Na dobra sprawe to po co mi 50 lat gwarancji przeciez i tak mi nie wymienicie jednej sciany bo to wiaze sie z rozbiorka calego domu. A wiec belkot marketingowy.
2.Cyt. " keramzyt jest produktem, który w momencie zwiększonej wilgotności chłonie wilgoć, a w momencie "suchości" ową wilgoć oddaje. Dzięki temu w budynkach z keramzytobetonu uzyskujemy specyficzny, bardziej przyjazny klimat niż w budynkach betonowych, 
Przkonywano mnie pokazujac wspolczynniki wilgotnosci ze w domu bedzie optymalna wilgotnosc w zimie i w lecie. Tymczasem wyniki pomiarow wilgotnosci nie powalaja na kolana. Optymalna wilgotnosc to 40-60% a ja teraz czyli sezon grzewczy dopiero zaczety mam 28% a w lecie troche ponad 30% a wiec gdzie ten przyjazny klimat. Znowu marketing
3. Dlaczego Praefa nie uzywa okreslenia sciany stalowo-betonowe? W tych scianach sa tony stali. Ja jako kobieta nie majaca nigdy do czynienia z betonem nie wiedzialam ze kazda sciana betonowa potrzbuje zbrojenia. Jakos nie wpadlam na to aby zapytac (typowy przyklad debilizmu) Jakiez wiec bylo moje zdziwienie gdy okazalo sie ze w moich scianach co 50 cm sa stalowe prety d8 i dodatkowo uzbrojone sa siatka stalowa (ze wzg. na transport) fi5 co 15 cm. Wykrywacz metalu u mnie w domu pewnie by sie przegrzal. Teraz juz rozumiem dlaczego nie ma specyficznego mikroklimatu. Biorac pod uwage wilgotnosc w srodku scian i stalowe prety to radza zżera wszystko :smile: 
4. Mimo ze moje sciany byly robione specjalnie pod moj projekt to jakos dziwnie sie zlozylo ze pewne elementy do siebie nie pasowaly a wiec panowie z Moderndachu bardzo musieli sie napracowac zeby dopasowac na budowie wiezbe, ktora przeciez miala pasowac jak ulał.
5.  Ciociu Klociu w moim domu wszystkie sciany dzialowe sa scianami nosnymi!! Mimo ze w projekcie tak nie jest. A wiem to na pewno, gdyz w fazie projektowania miala zostac usunieta jedna scianka. Niestety nie zostala usunieta w fazie projektu a na budowie podczas montazu, gdy wyrazilam swoje zdziwienie i kazalam jej nie montowac okazalo sie ze nie mozna gdyz wytrzymalosc stropu obliczona jest na wszystkie sciany rowniez na ta dzialowa. A wiec mam slup w salonie. Wiec prosze nie twierdzic ze ktos pisze bzdury skoro nie ma Pani pelnej wiedzy. Scianki dzialowe sa ciensze od zewnetrznych ale sa brane pod uwage przy obliczeniach dla wytrzymalosci stropu i pewnie o to chodzilo piszacemu. Wiec jakakolwiek przerobka takiej sciany wiaze sie z duzymi konsekwencjami.
6. No i w koncu izolacyjnosc. I tu tak na prawde nie mam sie do czego przyczepic. Dom mam ocieplony 15 cm welna (wiec jest niepalny w 1000 % :smile:  )nie wiem jak gryzonie ale na razie nie wchodza ale to chyba zasluga psa. W domu mam cieplo ale nie Sahara temp.22-23 stopnie. Piec chodzi, ogien w kominku plonie. Zadna rewelacja po prosto standard.
A wiec reasumujac. 
ZALETY: szybkosc postawienia scian, brak sezonowania, zwiekszona powierzchnia.
WADY: Punkty powyzej i jeszcze troche ale nie chce mi sie juz tego opisywac. Nie umiem wklejac zdjec ale gdyby ktos chcial obejrzec i wkleic je na forum to bylabym wdzieczna. Zdjecia wyraznie pokazuja te idealnie gladkie sciany, ktorym potrzebna jest tylko lekka przecierka. Idealnie pasujace do siebie elementy. Strop typu filigran, na laczeniach roznica w poziomie ponad 1cm, skonczylo sie tynkiem natryskowym na koszt Praefy :smile: .Nadmienie, ze komplet zdjec ma Praefa ale nie sadze zeby chciala sie nimi pochwalic.
Nie mam nic do ekipy montujacej jak rowniez nie mam nic do technologii. Mam tylko cholerna pretensje do tej kretynki w lustrze ze dala sie nabic w butelke :cry: 
Oczywiscie jak pisalam wczesniej kazdy podejmuje wlasne decyzje i ponosi ich konsekwencje i kazdy uwaza ze jego wybor byl sluszny. Ja wiem jedno ze wszystkie parametry o ktorych mowi Praefa mozna osiagnac budujac tradycyjnie za duzo mniejsze pieniadze. Uczciwosc nakazuje mowienie o wadach i zaletach bo takowe istnieja we wszystkich technologiach i dotycza wszystkich materialow. Sciany Praefy powinny byc najtansze ze wszystkich materialow budowlanych no moze oprocz czystego betonu. Uwazam ze nie maja prawa przypisywac swoim scianom wlasciwosci keramzytu bo ten cholerny beton i stal w scianach pogarszaja wszystkie parametry. I prosze nie zaslaniac sie znowu certyfikatami jakosci bo papier przyjmie wszystko.
Nadmienie ze moja chec szybkiego postawienia domu spelzla na niczym gdyz wprowadzilam sie prawie 2 lata po postawieniu scian. Sprawa ma swoj final w sadzie i jeszcze troche potrwa. Ale to juz oczywiscie oddzielny watek poniekad zwiazany do konca z Praefa!!!
Pozdrawiam i sorki, ze tak duzo wyszło :good night:

----------


## Praefa

> Otoz panie z Praefy do moich scian nie byl dolaczony certyfikat z IBMB tylko Polski z 2002 a sciany stawialam w 2007.


Na naszej stronie internetowej znajdzie pani certyfikat z IBMB. Jeżeli nie chce się pani szukać, to prosimy o kontakt (może być mailowy)... Nie będzie problemu, aby ów certyfikat przesłać.




> Przkonywano mnie pokazujac wspolczynniki wilgotnosci ze w domu bedzie optymalna wilgotnosc w zimie i w lecie. Tymczasem wyniki pomiarow wilgotnosci nie powalaja na kolana. Optymalna wilgotnosc to 40-60% a ja teraz czyli sezon grzewczy dopiero zaczety mam 28% a w lecie troche ponad 30% a wiec gdzie ten przyjazny klimat. Znowu marketing


Ale wilgotność zależy od wielu czynników, nie tylko materiału, z których zbudowane są ściany. Prosimy więc o inne szczegóły: jakie okna? jaka wentylacja? jakie ogrzewanie? jaka wilgotność na zewnątrz? Może uda się jakoś znaleźć źródło tej nieprawidłowej wilgotności (bardzo sucho!)?




> W fazie projektowania miala zostac usunieta jedna scianka. Niestety nie zostala usunieta w fazie projektu a na budowie podczas montazu, gdy wyrazilam swoje zdziwienie i kazalam jej nie montowac okazalo sie ze nie mozna gdyz wytrzymalosc stropu obliczona jest na wszystkie sciany rowniez na ta dzialowa. A wiec mam slup w salonie.


Trudno się nam odnosić do konkretnego przypadku (nie podała pani lokalizacji inwestycji ani innych danych), ale ZAWSZE przesyłamy klientowi projekt do akceptacji. Jeżeli pani go zaakceptowała i wyprodukowaliśmy ściany, to trudno nam zarzucać, że na budowie wyszło coś nie tak. Nasza ekipa postawiła ściany wedle tego, na co pani sama się zgodziła. Jeżeli ściany były niezgodne z projektem - wtedy oczywiście należało nas poinformować.




> Nadmienie, ze komplet zdjec ma Praefa ale nie sadze zeby chciala sie nimi pochwalic.


Prosimy się przedstawić (oczywiście rozumiemy, że może sobie pani tego nie życzyć na forum, więc oczekujemy maila na adres [email protected]) i chętnie te zdjęcia odkopiemy i wkleimy. Bo oczywiście do pewnych usterek może dojść - choćby w transporcie - ale na budowie zawsze wszystko jest zamontowane jak należy. A co do "równości" naszych ścian. Zawsze wystarczy zacierka...




> Nadmienie ze moja chec szybkiego postawienia domu spelzla na niczym gdyz wprowadzilam sie prawie 2 lata po postawieniu scian. Sprawa ma swoj final w sadzie i jeszcze troche potrwa. Ale to juz oczywiscie oddzielny watek poniekad zwiazany do konca z Praefa!!!


Związany z Praefą? A może pani jaśniej wytłumaczyć? Bo z jednej strony pani pisze, że wprowadziła się dwa lata po postawieniu ścian (no przecież już my na to nie mieliśmy wpływu, że tak długo), a z drugiej mówi o finale w sądzie. Z kim? Kiedy? W jakim sądzie?

----------


## tomek131

No ,może z czasem znajdzie się więcej "zadowolonych" z tego produktu.Kontynuujmy zatem wątek..
Niestety ,ale od dawna jawi się to jako wynalazek za chorą kasę (podobnie jak Legalett) jedyna korzyść to pęczniejące konto właściciela tych wynalazków.Cel to naiwniacy ,którzy nie mają pojęcia o budowie i wydaje im się ,że będzie fajnie ,na gotowo i niczym się nie będą musieć martwić i na niczym znać a będą mieli domek jak inni.A potwierdza to specyficzny rodzaj marketingu w postaci np "ciepły dom na lata"czy jak to tam było "nasze ściany są bardzo ciepłe" itp.Jakie są zalety w stosunku do porządnego tradycyjnego budownictwa?Ja widzę jedyną.Brak sezonowania.Noi może jeszcze brak tynkowania.Dwie zalety.NAwet szybkość jest dyskusyjna bo murowanie to dla wprawnej ekipy moment.Chyba najprostsza rzecz na całej budowie.Już nawet zaczynałem się łapać na te niemieckie certyfikaty i obiecywaną jakość i dokładność,ale jak widać z tym też krucho.

----------


## herakles

Łaj Praefo, Praefo.....

To z tą wilgotną ością to jedna wielka ściema, ściana musiałaby być chyba z gąbki. W zimie wpuszczając do domu powietrze i wywiewając zużyte suszymy na maksa intensywnie. Zwykła gąbka wysycha w 2-3 godziny na pieprz.

Jeśli będzie mostek termiczny gdzieś zostawiony i ściana będzie zimna i będzie się tam skraplać woda, to czy to cegła(kermazyt to nie cegła?), czy beton, czy inne badziewie, grzyb się pojawi i kropka. Oczywiście warunkiem koniecznym i wystarczającym jest punkt rosy na ścianie. Nie ma co opowiadać banialuków.

Natomiast okazuje się, że jakość wykonania pozostawia wiele do życzenia.

Czyli reasumując raz jeszcze, wielka tania betonowa płyta bardzo drogo sprzedana.

Praefo czekamy na zdjęcia z tej inwestycji, chyba, że macie coś do ukrycia.

----------


## Praefa

> Nie umiem wklejac zdjec ale gdyby ktos chcial obejrzec i wkleic je na forum to bylabym wdzieczna. Zdjecia wyraznie pokazuja te idealnie gladkie sciany, ktorym potrzebna jest tylko lekka przecierka. Idealnie pasujace do siebie elementy. Strop typu filigran, na laczeniach roznica w poziomie ponad 1cm, skonczylo sie tynkiem natryskowym na koszt Praefy.Nadmienie, ze komplet zdjec ma Praefa ale nie sadze zeby chciala sie nimi pochwalic.


Prosimy o wklejenie zdjęć (to nic trudnego, proszę poczytać wątki na Muratorze, jest to dokładnie opisane), przesłanie komuś, kto to zrobi, lub nam. Bo my niestety nie wiemy o którą inwestycję chodzi... A nie boimy się żadnych zdjęć - jesteśmy pewni swojej technologii.




> Sprawa ma swoj final w sadzie i jeszcze troche potrwa.


Sprawdziliśmy - nie mamy żadnej sprawy w sądzie. Niewykluczone, że chodzi o jakąś firmę wykonawczą, ale gdyby dotyczyło to ścian Praefy, pewnie byśmy o tym też wiedzieli.

Prosimy więc o wyjaśnienie Forumowiczom z kim ma pani sprawę w sądzie...

----------


## NOTO

Tak tylko pod rozwagę. 
zuzanos napisała na forum jeden post  ... ale dla wielu stała się prawie autorytetem.

Dziwne......

----------


## Praefa

> Tak tylko pod rozwagę. 
> zuzanos napisała na forum jeden post  ... ale dla wielu stała się prawie autorytetem.
> 
> Dziwne......


Tomaszu,
nie oskarżajmy nikogo. Może to po prostu jakieś nieporozumienie.

Dajmy się wypowiedzieć Forumowiczce. Czekamy na jej zdjęcia.

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## NOTO

Daleko mi do oskarżeń. Wskazuję tylko, że trzeba spokojnie bez emocji podchodzić do przekazywanych faktów.



P.S. Gdyby mi przytrafiła się podobna sytuacja to cieszyłbym że w przypadku mojej wygranej w sądzie firma ma sporo kapitału na wypłatę odszkodowania. Ekipa murarzy często nie ma majątku.

----------


## Praefa

> Daleko mi do oskarżeń. Wskazuję tylko, że trzeba spokojnie bez emocji podchodzić do przekazywanych faktów.


Dokładnie tak.




> P.S. Gdyby mi przytrafiła się podobna sytuacja to cieszyłbym że w przypadku mojej wygranej w sądzie firma ma sporo kapitału na wypłatę odszkodowania. Ekipa murarzy często nie ma majątku.


To fakt  :smile:  Od grupy murarzy pewnie nic byś nie uzyskał.

----------


## NOTO

Ale po prawdzie to pewnie stać Was na dobrych prawników. Dużo też zależy od podpisywanej umowy.  W polsce mało kto dokładnie czyta umowy i wiele spraw uzgadnia się na tzw. "gębę".

----------


## zuzanos

Proba wstawienia zdjecia :smile: [/IMG]

----------


## zuzanos

[/IMG]

----------


## zuzanos

Bede dalej probowala wkleic zdjecia :smile: 
Tak napisalam tylko jeden post ale bardzo dlugo sledze watki dotyczace Praefy i firm z nia wspolpracujacych. Nie zabieralam wczesniej glosu bo nie jestem fachowcem a zabierac glos na forum budowlanym w sprawach na ktorych sie nie znam nie ma sensu jak rowniez nie ma sensu chwalic sie swoja glupota i naiwnoscia. W tej dyskusji chodzi o to czy sciany Praefy sa warte tak wysokiej ceny i jakie maja wady i zalety. Nie jestem i nie zamierzam byc autorytetem ani przekonywac nieprzekonanych, jestem po prostu mieszkancem domu wybudowanego w tej technologii i wyrazilam tylko swoja opinie i to nie od razu po wprowadzeniu tylko po okresie wszystkich sezonow w roku  Dalej bede uparcie twierdzila ze zalety sa tylko takie jak wymienilam w 1-szym poscie. 
Nie zamierzam zglaszac sie po certyfikat bo i po co. Ja dokladnie widzialam jak w srodku wygladala moja sciana a stwierdzenie waszego fachowca ze material sie nierowno rozlozyl po prostu dalo mi do myslenia.
Nie chodzilo mi  o sciane ktorej mialo nie byc a byla, tylko o stwierdzenie ze wszystkie dzialowe staja sie nosnymi i jakakolwiek pozniejsza zmiana niesie za soba konsekwencje podciągow.
Same sciany tez ciepla nie zatrzymuja. Najlepiej gdy sa ociplone welna wiec znowu rosnie koszt budowy. 
Nie bedziemy rowniez rozkladali na czynniki jaka mam wentylacje, jakie okna itp bo to nie ma znaczenia wiadomo juz wszystkim ze dzieki samym scianom nie uzyska sie specyficznego mikroklimatu a wiec po co wprowadzac w blad i twierdzic ze dzieki nim mamy przyjemniejszy klimat w domu.
Gwarancja 50-cio letnia. A na co? Na sciany? W jakim celu, ze nie rozwala sie, ze nie zgnija, ze nie pękną? Moje na pewno sie nie zawala biorac pod uwage tony zbrojenia, popekane juz byly w trakcie montazu a kolejne plytsze i glebsze pekniecia powstaly pozniej  ale przeciez to normalne bo budynek pracuje no i jak przyszedl dach to powstalo wieksze obciazenie. Swiadomie uzywam slowa pekniecia a nie rysy. A nawet gdyby cos sie dzialo to jak techniczne wygladalaby wymiana takiej sciany np. po 5 latach? 
Czy nie zgnije to nie wiem, moze tak jak w kanadyjczyku po 10 latach bede miala sublokatorow w scianach i dopiero wtedy bede miala specyficzny mikroklimat. 
Rownosc i gladkosc scian. No i tutaj bez zdjec sie nie obejdzie. Nie mozna wszystkiego zwalac na transport i twierdzic ze to jego wina. Zreszta forumowicze sami ocenia jak juz uda mi sie je wkleic. Uzupelnienie wszystkich ubytkow spowodowalo ze sciany wymagaly troche wiecej niz tylko lekkiej zacierki czy przecierki.
Nie tak wygladaly wasze sciany na prospekcie. 
Co do sadu to napisalam ze posrednio i rzeczywiscie chodzi tutaj o firme wykonawcza zwiazana z Praefa wiezami krwi.

P.S
Dalej nie wchodzi mi wklejenie wiec prosze chetnych ktorym moglabym te zdjecia przeslac. Najlepiej wkleic je tak zeby od razu widoczne bylo zdjecie a nie adres do niego.

----------


## herakles

wejdź na http://imageshack.us/ tam na pierwszej stronie jest formularz do dodania pliku do internetu. Wybierz plik(pliki) i kliknij upload, czy coś takiego.

Następnie pokaże ci się strona a na niej pole "Forum Code" skopiuj zawartość tego pola(to takie niezrozumiałe robaczki) i wklej po prostu w odpowiedzi. Powinno pojawić się zdjęcie.

Powodzenia.

----------


## zuzanos

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## zuzanos

UDAŁO SIĘ :wave:

----------


## zuzanos

Musze tylko jeszcze dojsc jak sie je zmniejsza bo inaczej to zajme cale forum

----------


## tomek131

O żesz ty.Pięknie.Utwierdza to w przekonaniu moją opinię-wynalazek  byle jaki ,byle jak ,byle szybko i jak najtaniej zrobiony i sprzedawany w otoczce specyficznego marketingu za chorą kasę z argumentami dla debili w postaci "nasze ściany są bardzo ciepłe" "dają bardzo przyjazny mikroklimat" i tym podobne.
Zuzanos a Legalett też masz?Co to za firma wykonawcza?

----------


## zuzanos

Niestety nie udaje mi sie zmniejszyc formatu ale bede probowala bo na prawde warto poogladac
Na szczescie Legalettu nie mam gdyz jak dla mnie ceny pradu sa zabojcze  obojetnie jaka sie ma taryfe. Wystarczy jedna debilna decyzja.
Co do firmy wykonawczej.....to to na razie jeszcze nie bede o tym pisala. Sprawa jest w sadzie, firma juz nikogo nie nabierze a ja nie chce zdradzac kolejnych krokow. Jezeli chcesz sie dowiedziec konkretow to mozemy na priv.

----------


## zuzanos

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## zuzanos

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Praefa

> Nie zamierzam zglaszac sie po certyfikat bo i po co. Ja dokladnie widzialam jak w srodku wygladala moja sciana


Droga Forumowiczko, 
nie widziałaś dokładnie co jest w środku ściany. Musiałabyś zrobić przekrój każdej ściany, aby wyciągnąć wnioski.




> Same sciany tez ciepla nie zatrzymuja. Najlepiej gdy sa ociplone welna wiec znowu rosnie koszt budowy.


To jest kolejna nieprawda. Kto powiedział pani, że "najlepiej", aby były ocieplone wełną? Nie mamy preferencji - jedni ocieplają wełną, inni styropianem. To klient wybiera. Obliczenia dotyczące zastosowania obu materiałów każdy znajdzie na naszej stronie internetowej.




> Nie bedziemy rowniez rozkladali na czynniki jaka mam wentylacje, jakie okna itp bo to nie ma znaczenia wiadomo juz wszystkim ze dzieki samym scianom nie uzyska sie specyficznego mikroklimatu a wiec po co wprowadzac w blad i twierdzic ze dzieki nim mamy przyjemniejszy klimat w domu.


Jakie wprowadzanie w błąd? O czym pani w ogóle pisze? Z pierwszego postu wynikało, że pani oczekuje, iż dzięki naszym ścianom będzie pani zawsze miała w domu wilgotność na poziomie 40-60%. Gdzie piszemy, że tak będzie? Nigdzie... My twierdzimy - na co mamy obliczenia naukowe - że nasze ściany lepiej zachowują się, niż budowane metodą tradycyjną. I tyle. A jeżeli chodzi o wentylację, okna, itd. - to bardzo ważne pytania. Szkoda, iż pani je lekceważy.




> Co do sadu to napisalam ze posrednio i rzeczywiscie chodzi tutaj o firme wykonawcza zwiazana z Praefa wiezami krwi.


Ale może nieco jaśniej? Co to znaczy "więzami krwi"? Bo znów posługuje się pani jakimiś półokreśleniami, które sugerują, że mamy jakąś sprawę w sądzie. Nie mamy! Proszę podać z kim pani się sądzi i o co... Bo jeżeli np. z naszym partnerem i np. opóźnienie w wykończeniu domu, to wybaczy pani, ale Praefa nic do tego nie ma. My produkujemy i montujemy ściany, a nie odpowiadamy za budowę "domu pod klucz".

----------


## zuzanos

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Praefa

Droga zuzanos,
a może tak wklej zdjęcia po zakończeniu montażu? Już po obróbce i zamontowaniu wszystkich ścian, a nie zaraz po transporcie (bo tak to wygląda). Czyli - konkretyzując - po zakończeniu stanu surowego otwartego. I daj zdjęcia wewnętrznej części - tam gdzie stosowałaś zacierkę. Bo to zupełnie zmieni obraz...

A po drugie,
kto montował te ściany? Ekipa z Praefy? Czy ktoś inny? To ważne pytanie...

----------


## zuzanos

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## zuzanos

To sa zdjecia po zmontowaniu wszystkich scian  . Na zdjeciu jest data. Sciany mialam montowane dokladnie 26.06.2007. Montowala wasza ekipa ale to co jest na scianach to nie jest ich wina ani wina transportu.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## tomek131

Ależ masakra.Nie zmniejszaj tak więcej widać.Toż tradycyjne ściany wyglądają lepiej wymurowane przez pijanych murarzy ,którzy wczoraj nauczyli się zawodu.A przecież piszę się o jakośći o ścianach co do milimetra,o braku kłopotów z murarzami ,certyfikatach ,gładkości ,równości, wszystko idealnie wymierzone,odlane,zrobione na tip -top pod kontrolą niemieckiego instytutu czy czegoś tam nieosiągalne w tradycyjnej technologii.Ale jaja
Powiem Ci ,że to, nie obraż się ale wygląda jakby ktoś budę jakąś byle jak posklejał ,tu wcisnął piankę,tam wsadził deske ,tu zalepił zaprawą.Ja bym chyba zęby powybijał,albo nie wiem co gorszego...
A po co praefo ma pokazywać zdjęcia po przyklejeniu na cały ten syf styropianu?Wezmę deski zgnite,przykryje styro rzuce tynk i kolor i co będzie ok??????Mam powiedzieć ,że przecież mam z zewnątrz ładny domek???Naprawdę się pogrążacie do reszty
I jeszcze pytanie,piszecie

"My twierdzimy - na co mamy obliczenia naukowe - że nasze ściany lepiej zachowują się, niż budowane metodą tradycyjną. I tyle."

Jakieś konkrety?Czyje obliczenia ,jakie , czego dotyczą?

----------


## zuzanos

Ja sie nie obrazam :wink:  ale bardzo dobrze to ująłeś! To pewnie juz teraz rozumiesz dlaczego codziennie rano nie moge juz ogladac tej debilki w lustrze :smile: 
No ale nic dom wykonczylam, ubytki zalepilam, przykrylam welna, zacierką i farbą a ze w niektorych miejscach wylazi rdza to nic, dobrze ze istnieja calkiem fajne naklejki na sciany!!!!

----------


## herakles

Zdajecie sobie sprawę, jak trzeba walnąć w płytę żeby odpadł taki kawał betonu, to jest chyba po dachowaniu towar.....

Mit `nem Zertifikaet!

----------


## katarzynap3

[QUOTE=zuzanos;4364610]To sa zdjecia po zmontowaniu wszystkich scian  . 
No chyba nie do końca, bo ciągle jest dźwig i nie widać pięterka, które gdzieś powyżej jest. Niestety z powodu wielkości zdjęć nie otworzyły mi się, więc poza jakimiś fragmentami z pianką montażową w środku, nic nie widać, a właśnie - skąd ta pianka?
Nie przypominam sobie, żeby chłopaki takie cóś dawali.  A możesz uściślić, gdzie Tobie na ścianach wychodzi rdza? masz jakieś druty na wierzchu?
No i pozdrawiam zuzanos  :smile:

----------


## zuzanos

Nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego mam pokazywac sciany juz po poprawieniu. Ja zaplacilam za sciany surowe i dyskusja na tym watku dotyczy scian surowych a nie wykonczonych. Dla porownania moge oczywiscie wkleic zdjecie sciany wykonczonej ktora niczym nie rozni sie od tej w technologii tradycyjnej czy szkiletu drewnianego. Wzieliscie ode mnie pieniadze za sciany i montaz stanu surowego i taki stan pokazuje. Czy ubytki sa od strony wew czy zew to nie ma znaczenia liczy sie fakt niechlujnego wykonania zlecenia. I chociaz raz prosze mi przyznac racje. Co do spraw poruszanych powyzej to nie odniosl sie pan do tony stali, scian dzialowo-nosnych, gwarancji 50-cio letniej. Co do welny do poradzili mi ja sami fachowcy z Praefy na etapie projektowym i wyceniania, niestety nie mam tego na pismie :smile: 
No i dalsze super sciany teraz juz zdjecia od wew. miesiac od zmontowania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## zuzanos

To zdjecie ktore wkleilam to zdjecie z poczatku montazu i chodzilo mi tylko o date i samochod Praefy. Na reszcie zdjec pokazuje te fragmenty scian ktore mialy najwieksze ubytki i to na pewno nie z winy transportu. Mam oczywiscie zdjecia calego domu po montazu ale przeciez tu nie chodzi o pokazanie samego domu tylko tego co tak bardzo Praefa reklamuje czyli scian a czy jest to cala sciana czy tylko jej fragment to przeciez nie zmienia to faktu ze za te bublowe metry rowniez zaplacilam. Rdza mi wychodzi bo mam wlasnie druty na wierzchu a pianka potrzebna byla aby wypelnic luki miedzy szczelinami w plycie.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Na tym zdjeciu, nie widac tego dobrze pekniecie spowodowane jest wypchnietym pretem


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ja tez pozdrawiam ale to nie koniec zdjec.

----------


## zuzanos

Tak mi sie spodobalo wklejanie zdjec ze nie moge sie oprzec i wklejam dalej.  Moze pobudze wiecej osob do dyskusji
Zdjecie polaczenia czterech scian na klatce schodowej


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Takich pekniec mialam cale mnostwo i zareczam ze lekka przecierka nie pomogla


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Pasujace klocki Lego, wszystko wyliczone co do milimetra


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Roznica w poziomie miedzy plytami stropu. Potzrebny byl natryskowy tynk zeby to wyrownac


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## zuzanos

A teraz specjalnie dla poprawienia wizerunku Praefy.
Sciana przed zacierka po zalozeniu instalacji


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Sciana po sutej zacierce


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
A to sciana po wykonczeniu


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Klatka schodowa przed


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Po


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## perm

Szok! Tego się przyznam nie spodziewałem. Miało być może i drogo ale dobrze, a tu...

----------


## herakles

Praefo przyznasz nam się ile kosztuje w muratorze usunięcie takiego wątku?

----------


## tomek131

Masakra totalna.Zuzanos współczuje.Pozabijałbym ,jak pragne zdrowia pozabijałbym chyba jakby mi ktoś takie coś odwalił na czymś w co wkładam pół miliona i ma mi wystarczyć do końca życia.

----------


## slawek9000

bez przesady, tak wyglądają prefabrykaty. Bywają oczywiście lepsze ale takie ubytki to nic niezwykłego, natomiast widać jaką wagę należy przykładać do marketingowych gadek, generalnie praefa to ściana jak ściana i nic więcej. Trochę niepokojące natomiast te ukośne zarysowania, takiego prefabrykatu nie powinno się wbudowywać bo ZTCW te elementy posiadają tylko zbrojenie skurczowe.  Generalnie nawet parkiet trudno jest dowieźć na budowę bez strat a co tym bardziej wielkie ciężkie prefabrykaty, natomiast warto sobie uzmysłowić że jest to klasyczna technologia wielkopłytowa do czego pan z preafa się nie przyznaje a co widać gołym okiem. Zresztą w niektórych blokach też- dla obniżenia kosztów- używano betonu z kruszywem keramzytowym.

----------


## tomek131

Czyli zwykły byle jaki syf za chorą kasę

----------


## tomek131

Zuzanos a powiedz czy ty masz płytę ,czy na tradycyjnym fundamencie stawiałaś te ściany ?Czy to był stan deweloperski robiony przez jedną firmę?Noi gdybym ja był na twoim miejscu to pierwszą rzeczą jaką bym zrobił to bym po prostu nie zapłacił za to spękane dziurawe badziewie i zażądał dostarczenia towaru obiecanej jakości

----------


## herakles

A spójrzmy na to z punktu widzenia klienta. Został okradziony z marzeń, na które pracował dużą część życia i prawdopodobnie jeszcze dużą część życia pracować będzie.

Czy tak się kończą wszystkie interesy z Praefą?

----------


## Bynio58

Jestem tu nowy ,planuje budowę domu w systemie prefabrykacji i jak zobaczyłem zdjęcia Zuzanos mam dość. Zamiast Praefy znalazłem coś takiego -ściany z betonu architektonicznego firmy Baumat -  http://www.baumat.com.pl/sciany-wstep.html , co możecie mi doradzić .Pilne.Z góry bardzo dziękuje.

----------


## Praefa

> Jestem tu nowy ,planuje budowę domu w systemie prefabrykacji i jak zobaczyłem zdjęcia Zuzanos mam dość.


Szkoda, że kilka zdjęć wpływa na Twoją opinię - oczywiście masz do tego pełne prawo. Co do sprawy "zuzanos" - wkrótce ją wyjaśnimy. Prosimy o jeszcze chwilkę cierpliwości - musimy sprawdzić wszystkie kwestie w tak poważnej sprawie.




> Zamiast Praefy znalazłem coś takiego -ściany z betonu architektonicznego firmy Baumat -  http://www.baumat.com.pl/sciany-wstep.html , co możecie mi doradzić .Pilne.Z góry bardzo dziękuje.


Po pierwsze,
jeżeli chcesz pytań o ściany betonowe, które nie mają nic wspólnego z Praefą, to polecamy założenie nowego wątku. Na pewno będzie to bardziej "widzialne" na Forum i więcej ludzi odpowie na Twoje pytanie.

Po drugie,
nie porównuj proszę ścian keramzytobetonowych z betonowymi. Bo to zupełnie inna bajka.

----------


## herakles

A ja polecam rozwinięcie w tym wątku tematu ścian z innych betonów. I jak się dowiesz ile to kosztuje to wklej tu info.

Aha czym się różni wasza ściana od betonowej? Moim zdaniem niczym.

----------


## tomek131

Bynio ,robisz stan deweloperski na plycie czy same sciany,bo same sciany to przeciez bezsens totalny za ta kase,nawet zakladajac ze te marketingowe bajki o jakosci sa prawda.A niestety jak widac powyzej sa wierutna bzdura.Paru murarzy zrobi same sciany bardzo szybko i masz pewne od wiekow sprawdzone rozwiazanie.To zostalo i te plyty typu legalett i te sciany ,jak widac wymyslone z jednego jedynego powodu czyli w krotkim czasie najnizszym kosztem zbudowac jak najwiecej i tym samym mozliwie szybko duzo zarobic.Innych powodow brak.Cala pozostalosc to maretingowe brednie.To dobre na noclegownie.przytulki itp ale nie na swoj dom.

----------


## Praefa

Droga zuzanos,
Drodzy Forumowicze,

tak, rzeczywiście zdjęcia mogą szokować i odpychać od naszej technologii. Potwierdzamy: to nasza budowa (z 2007 roku), nasza ekipa i nasze błędy (tak, tak: BŁĘDY). Na samym początku chcieliśmy przeprosić zuzanos za to wszystko, co przeszła podczas budowy swojego wymarzonego domu. W jakiejś części (odpowiadamy za ściany), to my "sprezentowaliśmy" jej taki los. Dlaczego? Co się stało?

Zuzanos to pewnie wszystko wie (ew. jeżeli coś cię zdziwi, to prosimy o wpis - wyjaśnimy), ale inni Forumowicze już nie. Podczas tej budowy nawarstwiło się wiele nieszczęść. Ich liczba przekroczyła dopuszczalną normę. Bijemy się w pierś: strop się uginał, bowiem popełniono błędy w obliczeniach, doszły również pomyłki projektowe, produkcyjne, transportowe. Sporo tego! Niestety... 

Staraliśmy się wszystko naprawić. Stropy wymagały tynkowania, więc zrobiliśmy to oczywiście na własny koszt, podobnie z innymi poprawkami. Zdjęcia przedstawiają dom w trakcie montażu. Po tym, jak zakończyliśmy montaż, poprawki i prace kosmetyczne - konstrukcja domu była prawidłowa. Tego zuzanos możesz być spokojna i to doskonale wiesz, bo z tego co sprawdziliśmy nie było z Twojej strony reklamacji na ściany (prawda?).

Jeszcze raz przepraszamy zuzanos, zapewniamy Forumowiczów, że mimo takich błędów nasze domy w zdecydowanej większości wyglądają dokładnie tak, jak zapewniamy na naszej stronie internetowej, czy tutaj na Forum Muratora (na dowód tego wkrótce opublikujemy specjalny wątek, który pokaże inne budowy - te przeprowadzone prawidłowo). Oczywiście popełniamy błędy i dom zuzanos jest tego dowodem, ale staramy się ciągle poprawiać nasze produkty.

----------


## perm

Dobre imię trudno uzyskać. Łatwo stracić. Przeprosiny niewiele zmienią. Zdarzyło sie raz, może zdarzyć się kolejny. Na kogo wypadnie, na tego bęc. To że drogo bardzo nie daje gwarancji że będzie dobrze. Nie wiem jak PRAEFA z tego wyjdzie. Obniżka ceny niewiele zmieni bo kto chciałby borykać się z podobnymi problemami na budowie.Współczuję Zuzanos, faktycznie też miałbym problem by spojrzeć na siebie w lustrze. 
Chciałem ściany gotowe z betonu, nie Praefy oczywiście bo nie wiem czemu miałbym dopłacać prawie drugie tyle ale zastanawiam się czy mnie coś podobnego nie spotka. Ściana przyjeżdża i już, krzywa czy prosta, spękana czy nie będą ja montować. Dopiero potem okaże się co z tego wyszło. Murarza na upartego mozna w połowie roboty wygonić jak partoli. Tu się nie da. PRAEFA chociaż zachowała się rzetelnie, poprawiła w miarę możliwości (na ile nie wiadomo) swój błąd. Z inną firmą może być różnie.

----------


## herakles

Czyli murator ma zaporową cenę na usunięcie tego wątku.....

Rozwijając ten wątek udowodniliśmy, że jesteście 2 razy drożsi od konkurencji jaką jest wielka płyta, 4 razy drożsi od systemu gospodarczego i 3 razy drożsi od budowania ekipą, a do tego robicie jeszcze takie badziewie, że strach się bać. 
Cóż, szczerze powiem, że zabieg marketingowy jakim jest wątek na forum okazał się nie tyle totalną klapą, co wielką katastrofą, ale dzięki niemu świat dowiedział się co to jest Praefa, jaka jakość jest jej w rzeczywistości, ja i kilku innych forumowiczów z radością się powyżywało na waszym idiotycznym marketingu, niestety są i ofiary, ujawniła się jedna, myślę, że jest ich więcej. Zuzanos to jeden z wielu przypadków nabicia klienta w butelkę przez Was, jak i przez waszych dystrybutorów. Mogę ją tylko wesprzeć na duchu i pocieszyć wbijając kolejne gwoździe do waszej trumny. Zuzanos mogła się nie zgodzić na taki badziew, Nie płacić, kazać rozebrać na wasz koszt, obciążyć was kosztami związanymi z niedotrzymaniem terminów w banku, jeśli takie były i kazać zapłacić nawiązkę i odszkodowanie. Nie zrobiła tego, szkoda.

W każdym razie z takim *BADZIEWIEM* mieliście czelność pokazać się na budowie u klienta, to myślę będzie przestrogą dla czytelników tego forum, żeby trzymać się od Praefy z daleka.

Co do murarza, można codziennie wieczorem na budowę pojechać i kazać rozebrać krzywą, czy źle zrobioną ścianę, a to jak ją zrobić dobrze można przeczytać na muratorze. Sam jestem zdania, że można to zrobić samemu, wtedy nawet jak spartolimy, będziemy dumni, żeśmy sami wybudowali(no chyba, że się zawali).

----------


## Praefa

> PRAEFA chociaż zachowała się rzetelnie, poprawiła w miarę możliwości (na ile nie wiadomo) swój błąd. Z inną firmą może być różnie.


Tak, wszystko zostało w miarę możliwości poprawione, więc budynek spełnia wszelkie założenia konstrukcyjne.

----------


## Praefa

> PRAEFA chociaż zachowała się rzetelnie, poprawiła w miarę możliwości (na ile nie wiadomo) swój błąd. Z inną firmą może być różnie.


Tak, wszystko zostało w miarę możliwości poprawione, więc budynek spełnia wszelkie założenie konstrukcyjne.

----------


## tomek131

Jak widać Praefa zorientowała się o kogo chodzi.Pewnie siła argumentów była po stronie tej poszkodowanej,tak wiec jedynym inteligentnym wyjściem z sytuacji tu na forum było posypanie głowy popiołem.
Ja mam pytania do Praefy
1.Czy przypadek zuzanos był jedynym w tym wcale przecież nie odległym okresie,ledwie 3lata do tyłu (bo ponoć nie jedynym)
2.Czy w przypadku inwestycji życia, za często oszczędności życia plus kredyt na długie lata ,w tak ważnym ,chyba jednym z najważniejszych momentów życia jak budowa domu nie mogliście posypać głowy popiołem 3lata temu, tylko zuzanos, jak pisze musiała się włóczyć po sądach?Taki syf jak na tych zdjęciach to powinniście na swój koszt rozebrać ,zmielić i wywalić do kosza a inwestorce dać zupełnie nowe elementy ,wycieczkę pod palme dla rodziny gratis w ramach przeprosin a wasz prezes powinien osobiście przyjechać z koszem kwiatów i jeszcze raz osobiście inwestorke przeprosić.Ale takie zachowania nawet nie mieszcza sie w horyzontach myslowych 90% cwaniaczkow chcacych latwo i szybko zarobic duza kase
3.Jak sie do tego wszystkiego ma, ta majaca gwarantowac abolutnie perfekcyjna jakosc i wykonania i samego materialu niemiecka kontrola ,nadzor ,certyfikaty i te wszystkie bajery ktorymi tak epatujecie na swoich stronach i w rozmowach z inwestorami

----------


## Praefa

> Ja mam pytania do Praefy
> 1.Czy przypadek zuzanos był jedynym w tym wcale przecież nie odległym okresie,ledwie 3lata do tyłu (bo ponoć nie jedynym)


Tomku, zadajesz pytanie, po czym w nawiasie odpowiadasz. Więc pozwól, że nie będziemy tego komentować.




> 2.Czy w przypadku inwestycji życia, za często oszczędności życia plus kredyt na długie lata ,w tak ważnym ,chyba jednym z najważniejszych momentów życia jak budowa domu nie mogliście posypać głowy popiołem 3lata temu, tylko zuzanos, jak pisze musiała się włóczyć po sądach?Taki syf jak na tych zdjęciach to powinniście na swój koszt rozebrać ,zmielić i wywalić do kosza a inwestorce dać zupełnie nowe elementy ,wycieczkę pod palme dla rodziny gratis w ramach przeprosin a wasz prezes powinien osobiście przyjechać z koszem kwiatów i jeszcze raz osobiście inwestorke przeprosić.Ale takie zachowania nawet nie mieszcza sie w horyzontach myslowych 90% cwaniaczkow chcacych latwo i szybko zarobic duza kase


Tomku mylisz dwie sprawy. Zuzanos nie ma z nami sprawy w sądzie. Sama to napisała. Nasz etap (SSO) został wykonany - z problemami - ale został. Mało tego! Nie mamy żadnego zgłoszenia ze strony zuzanos w sprawie jakiejkolwiek reklamacji. Dlatego sądzimy, że koszty, które ponieśliśmy i poprawki spowodowały, że klientka uznała, iż SSO został - powtarzamy: po poprawkach! - wykonany dobrze.




> 3.Jak sie do tego wszystkiego ma, ta majaca gwarantowac abolutnie perfekcyjna jakosc i wykonania i samego materialu niemiecka kontrola ,nadzor ,certyfikaty i te wszystkie bajery ktorymi tak epatujecie na swoich stronach i w rozmowach z inwestorami


Tomku, wypadki się zdarzają nawet najlepszym. Zrobiliśmy co tylko w naszej mocy, aby dom był bezpieczny i spełniał wszystkie założenia konstrukcyjne. Za to, że musiało się to odbyć po poprawkach (a nie od razu po transporcie ścian) przeprosiliśmy. Robimy co w naszej mocy, aby takie sytuacje już się nie zdarzały.

----------


## Bynio58

Tomek131 I herakles- Dostałem ofertę od firmy jak podałem wyżej -Projekt i wykonanie tej firmy -Domu 122,24 m2 pow.użytk. * parterowy  stan  surowy zamknięty na fundamencie monolitycznym* cena 202970 netto , ale przeraziła mnie cena transportu -ściany z betonu architektonicznego prefabrykowane trójwarstwowe składają się z 14 cm warstwy konstrukcyjnej, 15 cm warstwy ocieplenia wykonanej ze styropianu oraz 5cm warstwy elewacyjnej.
Chyba wybuduje metodą tradycyjna , a chodziło mi o czas budowy , niestety tyle kasy nie wydam.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## herakles

2-3 razy drożej...

----------


## tomek131

Co tu taka cisza?Nie ma się czym chwalić :smile:  ?

----------


## herakles

Przecież ich zabiliśmy na amen, miszcz od marketingu prawdopodobnie wyleciał z roboty, a prezes prawdopodobnie negocjuje z muratorem usunięcie tematu.....
.

----------


## tomek131

Może i tak być.

----------


## herakles

Myślę, że z punktu widzenia Praefy może być gorzej... np. kilku innych klientów nabitych w Praefę trafi na to forum i podzieli się z nami swoimi doświadczeniami o ile oczywiście tacy istnieją....

----------


## Praefa

> Myślę, że z punktu widzenia Praefy może być gorzej... np. kilku innych klientów nabitych w Praefę trafi na to forum i podzieli się z nami swoimi doświadczeniami o ile oczywiście tacy istnieją....


Spokojnie,
nie mamy zamiaru likwidować konta - czy tam wątku - bo nie mamy nic do ukrycia. Przydarzył się błąd - naprawiliśmy go i przeprosiliśmy inwestora. Niebawem pokażemy zdjęcia z wielu innych budów, aby udowodnić, że błędy zdarzają się wyjątkowo rzadko. Jak każdemu z nas...

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## tomek131

Ja bym tej masakry u zuzanos błędem nie nazwał.W/g mnie to coś znacznie więcej,ale to już zapewne każdy sam sobie oceni.W każdym razie w mojej ocenie to kompletny brak kontroli jakości i wszystkie te pisaniny o certyfikatach ,kontrolach można sobie w buty wsadzić widząc coś takiego i potraktować je jak bajki dla naiwnych dzieci

----------


## Praefa

> Ja bym tej masakry u zuzanos błędem nie nazwał.W/g mnie to coś znacznie więcej,ale to już zapewne każdy sam sobie oceni.W każdym razie w mojej ocenie to kompletny brak kontroli jakości i wszystkie te pisaniny o certyfikatach ,kontrolach można sobie w buty wsadzić widząc coś takiego i potraktować je jak bajki dla naiwnych dzieci


Pamiętaj Tomku, że ta "masakra" została w 100% poprawiona na nasz koszt. Inwestorka nie zgłosiła nam, że coś mamy jeszcze poprawiać.

----------


## M K

Pokazane przez *zuzanos* zdjęcia ścian i stropów są porażające.  Te elementy prefabrykowane na pewno nie są w II, czy nawet w III gatunku. 
Raczej jest to poza gatunek.
Stawiałem kiedyś garaż i na ściany działowe dałem płyty betonowe prefabrykowane. Też były uszkodzone i  w  tzw. poza gatunku, miały peknięcia ale wyglądały o 100 % lepiej jak te na zdjęciach *zuzanos*.

----------


## herakles

Nie przesadzasz, przecież to tylko drobny błąd.....

----------


## M K

Drobnym błędem to ja tego,  nie nazwałbym.

----------


## tomek131

Droga Praefo , a na czym polegała naprawa?Na zarzuceniu całego tego spękanego złomu z wystającymi drutami  zaprawą?

----------


## herakles

> Droga Praefo , a na czym polegała naprawa?Na zarzuceniu całego tego spękanego złomu z wystającymi drutami  zaprawą?


Dołączam się do pytania.

----------


## NOTO

Dzięki temu wątkowi udało się jednemu z inwestorów usunąć błedy popełnione przez wykonawcę. W ostatnim BD czytałem że są fachowcy co budują kawałek i się zwijają. NAstępna ekipa bierze pieniądze za rozebranie tego i postawienie od nowa ... i nici z taniości rozwiązania. O nerwach nie wspominając.
Tak więc to się zdarza. Ważne że jest kogo ścigać kto poddaje się "kontroli" również na forum.

Nasuwa mi się analogia do serwisu samochodowego - dlaczego niektórzy (a nawet sporo) korzystają z autoryzowanych serwisów mimoże że jest drogo ! I to nawet po gwarancji !

----------


## Dareckyy

Proszę o informację w jaki sposób posadawia się ściany Praefy na płycie fundamentowej? W jaki sposób się je łączy z płytą?

Chciałbym jeszcze się dowiedzieć ile trwa proces produkcji ścian i w jaki sposób jest usuwana wilgoć w trakcie produkcji, że ściany nie wymagają sezonowania? Czy zamoknięcie ścian podczas montażu ma jakiś negatywny wpływ na nie?

----------


## Praefa

> Proszę o informację w jaki sposób posadawia się ściany Praefy na płycie fundamentowej? W jaki sposób się je łączy z płytą?


Witamy,
prefabrykaty są ustawiane na warstwie zaprawy cementowej grubości 2-3 cm. Oczywiście po wykonaniu niwelacji eliminującej ewentualne nierówności płyty. 




> Chciałbym jeszcze się dowiedzieć ile trwa proces produkcji ścian i w jaki sposób jest usuwana wilgoć w trakcie produkcji, że ściany nie wymagają sezonowania? Czy zamoknięcie ścian podczas montażu ma jakiś negatywny wpływ na nie?


Cykl produkcyjny elementów trwa 24 godziny. Dlaczego tak krótko? Bo stoły montażowe (o długości 24m z blatem stalowym grubości 10mm) są podgrzewane. 

Jeżeli chodzi o zamoknięcie ścian podczas montażu czy transportu... Nie ma to żadnego wpływu na nie - prefabrykaty są magazynowane na zewnątrz i nie występuje problem zamoknięcia ich.

Oto strona z naszego katalogu, która dotyczy produkcji ścian...


A cały katalog - z opisem najważniejszych zagadnień - znajdziecie Drodzy Forumowicze pod poniższym linkiem:
http://www.praefa.com/files/praefa%20katalog.pdf

----------


## channach

Czy domy wznoszone przez Was trzeba dodatkowo docieplać ? (ściany zewnętrzne)

----------


## Praefa

> Czy domy wznoszone przez Was trzeba dodatkowo docieplać ? (ściany zewnętrzne)


Tak.

----------


## tomek131

Czy droga Praefa ma zamiar do końca bezceremonialnie ignorować pytanie moje i kilku innych forumowiczów w odniesieniu do zdjęć zamieszczonych przez Zuzanos obrazujących masakrę jakościową która została u niej zamontowana?
Ponowię pytania
-jak naprawiono strop (konkretnie)
-czy naprawa spękanych ścian praefy z dziurami i wystającymi zardzewiałymi drutami zbrojeniowymi polegała na zarzuceniu tego zaprawą?

----------


## herakles

> Czy droga Praefa ma zamiar do końca bezceremonialnie ignorować pytanie moje i kilku innych forumowiczów w odniesieniu do zdjęć zamieszczonych przez Zuzanos obrazujących masakrę jakościową która została u niej zamontowana?
> Ponowię pytania
> -jak naprawiono strop (konkretnie)
> -czy naprawa spękanych ścian praefy z dziurami i wystającymi zardzewiałymi drutami zbrojeniowymi polegała na zarzuceniu tego zaprawą?


To ja ci odpowiem, zaszpachlowali, żeby ładnie wyglądało i już. A to, że klientowi strop na łeb spadnie to już nie ich sprawa.

----------


## Praefa

Zachęcamy do zapoznania się z naszą nową, zimową promocją. Można zaoszczędzić kilka tysięcy złotych. Jak? Sprawdźcie.

http://www.praefa.com/index.php?aktualnosci,54

----------


## tomek131

Masakra,chyba nie ma na tym forum bardziej niepoważnej firmy

----------


## NOTO

Pokaż poważniejsze firmy prowadzące swoje wątki na tym FORUM. Chętnie poczytam i ... ciekaw jestem Twoich tam komentarzy  :smile:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Fakt faktem innej nie ma, ale drugi fakt drugim faktem, ze Praefa sama sobie dołki kopie.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

przyjeli zasade nieodpowiadania na nurtujace forumowiczow pytania, sami sobie tworza opinie  :smile: 
co inteligentniejsi czytajacy te forum wyrobia, albo juz wyrobili sobie zdanie  :wink:

----------


## mr.coccolino

> witamy,
> prefabrykaty są ustawiane na warstwie zaprawy cementowej grubości 2-3 cm. Oczywiście po wykonaniu niwelacji eliminującej ewentualne nierówności płyty. 
> 
> 
> 
> Cykl produkcyjny elementów trwa 24 godziny. Dlaczego tak krótko? Bo stoły montażowe (o długości 24m z blatem stalowym grubości 10mm) są podgrzewane. 
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o zamoknięcie ścian podczas montażu czy transportu... Nie ma to żadnego wpływu na nie - prefabrykaty są magazynowane na zewnątrz i nie występuje problem zamoknięcia ich.
> 
> ...


promocja !     3% ze 100000 zł  -  3000 zł , nie dziękuję.  A w zamian co ?????

----------


## olecki

> Czy droga Praefa ma zamiar do końca bezceremonialnie ignorować pytanie moje i kilku innych forumowiczów w odniesieniu do zdjęć zamieszczonych przez Zuzanos obrazujących masakrę jakościową która została u niej zamontowana?
> Ponowię pytania
> -jak naprawiono strop (konkretnie)
> -czy naprawa spękanych ścian praefy z dziurami i wystającymi zardzewiałymi drutami zbrojeniowymi polegała na zarzuceniu tego zaprawą?


pewnie że nie odpowiedzą, bo nie ma na to jasnej odpowiedzi. Zapaćkali coś i tyle. Dom puki co stoi...
zamiast zaproponować nowe ściany, zaczeli to montować. Wstyd ... coś takiego zdarza się tylko w Polsce. Można popełnić błąd, nawet konsrukcyjny, ale później trzeb asie przyznac i ponieść koszty nowych ścian a nie montować coś tak koszmarnego.

Niech to będzie przestroga przed tym systemem

----------


## Praefa

> Zapaćkali coś i tyle. Dom puki co stoi...


Dom spełnia wszelkie warunki techniczne i posiada 50-letnią gwarancję.




> zamiast zaproponować nowe ściany, zaczeli to montować. Wstyd ... coś takiego zdarza się tylko w Polsce. Można popełnić błąd, nawet konsrukcyjny, ale później trzeb asie przyznac i ponieść koszty nowych ścian a nie montować coś tak koszmarnego.


Gdybyś Drogi Forumowiczu dokładnie czytał historię Zuzanos (co sama przyznała), to wiedziałbyś, że nie było potrzeby wymiany ścian. Poprawki podczas prac montażowych spowodowały, że dom spełnia wszelkie wymogi techniczne, które obowiązują w naszym kraju. Do błędów się przyznaliśmy - o tym też już było. A klientka - po montażu - nie zgłosiła żadnych (podkreślamy: żadnych!) uwag.

----------


## perm

To niezły patent na bezkarne robienie błędów budowlanych i fuszerek. Dogadujesz się z kierownikiem budowy, robi zmianę w projekcie i wszystko. Nie zareklamujesz tego co z projektem zgodne. Myśleć, partacze wszelkiej maści, myśleć! Koniec z odpowiedzialnością!

----------


## tomek131

Target jest jeden-naiwni, niezbyt majętni mieszkańcy miast o zerowej wiedzy budowlanej ,którym można wcisnąć za grubą kasę mały domek (że niby szybko,że niby jakość,że niby dobre materiały,że niby gwarancja i tym podobne banialuki w stylu "ciepły dom na lata" czy jak to tam było) argumentując ,że to alternatywa dla mieszkania.Stąd to jakiś promil promila normalnych budów.W ostatnim miesięczniku "Ładny Dom" który czytałem, jest napisane ,że takie prafabrykowane domy z uwagi na bardzo małą popularność trudniej sprzedać i uzyskuje się za nie niższe ceny.Dawno wyraziłem takie zdanie na tym i innych wątkach to zostałem przez wielu dziwnych orędowników nazwany trollem.
Czyli płaci się dużo więcej ,by w razie takiej potrzeby i np konieczności sprzedaży dostać dużo mniej.Jak pisałem ,rozwiązanie dla wyjątkowych naiwniaków.99% ludzi ma odrobinę oleju więc buduje jak wszyscy,zawsze znajdzie się 1% naiwnych którym można sprzedać byle co za duża kasę.Paru dostanie upust napisze ,jak to super i kręci się dalej i następni się znajdują.Proste i można by już skonczyć z tymi dyrdymałami

----------


## herakles

A najśmieszniejszy jest ten argument, że zyskujesz parę metrów kwadratowych bo ściany wąskie.....

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, 
Nie wiem z jakiego powodu uważacie, że technologia jest droga? Budując tradycyjnie możecie za stan surowy zapłacić tyle samo, albo i więcej wszystko zależy, czy ekipa na którą traficie będzie rzetelna, czy nie. Mnie nie było stać na mieszkanie przy budowie i pilnowanie od rana do nocy pracowników. A ekipa z Legalettu i Praefy nigdy w ręku nie miała nawet piwa, czego nie można powiedzieć o pozostałych "wykończeniowcach", o panach od kostki brukowej nie wspomnę, bo powiedziałam w końcu, że sobie nie życzę picia w pracy, a efekt jest taki, że niby prosty wzór tak spaprali, że szlag mnie trafia. Pisaniem Tomku, że jestem naiwna bo dałam się wykorzystać nic nie wniesiesz do wątku, bo jeśli ktoś umie liczyć to i tak będzie wiedział co mu wyjdzie taniej... A poprawienie po Praefie to nie problem, poprawianie po pijanych murarzach to dopiero wyczyn - zwłaszcza jak masz to zrobić za swoje pieniądze. (Wiem co mówię - widziałam dom szwagra murowany przez wujka - schody do tej pory czekają na wyrównanie, każdy jest innej wysokości i wielkości, nie mówiąc o spapranej więźbie. Czy połaci dachowej - która wyszła inaczej niż w projekcie, bo murarze podnieśli standardowo o 2 pustaki wyżej ściany i wszystkie proporcje trafiło - do kogo wtedy pójdziesz, żeby ci zapłacił za poprawki? Wujek? 
Z drugiej strony piszesz, że jest to byle co za dużą kasę - na jakiej podstawie tak sądzisz? Gdybyś przedstawił wiarygodne badania, że keramzyt użyty do produkcji ścian pochodzi z dziwnego źródła, że beton nie spełnia norm - a tu mój drogi wszystko jest certyfikowane i ma gwarancje - za to się płaci. 
Popatrz bardziej praktycznie, możesz jeść tanie badziewie z marketu - kurczaki x razy rozmrażane w smaku przypominające trawę, pangę karmioną bliżej nieokreślonym syfem, bo to takie tanie. A możesz jeść żywność z certyfikowanych gospodarstw ekologicznych - czy to oznacza, że jesteś idiotą? bo można to samo mieć taniej?
 A właśnie chodzi o to, że PRAWIE - robi WIELKĄ różnicę i to nigdy nie będzie to samo. Niezależnie od tego jak bardzo będziesz krzyczał, wił się i pluł na innych inwestorów.
Po to mamy demokrację, żeby każdy mógł wybrać coś dla siebie, a inni mogą to akceptować lub nie, ale kultura wymaga, żeby szanować się nawzajem, a nie pluć w sposób politycznie wskazany. Pozdrawiam wszystkich domatorów, Ale nam się cudnie na zewnątrz zrobiło  :smile: Może nie dla wszystkich - jak zwykle, ale widoki zaokienne to mamy marzenie.  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Zuzanos jest zaprzeczeniem wszystkiego co napisałaś.Przy tym wujek twego szwagra to zapewne niezły fachowiec.2500zł z metr stanu deweloperskiego z uwzględnieniem zastosowanych materiałów to min 500zł droźej na metrze niż tradycyjna technologia.Do tego ,na rynku wtórnym dom wart sporo mniej i trudności z ewentualną odsprzedażą.Certyfikowane gospodarstwa ekologiczne?Jednak jesteś chyba naiwna.Sorry.To zresztą temat na za długą dyskusję i nie do tego wątku.Najkrócej - chcesz mieć ekologicznie - wyprodukuj sobie sama

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

wujka szwagra to moze nie mieszac do tego,tylko zalozyc mu osobny watek  :wink: 
od tego sa fora budowlane,zeby wyciagac fatalne niedociagniecia firm,obalac pewne teorie i przecierac mydlo z oczu inwestorow.....a to wszystko sluzy temu,zeby podniesc jakosc uslug wszystkich wykonawcow,ktorzy widzac jak latwo jest obnazyc ich niemoc beda sie lepiej pilnowac........

----------


## tomek131

Tym bardziej ,że Kasia pali kominkiem jak sama pisze,bo ten rewelacyjny Legalett nie kosztuje 250zł na miesiąc jak pisali.Pisałaś Kasiu ,że 2tys KWh na miesiąc z ciepłą wodą,ale tylko 5godzin Legalett ,reszta kominek..Co byłoby gdybyś nie paliła kominkiem?Po co płacić taką kasę za system przy którym żeby nie zbankrutować trzeba mieć kotłownię w salonie i używać jej z konieczności nie przyjemności

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

tez wlasnie teraz przeczytalam dziennik katarzyny i ze smiechu malo nie umarlam....




> panowie projektanci nie dogadali się ze sobą,więźba nie uwzględniła ścianek szczytowych.... Główne wiązary szły prosto. Ale zanim dotarł transport  projektant od praefy z projektantem od wiązarów uzgodnił, że zwalają ścianki szczytowe. Cwaniaki, ale okazało się, że przyjemny w obróbce keramzyt jest pięknie zazbrojony i nie póści. poza tym jedna ścianka waży bagatelka tonę, majster od montażu zbuntował się, a ja go postraszyłam, że jak coś rozwalą to ktoś za to odpowie, w końcu w betonie mamy całe ogrzewanie zalane. Po długich negocjacjach stwierdzili (ci od wiązarów) żebyśmy wzięli dźwig, żeby je ściągnąć. Ale panowie na budowie obalili ten pomysł, bo wysżło im, że tydzień by u nas siedzieli przy samych ściankach , w koncu *ja w płaczem zadzwoniłam do pana dyrektora z praefy i pytam, dlaczego pozwolono na rozwalanie ścian, przecież to może naruszyć całą konstrukcję - te sie zdziwił, i zasugerował zmianę konstrukcji wieźby dachowej.*


ciekawe jak to sie ma do slow tejze samej katarzyny




> Mnie nie było stać na mieszkanie przy budowie i pilnowanie od rana do nocy pracowników.

----------


## perm

> tez wlasnie teraz przeczytalam dziennik katarzyny i ze smiechu malo nie umarlam....
> 
> 
> 
> ciekawe jak to sie ma do slow tejze samej katarzyny


 Wszystko mozna kupić. Krótką czy też wybiórczą pamięć chyba najtaniej..

----------


## Praefa

> W ostatnim miesięczniku "Ładny Dom" który czytałem, jest napisane ,że takie prafabrykowane domy z uwagi na bardzo małą popularność trudniej sprzedać i uzyskuje się za nie niższe ceny.


Tomku,
powtarzasz znów jakieś opinie, które nie mają jakiegokolwiek odzwierciedlenia w rzeczywistości. Czy możesz podać konkretny przykład - pan X z miasta Y - który dowodzi tej tezy? 

Pytamy dlatego, że nie spotkaliśmy się jeszcze z opinią, że domy Praefa są tańsze na rynku wtórnym, niż te budowane metodą tradycyjną. Zwłaszcza, że kupując Praefę masz 50-letnią gwarancję (przypuśćmy, iż kupujesz 10-letni budynek, więc 40-letnią), a kupując dom wybudowany tradycyjnie masz... No właśnie, co masz?

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## tomek131

A wy macie Pana X z miasta Y ,który znalazł chętnych na swój dom równie szybko i w tej samej (o wyższej nie wspominam) cenie co dom tradycyjny.Trzeba by próbować, obok siebie, na identycznych działkach , sprzedać dwa identyczne domy,jeden murowany drugi z Praefy.Mówimy o czymś ,co jest bardzo mocno prawdopodobne , o pewnej tendencji i sposobie myślenia raczej ,niż o sytuacji ,że ktoś sprzedaje dwa identyczne domy jeden murowany a drugi z Praefy i można powiedzieć ,że ten z Praefy był tańszy lub nie.Każdy idiota wie ,że w Polsce jedynie co murowane ma rację bytu i cenę i tyle.O waszym systemie wie parę procent inwestorów ,raczej w większych aglomeracjach.Pozostałe ponad 90 procent ewentualnych nabywców takiego ,versus murowanego domu, nie będzie wiedziało co to Praefa .Pomyślą ,że to płyty jak bloki i uciekną.Osobiście nie znam nikogo spośród znajomych, kto znałby wasz system , a jak o nim opowiadam patrzą dziwnie i mówią ,że płyty to były 40lat temu i oni by już do tej technologii wracać nie chcieli ,a już na pewno nie w przypadku własnego domu.I co im zrobisz?Ja występowałem w roli chwalącego i zachęcającego do waszego systemu dodam,gdybym powiedział wszystko co o nim wiem i sądze to dyskusji by przecież w ogóle nie było.A pytanie komu ty to sprzedasz jakby co występuje zawsze.Oczywiście ,możecie napisać ,że dziwnych mam znajomych ,ale każdy użytkownik forum spotyka się z tym samym więc sami ocenią czy moi znajomi są dziwni.

----------


## herakles

Budując metodą tradycyjną i robiąc to porządnie mamy dom na co najmniej 200 - 300 lat jak nie 500 albo i 1000, a Wy szanowna Praefo dajecie gwarancję na marne 50....
Ktoś nie wierzy ile takie chałupy mogą stać niech pojedzie do Pragi, a to przecież 100 letnia technologia. Rzymianie też technologicznie byli gorsi(wapno popiół piasek i woda), a koloseum stoi, że o Egipcjanach i Majach nie wspomnę, ale to w końcu kupa kamienia.

Poza tym co mi po gwarancji, jak mi sufit na łeb spadnie to mi żadna gwarancja nie pomoże...

Kolejny argument przeciw, więcej by mnie kosztował proces(biegli etc) aby wyegzekwować tę gwarancję niż ona warta, a lejąc strop za 300zł biorę laboratorium i dowody na sprawę dostaję w teczuszce.
Jest tu kilka wątków na tym forum o takich sprawach sądowych, polecam ich lekturę, gwarancja to śmieć i tak trzeba wszystkiego dopilnować, jak się komuś nie chce pilnować budowy to niech lepiej nie buduje, a i tak nie ustrzeże się błędów, ale własne błędy mniej bolą....

HEJ!

[edit] w zasadzie to każdy niech se wydaje swoje pieniądze na co chce...

----------


## Praefa

Drogi Tomku,
pytaliśmy Cię, bo myśleliśmy, że opierasz się na faktach, a nie domysłach. My wiemy jedno: domy na rynku wtórnym z tak długą gwarancją na ściany się nie zdarzają. I to jest duży plus na rzecz naszej technologii. Naszym zdaniem nie ma więc przesłanek, aby sprzedawać budynki Praefa taniej.

Ale oczywiście najlepiej byłoby, gdyby jakiś agent nieruchomości przeprowadził badania statystyczne. Wtedy mielibyśmy jakiś szerszy obraz.

----------


## Praefa

> gwarancja to śmieć i tak trzeba wszystkiego dopilnować, jak się komuś nie chce pilnować budowy to niech lepiej nie buduje, a i tak nie ustrzeże się błędów, ale własne błędy mniej bolą....


Z takim podejściem do życia lepiej nie kupować samochodów, telewizorów, komputerów, pralek, itd. Nasza gwarancja nie jest tylko na papierze. Opisywaliśmy już kiedyś sytuację z Niemiec sprzed kilkudziesięciu lat, gdzie - na podstawie gwarancji - dokonywaliśmy wielu uciążliwych napraw, a wiele budynków rozbieraliśmy i budowaliśmy od nowa. My nie uciekamy od odpowiedzialności.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

pralka czy telewizor to jest jednak cos innego...
po trzeciej bodajze naprawie masz prawo do wymiany sprzetu na nowy....
wymiana domu na nowy?wyprowadzka,ponowna wykonczeniowka.......wielomiesieczna masakra....nie da sie porownac na jednej skali klopotow z majatkiem ruchomym....
inwestor niestety musi pilnowac wykonawcow zawsze i wszedzie,niezaleznie czy to brat szwagra,czy renomowana firma.....

----------


## Praefa

> i to warto podkreślić, i zapisać dla potomnych bo kilka postów wcześniej padł argument że praefa to drogo bo za jakość się płaci, a z tych słów wyżej wynika że praefa to dokładnie to samo co pan _Henio z brygadą_, jak osobiście nie dopilnujesz to za parę latek będziesz domek od nowa stawiał, albo zamówisz *wiele* uciążliwych poprawek


Drogi Forumowiczu,
od tej feralnej wpadki wykrytej przez niemiecką Praefę (była związana z wadliwą partią keramzytu) mamy tak wyśrubowane kontrole jakości (o czym również już było), że więcej taka sytuacja się nie powtórzy. Uczymy się na błędach, jednocześnie biorąc pełną odpowiedzialność za to wszystko co budujemy.

----------


## Praefa

> pralka czy telewizor to jest jednak cos innego...
> po trzeciej bodajze naprawie masz prawo do wymiany sprzetu na nowy....


Oczywiście, to był tylko przykład mający na celu pokazać, że nie można śmiać się z gwarancji. To bardzo ważna część zakupu. Jakiegolwiek...




> wymiana domu na nowy?wyprowadzka,ponowna wykonczeniowka.......wielomiesieczna masakra....nie da sie porownac na jednej skali klopotow z majatkiem ruchomym....


Owszem, to masakra. Ale jeszcze większą masakrą jest wyprowadzka z sypiącego się domu nie mając gwarancji. Czyż nie?




> inwestor niestety musi pilnowac wykonawcow zawsze i wszedzie,niezaleznie czy to brat szwagra,czy renomowana firma.....


Popieramy w 100%.

----------


## tomek131

Wiecie co to jest gwarancja dla ludzi?Tradycyjne budownictwo stojące po 500lat.Także pogadamy za jakieś 450lat.......
A co do waszych wyśrubowanych norm jakości to widać je doskonale na przykładzie zdjęć zamieszczonych przez Zuzanos.
Nawiasem mówiąc ,nie odpowiedzieliście nadal na pytanie ,jak naprawiono u Zuzanos ściany,czy zachlapano wystające zardzewiałe druty zaprawą i pęknięcia ,uszczerbienia i inne ubytki,czy też zastosowano jakąś inną metodę?

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

Panie i Panowie dajcie już spokój temu człowiekowi, wypowiadającemu się w  liczbie mnogiej. Nic już z niego nie wyciśniecie. Nie kopcie leżącego ...

----------


## herakles

> Panie i Panowie dajcie już spokój temu człowiekowi, wypowiadającemu się w  liczbie mnogiej. Nic już z niego nie wyciśniecie. Nie kopcie leżącego ...


Ależ on cały czas wstaje i dalej swoje, a my go na deski, a on znowu wstaje......

Co do jakości i wyśrubowanych norm, zdajecie sobie sprawę ile w polskim systemie prawnym kosztuje udowodnienie w zbudowanym już domu, że jest zbudowany niezgodnie z normą?

----------


## NOTO

chyba ktoś leczy kompleksy w internecie i próbuje się wyżyć ...bo w realu mu się nie udaje.

Miałem kiedyś dom prefabrykowany (kanadyjczyk - ściany łacząne na budowie). Dom kupiłem od pierwszego właściciela.
Po kilku latach musiałem go sprzedać (przenosiny do innego miasta). Dałem do biura zgłoszenie dokumenty itp.
Znaleźli sie chceni. Jedziemy na podpisanie aktu - rozmowa telefoniczna w trakcie której pojawił się informacja o prefabrykacji i kanadyjczyku. Klient zdziwiony, biuro nic mu powiedziała. Poprosił o odwoąłnie aktu. OK. Nie chcę mu wciskać czegoś na siłę.
Po tygodniu telefon - kupują. Są po rozmowie z kilku znajomymi z branży budowlanej. Cena domu nie była niska

II sprawa. Dom z prętami ze ściany. Jak to naprawili.     Tak sobie patrzę na domy z wielkiej płyty co były budowane na 30 lat.  Mimo powodzi we wrocławiu stoją dalej i ani myślą się rozwalać. Myślę, że te ściany zrobione dokładniej wytrzymają jeszcze więcej. Tak więc nie dramatyzujmy bo uczepiliście się jednego przypadku i próbuje osiągnąć satysfakcję z wirtualnej "wygranej".

----------


## herakles

Ależ oczywiście masz rację, w realu wyżywać się na ludziach nie jest najlepiej, bo ciągniesz za sobą niechęć itd itp, ogólnie negatywne emocje itd itp, a w internecie bez żadnych większych stresów jeździsz sobie po takiej Praefie ile chcesz.

Swoją drogą Twój przypadek opisuje jak NAIWNI są ludzie..... Tak se stoi domek to kupuję, nic nie sprawdzi co, e tam kupuję w końcu ładnie zapakowane........

A tak w ogóle obejrzałeś ten przypadek? MASAKRA!!!
Opisujesz Wrocław, a z tego co tam widziałem na zdjęciach z powodzi to tam były bloki z RAMY H o to do wielkiej płyty daaaleko. 
Wielka płyta przetrwa wybuch atomowy, płyta nie.
O tym się nie mówi, ale płyta czasem PUŚCI, znam taki przypadek...
W płycie słychać jak sąsiad puszcza bąki, w ramie H musiałoby się chyba 50 sąsiadów na raz i też ledwo byś usłyszał.

Praefo, jak tam akustyczność waszych ścian?

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

az trudno uwierzyc,ze klient nawet nie zainteresowal sie z czego i jak zbudowany jest dom  :eek:

----------


## NOTO

Wydawało mu się że z ceramiki - bo tak wyglądał z zewnątrz tzn. tynk zewnętrzny, kawałek klinkieru.

Co do wielkiej płyty we wrocławiu to mogę sie wypowiadać bo w takiej mieszkałem. Jak byłem mały to nawet to widziałem. Nie wiem co to rama H. Ale dla mnie te domy to były budowane z płyt wykonywanych w fabryce razm z oknami, potem stawiane żurawiami.

Takie dodatkowe pytanie = czy wszystko co kupujecie używacie to sprawdzacie.  Dyuskutujecie z lekarzem leczenie,  z bankiem że oprocentowanie kredytu za duże ? Udaje się Wam ? We wszystkim jesteście tak dobrzy i krytyczni ?    
Niektóry znają się np. na leczeniu i chcą aby większa firma wybudowała im dom - bo z gwarancją.

Dom koleżanki z forum z tym,i wadami postoi moim zdaniem spokojnie 50-100 lat. Po prostu technologia jest przerysowana bo takie są wymogi i mimo tych błedów nic złego nie będzie się działo ze ścianami. Ale dla Was to jest pozywka. Ewentualny nowy właściciel tego domu moim zdaniem niczego nie zauważy.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Takie dodatkowe pytanie = czy wszystko co kupujecie używacie to sprawdzacie.  Dyuskutujecie z lekarzem leczenie,  z bankiem że oprocentowanie kredytu za duże ?


ja osobiscie tak,sprawdzam
szczegolnie jezeli jest to kupno domu i to na rynku wtornym,to duze ryzyko
potem mamy tu takich nieszczesnikow z postami typu"ratunku,kupilem dom,okazalo sie,ze nie ma fundamentow"....
jezeli sie na czyms nie znam,biore po prostu do ogladania fachowca....
jezeli chodzi o leczenie,to zawsze czytam dokladnie ulotke,sprawdzam dostepne informacje w internecie i w razie watpliwosci konsultuje sie z innym lekarzem....chyba,ze chodzi o katar.....
kredytu nie mam,ale kazdy,kogo znam i zaciagal kredyt,negocjowal oprocentowanie...
mysle,ze postepuje tak wiekszosc,bo to lezy w interesie kazdego,a kupno domu czy nawet samochodu bez podstawowej wiedzy(czy swojej czy fachowca),to zwykla bezmyslnosc....

----------


## perm

> ...Dom koleżanki z forum z tym,i wadami postoi moim zdaniem spokojnie 50-100 lat. *Po prostu technologia jest przerysowana bo takie są wymogi* i mimo tych błedów nic złego nie będzie się działo ze ścianami. Ale dla Was to jest pozywka. Ewentualny nowy właściciel tego domu moim zdaniem niczego nie zauważy.


Nie do końca. Jest wymóg by ściana zewnętrzna miała nie mniej niz zdaje się 15 cm (czy coś koło tego) ale mamy w końcu XXI w. Po to są komputery by takie elementy jak prefabrykowane ściany optymalizować. Bez tego taka firma jak PRAEFA jak i każda inna produkująca na większą skalę podobne splajtowałaby szybko. Interesuję sie podobnymi ścianami bo chciałbym miec takie w swoim domu i widziałem w firmie od prefabrykatów jak wygląda projektowanie tego. W skrócie mówiąc program oblicza wszystko ale tak by ściana spełniała wymagania z minimalnym niezbędnym zapasem. Tego nie było za komuny. Dochodzi jeszcze kwestia materiału ktory w przypadku PRAEFY nie jest tylko betonem ale również keramzytem którego wytrzymałość jest jednak mniejsza. Inne są pewnie też inne cechy takiego keramzytobetonu. Kruchość na przykład. Dlatego pytanie o sposób naprawy tego co już w komputerze było policzone i jak się domyślamy już nie istnieje a by nikt nie miał pretensji został zmieniony projekt nie jest bezsasadne. Jeszcze większe wątpliwości rodzi postawa firmy która zamiast krótko opisać jak sobie z tym problemem poradziła wymiguje się od odpowiedzi jak może. Tym bardziej że firma tutaj prezentuje się jako ideał.

----------


## NOTO

> ja osobiscie tak,sprawdzam
> szczegolnie jezeli jest to kupno domu i to na rynku wtornym,to duze ryzyko
> potem mamy tu takich nieszczesnikow z postami typu"ratunku,kupilem dom,okazalo sie,ze nie ma fundamentow"....
> jezeli sie na czyms nie znam,biore po prostu do ogladania fachowca....
> jezeli chodzi o leczenie,to zawsze czytam dokladnie ulotke,sprawdzam dostepne informacje w internecie i w razie watpliwosci konsultuje sie z innym lekarzem....chyba,ze chodzi o katar.....
> kredytu nie mam,ale kazdy,kogo znam i zaciagal kredyt,negocjowal oprocentowanie...
> mysle,ze postepuje tak wiekszosc,bo to lezy w interesie kazdego,a kupno domu czy nawet samochodu bez podstawowej wiedzy(czy swojej czy fachowca),to zwykla bezmyslnosc....


To teraz konkret.
Kupowałeś kiedyś dom na rynku wtórnym czy tylko tak sobie opowiadasz ?
Podważałeś kiedyś leczenie jednego lekarza opinią drugiego ?  Miałeś później zaufanie do lekarza p[rowadzącego którego leczenie podwazyłeś ?

A może tylko teoretyzujesz ? Łatwo jest doradzać - gorzej realizować. 

Oprocentowanie w banku - znasz sprawę klientów w mbanku (żeby nie było nie brałem tam kredytu) i innych banków - gdzie też negocjkowano oproventowanie. Wiesz ile Łupią na spreadzie tych co negocjowali i im się udało zejść (bo bank to przewidział). 

To po prostu niemożliwe abyś znał się na wszystkim. Chociaż pewnie się mylę bo ja nie znam się na wszystki a więc może i na tym.

 :smile:

----------


## NOTO

> Nie do końca. Jest wymóg by ściana zewnętrzna miała nie mniej niz zdaje się 15 cm (czy coś koło tego) ale mamy w końcu XXI w. Po to są komputery by takie elementy jak prefabrykowane ściany optymalizować. Bez tego taka firma jak PRAEFA jak i każda inna produkująca na większą skalę podobne splajtowałaby szybko. Interesuję sie podobnymi ścianami bo chciałbym miec takie w swoim domu i widziałem w firmie od prefabrykatów jak wygląda projektowanie tego. W skrócie mówiąc program oblicza wszystko ale tak by ściana spełniała wymagania z minimalnym niezbędnym zapasem. Tego nie było za komuny. Dochodzi jeszcze kwestia materiału ktory w przypadku PRAEFY nie jest tylko betonem ale również keramzytem którego wytrzymałość jest jednak mniejsza. Inne są pewnie też inne cechy takiego keramzytobetonu. Kruchość na przykład. Dlatego pytanie o sposób naprawy tego co już w komputerze było policzone i jak się domyślamy już nie istnieje a by nikt nie miał pretensji został zmieniony projekt nie jest bezsasadne. Jeszcze większe wątpliwości rodzi postawa firmy która zamiast krótko opisać jak sobie z tym problemem poradziła wymiguje się od odpowiedzi jak może. Tym bardziej że firma tutaj prezentuje się jako ideał.


Myśle, że przewymiarowanie jest na poziomie conajmniej z 300%. 
Czemu nie doradzacie Zuzanos aby wzięła "fachowca" + prawnika, który udowodni że to szmelc. Czemu oczekujecie że firma sama sobie będzie robić beee...
Trzeba to skonsultować z innym "lekarzem" z budownictwa  :smile:    Ciekawe co powie.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## perm

> Myśle, że przewymiarowanie jest na poziomie conajmniej z 300%. 
> Czemu nie doradzacie Zuzanos aby wzięła "fachowca" + prawnika, który udowodni że to szmelc. Czemu oczekujecie że firma sama sobie będzie robić beee...
> Trzeba to skonsultować z innym "lekarzem" z budownictwa  Ciekawe co powie.


Firma robi sama sobie beee nie podając jak to naprawiła. Pamiętaj że tu na forum sa juz dwa założone przez PRAEFĘ wątki o tym jakie to ich domy sa wspaniałe. Gdyby nie dociekliwi forumowicze nie wiedzielibyśmy że po pierwsze są bardzo drogie, po drugie wcale nie jest to szybkie budowanie, po trzecie że ściana z keramzytobetonu wymaga docieplenia podobnie jak każda inna w technologii murowej, po czwarte wreszcie i najważniejsze ta wysoka cena nie gwarantuje jakości i bezproblemowego budowania. Na plus PRAEFIE trzeba przyznać załatwianie reklamacji w sposób satysfakcjonujący klienta co jak już pisałem zbyt często sie firmom budowlanym nie zdarza. To plus ale czy rzeczywiście? Nie wiemy bo sposób naprawy wydaje się prymitywny bardzo i zupełnie do tej technologii nie pasujący. Niestety PRAEFA nie rozwiewa wątpliwości a raczej budzi podejrzenia o wykonaniu naprawy gwarancyjnej po najmniejszych kosztach co przekreśla ten jedyny plus czyli szybką i skuteczną reakcję na reklamację.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## NOTO

> Zuzanos zaakceptowala ten stan(bylo o tym wczesniej)i juz nie bierze udzialu w dyskusji
> nie wiemy dlaczego,byc moze uzyskala odpowiedni zwrot poniesionych kosztow
> celem tej dyskusji nie jest udowodnienie,ze  ta firma jest oszustem czy partaczem,tylko celem jest poznanie dokladnie tej technologii i jej oplacalnosci


Własnie tak rozumiałem ten wątek. Takie napastliwe atakowanie firmy jest dla mnie niezrozumiałe. Ktoś kto poszukuje informacji i trafi na ten wątek to znajdzie sporo jadu... zdecydowanie mniej informacji o technologii.   
Tego nie rozumiem.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## tomek131

Jak sobie jeszcze raz na spokojnie pooglądałem zdjęcia Zuzanos ze strony 11 i 12 tego wątku to normalnie coś niesamowitego.Dobrze ,że takie coś nie trafiło na mnie bo miałbym pewną sprawę karną o pobicie paru delikwentów za taki stan rzeczy odpowiedzialnych.I nie bardzo bym się takiej sprawy karnej obawiał  ,bo gdybym sędziemu na rozprawie pokazał te zdjęcia ,to wobec mnie sprawę by umorzyli i mnie uniewinnili a wobec Praefy chyba wszczeli by sprawę z urzędu

----------


## mr.coccolino

Tomku 131, takich przypadków jak zuzanos praefie przytrafiło się napewno więcej. Tylko nie wszyscy wiedzą o tym forum. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## NOTO

> Jak sobie jeszcze raz na spokojnie pooglądałem zdjęcia Zuzanos ze strony 11 i 12 tego wątku to normalnie coś niesamowitego.Dobrze ,że takie coś nie trafiło na mnie bo miałbym pewną sprawę karną o pobicie paru delikwentów za taki stan rzeczy odpowiedzialnych.I nie bardzo bym się takiej sprawy karnej obawiał  ,bo gdybym sędziemu na rozprawie pokazał te zdjęcia ,to wobec mnie sprawę by umorzyli i mnie uniewinnili a wobec Praefy chyba wszczeli by sprawę z urzędu


Demagogia. Poszedłbyś siedzieć albo conajmniej w zawieszeniu  :smile:

----------


## NOTO

Pamiętacie temat jak pustaki wienerberga rozsypywały się. Nie wiem czy rzeczywiście to prawda ... ale wtedy i najlepsza ekipa nic nie pomoże. Tak więc w kazdej technologii jest to możliwe.  W wątku jest załozenie "nie wprost" że inne technologie są bezbłedne.

----------


## tomek131

W wątku to jest założenie ,że Ta technologia (czyli Praefa) jest bezbłedna.Dopóki zdjęć nie wkleiła Zuzanos ,tak tu wciskali.Jeszcze raz piszę - target to naiwniacy z większych miast bez kasy i bez najmniejszego pojecia o budowaniu ,którym za chorą kasę wciska się "dom w cenie mieszkania" "ciepły dom na lata " itp

----------


## NOTO

Pokaż mi firmę, która mówiąc o swoim produkcie mówi że czasami zdarzy im się coś spierdo....
Człowieku gdzie Ty  żyjesz ?  Czego się czepiasz tak naprawdę.
Jaki procent poprawnych by Cię zadowolił ?Oczywiście takich przypadków jest sporo ... ale jeśli kilkatysięcy jest prawidłowych to co ? Gdzie jest granica prawidłowości technologii.

Kidyś we Wrocku była sprawa Mercedesa z salonu, który 21 razy był w serwisie - nie wymieniali bo nimi trzymał normy. A Peugeot ma napisane że 1l oleju na 2000 km spalania jest OK !

----------


## tomek131

Bronisz firmy ,która na chyba dziesięć pytań od różnych forumowiczów o sposób naprawy usterek  zareagowała calkowitym olaniem tychże forumowiczów.To zwykłe chamstwo.To raz
Bronisz firmy ,która stosuje kretyński marketing dla naiwnych w postaci "nasze ściany są ciepłe" tudzież "cieply dom na lata" ,a ich ściany (to nawet nie ściany ,tylko prefabrykowane elementy konstrukcyjne) są tak ciepłe jak styropian na nich.Ponadto ten kretyński marketing to wciskanie wszystkim ,że ich jakość jest niedostępna dla tradycyjnego budownictwa,nie ma użerania się z murarzami ,ktorzy krzywo lub zle coś wymurowali.To jeden z fundamentów tego idiotycznego marketingu.Jak zostało wykazane ,sami potrafią spartolić bardziej niż cała brygada pijanych i do tego przyćpanych murarzy. O to chodzi a nie o to ,że nie ma idealnych i bezbłednych firm ani technologii i dziwię się ,że tego nie rozumiesz lub nie chcesz zrozumieć
Powiem jeszcze coś .Chcemy sprzedać z jakichś powodów taki dom za kilka lat, idę o duży zakład ,że rozmowa będzie następująca
-dzień dobry ja w sprawie sprzedaży domu
-dzień dobry ,czym mogę slużyć
-z czego jest budowany ten dom 
-proszę Pana/Pani z takich elementów prefabrykowanych z keramzytobetonu 
-ale coś bliżej co to za elementy
-no...takie plyty gotowe z kermazytobetonu składane na budowie a wcześniej wykonane pod konkretny projekt w fabryce
-płyty gotowe powiada Pan hm.........to ja dziękuję do widzenia
Ponieważ system ten występuje często z Legalett na prąd ,mogło by paść jeszcze jedno pytanie
-a czym ogrzewany jest ten dom
-prądem
-aha płyty i ogrzewany prądem.Dziękuję bardzo, do widzenia
Osoba dzwoniąca w sprawie ogłoszenia woła do żony - Ty jakiś wariat chce sprzedać dom z jakiś płyt betonowych grzany prądem ,drożej niż inne domy.
-no cóż kochanie wariatów nie brakuje ,wyrzuć numer i dzwońmy dalej

----------


## NOTO

Sorry ale nie uważam się za kretyna (bo sugerujesz że uległem ich namowom). To co tutaj robią popieram, bo wielu pytań do nich bym nie zadał bo bym na nie nie wpadł, a dzięki tej posleczności ich zakres się rozszerzył.
W kazdej budowie nalezy miec kierownika i to on powinien przypilnować solidności wykonania. Firma oczywiście też, ale wiadomo - wszędzie pracują ludzie. 
Co do sprzedazy domu to akurat ja za dom w tej technologii zapłaciłbym chętnie troszeczkę więcej niż za normalny murowany. Dlaczego ? Ano dlatego że gdybym skierował kupującego na ich strony to zobaczyłby że nie jest to tania technologia. I że ma gwarancję na 50 lat. Murarze jej nie dają.

Chciałem wybudować dom w tej technologii bo bałem się długiego budowania. Teraz wiem, że dobre skoordynowanie robót  pozwoli to zrobić w murowanym  a będzie taniej (dom bedzie duży). Żeby było "śmiesznie" to obecnie mieszkam w domu z keramzytu  :smile:   ... ale z murowanego keramzytu w postaci pustaków (ściana 1W).  Jak odpadł tynk w jednym miejscu to wiał wiatr ze ściany ... (szczeliny pionowe pomiędzy pustakami). A uwierz mi że ekipa murarzy wybudowała już sporo takich domów.

Co do grzania prądem ... to zorientowałem się że chyba żyjesz stereotypami.  Kto twierdzi że grzanie prądem jest drogie ? Sorry ale Ci co nie wiedza o czym piszą.  Wszystko rozbija się o zapotrzebowanie cieplne budynku. W niektórych - tych dobrze zrobionych niedługo będzie to wymogiem albo jedyną sesnowną możliwością .... np. w domach pasywnych.

A teraz wersja jak powinna wyglądać taka rozmowa ...

Powiem jeszcze coś .Chcemy sprzedać z jakichś powodów taki dom za kilka lat, idę o duży zakład ,że rozmowa będzie następująca
-dzień dobry ja w sprawie sprzedaży domu
-dzień dobry ,czym mogę slużyć
-z czego jest budowany ten dom 
-proszę Pana/Pani z keramzytu ocieplonego styropianem. 
-ale coś bliżej co to za elementy
-ściany przygotowywane były w fabryce i gotowe przywiezione na plac budowy. W 2 dni złożyli dom. Dzięki temu ściany nie stały i mokły na dworze. 
-płyty gotowe powiada Pan hm.........nic o tym nie wiem. To tak jak te bloki z PRL ?
- podobnie, tylko inny materiał jest wykorzystany i dokładniej wszystko jest robione. Tamte budynki mimo że miały stać tylko 30 lat to stoją już 60 lat. Tutaj ma Pan 50 lat gwarancji a zapene postoja ze 3 dłużej.  Prosze porozmawiać o technologii ze znajomymi architektami, budowlańcami.
Ponieważ system ten występuje często z Legalett na prąd ,mogło by paść jeszcze jedno pytanie
-a czym ogrzewany jest ten dom
-prądem
-aha płyty i ogrzewany prądem. A ile kosztuje jego ogrzanie ? Może Pan udostępnić faktury ?
- Oczywiście. Widzę, że nie ulega Pan emocjom tylko racjonalnie podchodzi do tematu. Chętnie przekaże Panu wszelkie informacje i pokaże zdjęcia z budowy. Nie mam nic do ukrycia  :smile: 
Osoba dzwoniąca w sprawie ogłoszenia woła do żony - Ty jakiś facet chce sprzedać dom z jakiś płyt betonowych grzany prądem ,drożej niż inne domy. Ale ma gwarancje i certyfikaty
-no cóż musimy się temu przyjrzeć. Jeśli rzeczywiście jest solidnie zbudowany to może warto zapłącić za te dodatkowe papiery. Wiesz jak to jest. Mieli mniej szans na spartolenie niż ekipa Zdzisia. Pamiętasz jak to było u naszych znajomych co im murowany dom cału czas pękał. 
- Dobrze weźmiemy eksperta na wizytę i się zastanowimy.... 


Wszystko zalezy kto kupuje ... niektórzy chca aby dom był z czerwonych cegieł mimo że potem chlapią to tynkiem  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Być może ,jedna na 100 dzwoniących osób zachowałaby się w sposób opisany przez Ciebie
Co do gwarancji ,w przypadku tradycyjnego budownictwa jest to kilkaset lat dziesiątek milionów stojących budynków.Możemy na ten temat pogadać za powiedzmy 300lat
Argument o spartolonych ścianach przez Zdiśka odpada z powodów wykazanych min na tym wątku (w tym systemie również zdarzają się spartolenia)
Dom tradycyjny w prosty sposób można podnieść ,domurować ,zmienić w zależności od potrzeb kupującego.W tym systemie jest to trudniejsze,a pewnych porównaniach być może nawet niemożliwe, w porównaniu do elastyczności w tym zakresie budynków murowanych
Dom murowany zawsze będzie miał najwyższą cenę i wszyscy dobrze o tym wiemy,dodatkowo zawsze najprościej będzie go sprzedać,ponadto jego wykonanie jest tańsze
Stąd jedyny target jak pisałem - niezbyt majętni,nie mający najmniejszego pojęcia o budowaniu ,naiwni ,łapiący się na marketing typu ciepłe ściany,jak to będzie szybko i bezproblemowo,dobrze jakościowo ,nic nie trzeba wiedzieć ,niczym się interesować ,przyjadą i zrobią a my kafelki i mebelki ,mieszkańcy większych aglomeracji budujący mały domek "w cenie mieszkania" jak mówią reklamy.
Co nie zmienia faktu że i tak wolałbym to od szkieletora.Tylko ma to masę wad,może zostać spartolone i kosztuje masę kasy ,kasy która potem jest warta w naszych realiach mniej ,mimo ,że wydano jej na budowę więcej.Ja to kupuję ale w połączeniu z Legalett za cenę pomniejszoną o minimum 30%.Wtedy odzwierciedla to realną wartość ,a robiąc taką inwestycję należy się nad realną wartością naprawdę bardzo głeboko i wnikliwe zastanowić ,zamiast zapłacić krocie za coś co nie posiada żadnych  zalet użytkowych w stosunku do technologii tradycyjnej i w naszych realiach przy ewentualnej odsprzedaży ,może być warte jedynie mniej

----------


## herakles

NOTO mam do Ciebie prośbę. Obejrzyj proszę jeszcze raz zdjęcia zuzanos i przeczytaj jej wpisy(długie nie są) zanim jeszcze raz wypowiesz się pozytywnie o tej firmie.

----------


## NOTO

Nie zmienię swojego zdania nawet jak ten budynek się zawali  :smile: 

Otóż Wy uparliście się pogrzebać tą firmę. Ja chcę pokazać (i chyba tak robię) że w każdej technologii można coś spierd....   Próbujecie na siłę udowodnić że murowane to najlepsze. Z czego wynika taka Wasza zajadłość ?
Zaproście znajomych murarzy aby uruchomili swój wątek tutaj - może znajdą się osoby którym spierdo.... dom  :smile: 

Albo podajcie gdzie pracujecie ... na pewno znajdziemy jakieś haki na tą firmę. To tylko życie.
Herakles: Tutaj prawdopodobieństwo jest mniejsze. I nie przekonujcie mnie że każdy we wsi potrafi murować ! Ja to wiem  :smile:  Ale nie chciałbym w takim murowańcu mieszkać (sam mając 10 lat u dziadków budowałem im dom  :smile:  w ściany wrzucaliśmy wszystko co było pod ręką. Ale jest murowany.

Ja myślę, że relacje ilościowe trzeba odwrócić. Kilka procent osób(np. Wy ) jest bardziej niż świadomych tego o co chodzi w budowlance. Reszta korzysta z tego co daje rynek i najczęściej szukają prostych rozwiazań. I jak widzą że trzeba tyle się nauczyć i skoordynować tyle działań to wybierają takie kompleksowe rozwiązania.

Gwarancje - mi chodzi o te na pismie. Tu podobno dają 50 lat. JAk dla mnie wystarczy.

Co do ceny domu to i tak największy wpływ ma lokalizacja i otoczenie a wiele osób nawet nie pyta z czego jest zbudowany.   A ... ile osób statystycznie jak o domu PRAEFA powiesz że murowany to będzie to sprawdzać ?  15% ?


"Stąd jedyny target jak pisałem - niezbyt majętni,nie mający najmniejszego pojęcia o budowaniu ,naiwni ,łapiący się na marketing typu ciepłe ściany,jak to będzie szybko i bezproblemowo,dobrze jakościowo ,nic nie trzeba wiedzieć ,niczym się interesować ,przyjadą i zrobią a my kafelki i mebelki ,mieszkańcy większych aglomeracji budujący mały domek "w cenie mieszkania" jak mówią reklamy."
Tak piszą najczescie ludzie z kompleksami, którzy zazdroszczą innym że mają szmal na to aby zaryzykować i kupić BMW mimo że najlepszy jest Mercedes i to używany  :smile:  
Używasz słownictwa, które ma zmanipulować czytających poprzez wciskanie im takich kitów. Napisz konkretne argumenty. Inteligenta osoba sama wyciągnie wnioski - a zakładam, ze dla nich ten wątek. Nie inteligentna nie zrozumie i marketingu i Ciebie.

Dalej liczę, że będzie więcej merytorycznej dyskusji niż emocjonalnej.

----------


## tomek131

Ty w koło to samo.Gwarancja na murowane to to ,że stoją po kilkaset lat.Co ci z gwarancji jak za np 20lat firmy nie będzie?Wiesz jakim kapitałem dysponuje firma i jaka jest jej forma organizacyjno-prawna ,że uważasz iż ta gwarancja to pewnik?
Manipulacja?Moja?Czysta manipulacja to marketing Praefy

----------


## NOTO

Jakim kapitałem dysponuje i jaka to forma prawna to myślę, że PRAEFA odpowie.

Na pewno nie jest to firma krzak ...
"PRAEFA® jest duńskim koncernem zajmującym się produkcją i montażem domów prefabrykowanych z elementów keramzytowych. Przedsiębiorstwo powstało w 1973 roku i działa dziś na terenie Danii, Niemiec i Polski zatrudniając ponad 200 osób.

Specjalizujemy się w budownictwie jednorodzinnym i wielorodzinnym; zakład w Danii produkuje także budynki dla przemysłu i rolnictwa. Wieloletnia działalność na różnych rynkach uczyniła z nas doświadczonego i godnego zaufania partnera dla naszych klientów. Do naszej palety usług należą opracowania techniczne, produkcja, dostawa i montaż zaawansowanych stanów surowych (głównie elementów ściennych i stropowych, belek, podciągów, słupów  oraz klatek schodowych). Nasze grupy montażowe dbają o terminowe postawienie indywidualnie zaprojektowanych obiektów.

Od 1994 roku funkcjonuje polski oddział z fabryką w Międzyrzeczu a od 2005 niemiecka fabryka w Neubrandenburgu."

Daje to większą gwarancję stabilności niż 4-ro osobowa brygada murarzy często pracująca bez faktury.
=================
Odnośnie manipulacji to zobacz jak często w swoich wypowiedziach używasz obraźliwych słó w stosunku do firmi i osób które z nią podjęły współpracę. 

To co robi PRAEFA na Forum to bardzo dobry kierunek. Chce dyskutować i wyjasniać. Po przeczytaniu tego wątku uwierz mi że nawet najlepszy MURARZ nie będzie chciał się tu wypowiadać bo wie że znajdzie się ktos podobny do Ciebie co wyciągnie na światło dzienne jego niedociągnięcia ... mimo że będzie ich mało. To smutne.
Ja chciałbym aby firmy pojawiały się tu często i mogły liczyć na konstruktywną krytykę która pozwoli im inaczej spojrzeć na swoje błedy a nam odbiorcom pozwoli lepiej ich poznać i świadomie wybrać na podstawie argumentów a nie emocjonalnych rozgrywek.

----------


## herakles

Litości, to niech wreszcie wyjaśni jak naprawiła błędy zuzanos. Nic nie wyjaśnia tylko udaje że wyjaśnia, a dokładniej wyjaśnia wygodne dla siebie fakty...

----------


## jajmar

> To co robi PRAEFA na Forum to bardzo dobry kierunek. Chce dyskutować i wyjasniać. Po przeczytaniu tego wątku uwierz mi że nawet najlepszy MURARZ nie będzie chciał się tu wypowiadać bo wie że znajdzie się ktos podobny do Ciebie co wyciągnie na światło dzienne jego niedociągnięcia ... mimo że będzie ich mało. To smutne.
> Ja chciałbym aby firmy pojawiały się tu często i mogły liczyć na konstruktywną krytykę która pozwoli im inaczej spojrzeć na swoje błedy a nam odbiorcom pozwoli lepiej ich poznać i świadomie wybrać na podstawie argumentów a nie emocjonalnych rozgrywek.


Przeczytaj moje pytania do firmy i jej odpowiedzi na nie i zastanow się czy faktycznie to jest rzeczowa dyskusja. Nic nie mam do nich, zadałem pytania bo z opisu wynikała jakaś bzdura/ciekawostka, nie otrzymałem sensownej odpowiedzi, sami zaczeli sie pogrążać. To że sie tu pojawili to pewnie że jest dobre, ale brokuje w ich odpowiedziach informacji strikte technicznych. 




> Daje to większą gwarancję stabilności niż 4-ro osobowa brygada murarzy często pracująca bez faktury.


Tego nie jestem akurat taki pewny. Trzeba pamiętać że budynek - sama konstrkcja budynku to zdaje sie ze przynajmniej 3 wykonawców kto inny fundament, kto inny ściany i kto inny dach. Już widze jak się spieraja kto zawinił że w kilbu pękła ściana i odpadły 4 płytki. Birąc pod uwagę ze wykona nam dom te 3 firmy wina spadnie na hydraulika lub gościa od płytek bo nie będą mieli tak mocnych prawników i co z gwarancją ?

----------


## NOTO

Od gwarancji to trzeba brać fachowca, który ustali kto tak naprawdę zawinił. Z tego co PREFA przekazuje to czesto ściany ich systemu wykorzystywane są przez deweloprów stawiających dom do stanu deweloperskiego. Oni juz będą w stanie udowodnić coś PRAEFA - w końcu robią to na co dzień.

Co do stawianych pytań - to nie pamiętam jakie były.  .... może i rzecywiście nabrali wody w usta ... 
Jeśli nie odpowiadają na pytania (PRAEFA - co z tymi pytaniami ?) to rzeczywiście kanał. 
JEśli jednak będziemy gnębić takie firmy na Forum .. to stworzymy kółko wzajemnej adoracji wokół murowańca a nie FORUM dyskusyjne  :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> JEśli jednak będziemy gnębić takie firmy na Forum .. to stworzymy kółko wzajemnej adoracji wokół murowańca a nie FORUM dyskusyjne


 no ale z kim tu dyskutowac,jak firma konsekwentnie nie odpowiada na pytania zainteresowanych?
to juz niestety swiadczy bardzo zle o firmie,ktora zaklada watki typu"odpowiemy na wszystkie pytania",a potem nabiera wody w usta....

z czystej ciekawosci zapytam(chociaz wiem ha ha,ze nikt mi pewnie nie odpowie),jak na te technologie patrzy bank?
wczoraj rozmawialam ze znajomym,ktory chcial zaciagnac kredyt na budowe domu w technologii szkieletowej i co sie okazuje?banki twierdza,ze wartosc odtworzeniowa (czy jakos tak) takiego domu jest duzo nizsza i w zwiazku z tym nie moze dostac tyle kredytu ile by chcial i ile by mogl dostac na dom budowany w technologii murowanej....
byl przekonany do "szkieletora",a teraz zaczyna pekac....
a jak jest z domami z elementow keramzytowych?

----------


## tomek131

Tak samo.Domy prefabrykowane zawsze będą miały niższą wartość odtworzeniową (czyli taką po jakiej bank musiałby sprzedać chałupę ,gdyby kredytobiorca przestał regulować swe zobowiązania).I to jeden z nonsensów o którym piszę tu, jak jeszcze nie było tego wątku a jedynie wątek o Legalett w którym i o ścianach z Praefy się rozmawiało ,jako że często występowały razem ze sobą.Otóż ten nonsens to zapłacenie fury pieniędzy za coś ,co po wybudowaniu jest .....mniej warte niż zdecydowanie tańszy podczas budowy dom murowany.Do tego nie jest lepsze , i ma sporo ograniczeń w stosunku do technologii murowanej.Jedyna zaleta ,że trochę szybciej przy mniejszym (choć niekoniecznie)zaangażowaniu inwestora ,choć tak naprawdę wymurowanie ściany to chyba najprostsza akurat rzecz na budowie ,albo jedna z prostszych.Poza tym ani jednej przewagi na murowanymi ,do tego jak pisałem sporo ograniczeń.Oczywiście pomijam marketingowy bełkot w stylu nasze ściany są cieple,odporne na wilgoć , dokładnie wykonane i tym podobne bzdury.O tym już było i każdy z odrobiną oleju w głowie wyciągnął wnioski
Dlatego jak już piałem, ja to być może kupuję w połaczeniu z Legalett, ale cena musi być minimum 30% niższa od obecnej.Minimum 30%

----------


## NOTO

tomek131 - pokaż mi tą tańsza ofertę na dom z keramzytobetonu. Być może kupię bo nie sądzę aby był problem z usyskaniem na niego kredytu.
Co do ubezpieczeń to kiedyś mieszkałem w szkieletorze i niektóre firmy rzeczywiście chciały wyższą stawkę (bo niby się łatwiej pali), ale żadna nie wspominała, że ubezpieczy taniej bo cena odtworzenia spada ...  :smile: 

Jak kupowałem kolejny dom to liczyłem że spodoba mi się jakiś szkieletor i będę miał Wasze argumenty do kupienia taniej. Ale spodobał mi się murowany tzn. spodobał mi się dom ale obojętne jest dla mnie z czego jest zbudowany. MA być ciepły i z równymi ścianami. Zakladam że z PRAEFA też taki jest..... 

Proszę podajcie co to za Bank ma takie wątpliwości ... bo ubezpieczycieli rozumiem, zawsze kogo można naciągnąć na większą stawkę jeśli jest nie kumaty ...

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Proszę podajcie co to za Bank ma takie wątpliwości ... bo ubezpieczycieli rozumiem, zawsze kogo można naciągnąć na większą stawkę jeśli jest nie kumaty ...


banki,nie bank,dlatego nabral watpliwosci...
nie pytalam ktore(pewnie gdyby byla mowa o liczbie pojedynczej takie pytanie by padlo),zreszta bardzo krotko rozmawialismy,nie omieszkam nastepnym razem sie dopytac....
mysle,ze jeszcze ktos tu cos skrobnie,bo temat mnie zaciekawil....
sama po tej rozmowie popatrzylam na strony firm budujacych szkieletory i niezle to wszystko wyglada....no i jak szybko!

----------


## kalumet

> .Do tego nie jest lepsze , i ma sporo ograniczeń w stosunku do technologii murowanej.Jedyna zaleta ,że trochę szybciej przy mniejszym (choć niekoniecznie)zaangażowaniu inwestora ,choć tak naprawdę wymurowanie ściany to chyba najprostsza akurat rzecz na budowie ,albo jedna z prostszych.Poza tym ani jednej przewagi na murowanymi ,do tego jak pisałem sporo ograniczeń.


jakie ograniczenia mają te ściany ( przeczytałem cały wątek ) ale za dużo tego aby to znaleźć
zaletą est to że w ścianach są kanały na elektrykę
nie trzeba kuć itp

----------


## kalumet

> .z czystej ciekawosci zapytam(chociaz wiem ha ha,ze nikt mi pewnie nie odpowie),jak na te technologie patrzy bank?
> wczoraj rozmawialam ze znajomym,ktory chcial zaciagnac kredyt na budowe domu w technologii szkieletowej i co sie okazuje?banki twierdza,ze wartosc odtworzeniowa (czy jakos tak) takiego domu jest duzo nizsza i w zwiazku z tym nie moze dostac tyle kredytu ile by chcial i ile by mogl dostac na dom budowany w technologii murowanej....
> byl przekonany do "szkieletora",a teraz zaczyna pekac....
> a jak jest z domami z elementow keramzytowych?


w PKO BP brałem kredyt na działkę
w przyszłym roku bierzemy na dom
była rozmowa o tej techn i w banku nie mają żadnych zastrzeżeń 
zobaczymy gdy będę się starał o ten kredyt

----------


## herakles

> zaletą est to że w ścianach są kanały na elektrykę
> nie trzeba kuć itp


Poczytaj troszkę o budowaniu, zanim dasz się naciągnąć jakiemuś handlarzynie na marketingowy bełkot. 
Poczytaj co to są ławy fundamentowe, co to jest legalet itd itp. Jak już fundamenty będziesz miał w jednym palcu poczytaj o ścianach, stropach kominach, a potem o dachach. Potem jak już będziesz mniej więcej wiedział jak zrobić stan surowy, poczytaj o oknach, jak się je obsadza, wiesz jak przyjdą idioci z poziomicą z marketu, która po pokazuje poziom na stole w zależności od położenia poziomicy i zaczną Ci montować okna nie tam gdzie trzeba, to od razu ich pogonisz, a nie będziesz potem marzł. A więc okna, potem INSTALACJE, jak dla mnie najciekawszy temat. W miedzy czasie powpada ci trochę ciekawych tematów o małej architekturze, kobitki lubią się tym zajmować.

Wierz mi kanały na elektrykę to chyba najmniejszy z możliwych problemów.

----------


## kalumet

ojciec pracował z elektr
znaczy się wykonywał brudna robotę
nieraz widziałem jaki to mały problem
zwłaszcza na suficie
on bedzie mi robił elektr
legalletu nie robię
poziomicę mam dobrą więc tu nie ma dyskusji, że im wychodzi poziom
a moja jest do dupy
więźby sam nie będę robił
ale resztę już sobie sam zrobię
jako takie pojęcie mam
ale nie takie aby samemu brać się za wybudowanie całego domu

jakie ograniczenia mają ściany z praefy
tego nadal nie wiem

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> w PKO BP brałem kredyt na działkę
> w przyszłym roku bierzemy na dom
> była rozmowa o tej techn i w banku nie mają żadnych zastrzeżeń 
> zobaczymy gdy będę się starał o ten kredyt


na wysokosc przyznanego kredytu maja wplyw rozne rzeczy i dopiero po zlozeniu wniosku,jezeli nie otrzymasz oczekiwanej kwoty,bank wyjasni dlaczego...
jezeli bedziesz mogl,podziel sie wiedza w tym temacie,bo jest to jednak rzecz istotna przemawiajaca za lub przeciw ...

----------


## kalumet

w abakonie jest człowiek, który zajmuje się kredytami
w razie gdybyśmy sobie nie poradzili
to on nam ma załatwić 
także zawsze jest wyjście awaryjne

----------


## tomek131

Ograniczenia to przeróbki ,rozbudowa,nadbudowa.Praefa kręci w tym względzie ,a jest to znacznym ograniczeniem w stosunku do domu murowanego

----------


## kalumet

ja biorę z poddaszem użytkowym
WZ również mnie nie puszczą aby zrobić nadbudowę
więc mi to nie przeszkadza
co do rozbudowy to nie wiem
ale na chłopski rozum powinno się dać
przeróbki
ja zrezygnowałem z jednej ściany
aby sobie kiedyś według potrzeby zrobić
poza tym jak często przerabiasz wnętrze 

jeżeli to są dla Ciebie tak poważne wady
to powinieneś zbudować kanadyjczyka
tam podobno bez problemów możesz go rozbudować
i robić przeróbki bez żadnych stresów
tylko z nadbudową może być problem

----------


## NOTO

> Poczytaj troszkę o budowaniu, zanim dasz się naciągnąć jakiemuś handlarzynie na marketingowy bełkot. 
> Poczytaj co to są ławy fundamentowe, co to jest legalet itd itp. Jak już fundamenty będziesz miał w jednym palcu poczytaj o ścianach, stropach kominach, a potem o dachach. Potem jak już będziesz mniej więcej wiedział jak zrobić stan surowy, poczytaj o oknach, jak się je obsadza, wiesz jak przyjdą idioci z poziomicą z marketu, która po pokazuje poziom na stole w zależności od położenia poziomicy i zaczną Ci montować okna nie tam gdzie trzeba, to od razu ich pogonisz, a nie będziesz potem marzł. A więc okna, potem INSTALACJE, jak dla mnie najciekawszy temat. W miedzy czasie powpada ci trochę ciekawych tematów o małej architekturze, kobitki lubią się tym zajmować.
> 
> Wierz mi kanały na elektrykę to chyba najmniejszy z możliwych problemów.


 Jak kupowałeś samochód to też najpierw skończyłeś prawie politechnikę ?
Człowieku ... tak nie mozna  :smile: 

A mięso ... kupujesz Krakusa ? Pamiętasz że to oni mieli sprawę z Constarem ?  I jak tu zawierzyć takiej firmie ?

----------


## NOTO

> w abakonie jest człowiek, który zajmuje się kredytami
> w razie gdybyśmy sobie nie poradzili
> to on nam ma załatwić 
> także zawsze jest wyjście awaryjne


Czyli na razie jesteś zdecydowany na PRAEFA.  Wykorzystaj ten wątek. Dopisz sobie może coś do umowy. Wytarguj cenę, Powiedz o FORUM ... będą się starać.
Zyskasz na tym Ty ... i przy okazji firma  :smile: 

Koledzy nie narzekajmy na Firmę tylko pomóżmy koledze tak poprowadzić budowę aby wyeliminować "problemy" tej technologii.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> pomóżmy koledze tak poprowadzić budowę aby wyeliminować "problemy" tej technologii.


zrozum,ze jest to niemozliwe...
nikt na forum w razie zaniepokojenia inwestora nie bedzie mogl odpowiedziec obiektywnie na pytanie co jest nie do przyjecia,co jest do poprawy(i jak to bezpiecznie poprawic),co jest norma,a co nia nie jest....
na forum jest mnostwo lebskich chlopakow,ktorzy mogliby obiektywnie rozebrac te technologie na czynniki pierwsze,o ile firma chcialaby rozmawiac...w innym wypadku inwestor musi sobie radzic sam,bo wyzej wymienieni nie beda tracic czasu na szukanie informacji poza forum,bo po prostu im sie nie chce....

----------


## NOTO

Odpowiedź w stylu .... nie wiem co będzie źle , ale będzie źle bo tak uważam. Ale argumentów nie podam.

Co ma  być źle ?
Wystajace pręty metalowe ze ścian ? Nie powinno ich być ? To właśnie jest podpowiedź do inwestora. Dodatkowo można poprosić go o zdjęcia z budowy. Proszę !
Połamane końcówki płyt - niech poprosi na piśmie o informację jakie są dopuszczalne odstępstwa, czym je należy uzupełnić.

Mamy możliwość prześledzenia budowy od A do Z. Pomóżmy a nie zniechęcajmy .... bo trafi na partaczy na murarzy i dołaczy do grona przeciwników "murowanych".

A propo murowanych. Na świętach pojawił się wątek murowanego domu sąsiada. Budowała firma renomowana na tamtejszym rynku. Okazało się że w trakcie budowy obaliła się jedna z murowanych ścian zewnętrznych (sama !). Inwestor tego nie widział. I dobrze. Dom stoi już gotowy od 2 lat. Ale czy poprawiona ściana została zrobiona dobrze ? Oczywiście jest to odosobniony przypadek i nie zdarza się często a wręcz b.rzadko (tak myślę).

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

troszke o cos innego mi chodzi
budujesz dom,zalozmy,ze cos Cie niepokoi i wrzucasz foty z budowy na forum(tak jak juz tradycyjnie forumowicze tu robia)
wrzucasz foty i liczysz na to,ze ktos Ci kompetentnie podpowie czy masz odmowic platnosci w ogole i zazadac rozbiorki i wykonania zlecenia od nowa,czy mozna to poprawic w stanie obecnym i jak ewentualnie mozna to poprawic,czy moze bledy mieszcza sie w granicach normy i spokojnie mozesz wyplacic pieniadze....

decyzja o wyborze technologii to jest decyzja indywidualna i kazdy inwestor poniesie sam konsekwensje dopilnowania,niedopilnowania,wdrozenia sie badz nie w temat...
dosc wspomniec,jak wielu forumowiczow rwac wlosy z glowy ociepla sciany budowane w technologii jednowarstwowej,bo nie przylozyli sie wczesniej do lektury forum...wlasnie forum,a nie marketingowych,pomijajacych wiele waznych kwestii opracowan producenta....

zreszta....cala ta rozmowa nie ma najmniejszego sensu dopoki nie odezwie sie Praefa i nie odpowie na skierowane w tym watku do niej pytania.....

----------


## NOTO

Ta rozmowa ma sens.  Inwestorzy bardziej widzą, że ważna jest postać inspektora budowlanego, podpisywanej umowy itp.
I że są technologie które mają takie plusy i takie minusy.

To czy PAEFA się odezwie pewnie zależy od tego jakiej kategorii będą pytania. Jak merytoryczne to pewnie odpowie. Jak "nękające"/"trudne" to zapewne nie.
I nie przekonujcie mnie że na trudne pytania też powinni odpowiedzieć.  Bo odpowiedź ... i tak Wam nic nie da , bo jak piszesz nie będziecie w stanie ocenić czy zaproponowane rozwiązania są skuteczne.  

Pamiętacie sprawę ENEA, której monterzy psuli liczniki elektryczne bo mieli z tego premię. Co ENEA miała odpowiedzieć na zarzuty ?  Oprócz wewnętrznych zwolnień. Przyznała cześciowo rację i wszystko git. Takie rzeczy zawsze były i będą. Sęk w tym aby je elimininować w zarodku.

----------


## herakles

Dokładniej, odpowie na pytania których odpowiedź da się zamienić w marketingową papkę dla odmóżdżonych. W sumie jak kto głupi, to lepiej żeby pieniędzy nie miał i żeby miał je mądrzejszy prawda?

----------


## herakles

Podnoszę temat i proszę Praefę o odpowiedzi!

----------


## Dareckyy

> z czystej ciekawosci zapytam(chociaz wiem ha ha,ze nikt mi pewnie nie odpowie),jak na te technologie patrzy bank?
> wczoraj rozmawialam ze znajomym,ktory chcial zaciagnac kredyt na budowe domu w technologii szkieletowej i co sie okazuje?banki twierdza,ze wartosc odtworzeniowa (czy jakos tak) takiego domu jest duzo nizsza i w zwiazku z tym nie moze dostac tyle kredytu ile by chcial i ile by mogl dostac na dom budowany w technologii murowanej....
> byl przekonany do "szkieletora",a teraz zaczyna pekac....
> a jak jest z domami z elementow keramzytowych?


Otrzymałem kredyt w Millenium, miałem też gotową umowę z PKO BP, ale ze względu na zaoferowane warunki nie skorzystałem.  Nie było żadnego problemu ze względu na wybrane technologie.

----------


## tomek131

Noi co tam,Praefa zaciera ręce ,że ten kompromitujący ich wątek zamiera.Ale nie damy mu umrzeć,a sprawa użytkownika Zuzanos jeszcze się nie zakończyła...

----------


## herakles

Nie damy nie damy i jak zwykle czekamy na odpowiedzi na nurtujące nas pytania.

----------


## mr.coccolino

chyba panie z marketingu są na urlopach..... he he :rotfl:

----------


## tomek131

Tak mi wpadło w oko na tutejszym forum.Tradycyjna budowa- do wprowadzenia 3miesiące.Dom 93metry.Z wykończeniem ,tylko bez zabudowy kuchni 220tys.Chyba went mech.Czyli koło 2350BRUTTO za metr za stan wykończony.Czyli deweloperski, jakieś 50tys odjąć na oko od 220 na wykończenie da nam 170tys ,czyli około 1800BRUTTO za metr deweloperskiego.Przy założeniu ,że 50tys wystarczyło by te blisko 100m doprowadzić od deweloperskiego do wykończonego w co osobiście wątpię.Nic nie robili sami bo nie potrafią i nie mają czasu.To po co Praefa?Jaka będzie jej przewaga?
Link do opisu
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ony+ogr%C3%B3d

----------


## Mariusz Cegla

Mam pytanie do Praefy. Jaka jest masa sciany prefabrykatu na 1 m2 ?

----------


## krzysztof czajka

hehe.. Preafa, Preafa, Preafa. Widzę, że nie dacie im już spokoju :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Ale gdzie oni są?Mieli odpowiadać na pytania.Okazało się ,że wątek okazał się klapą i chcieliby by zniknął.Okazało się również ,że na tym forum trudniej znależść naiwnego idiotę niż na ulicy

----------


## Dareckyy

> Mam pytanie do Praefy. Jaka jest masa sciany prefabrykatu na 1 m2 ?


http://www.praefa.com/files/klasy.pdf

We wtorek mają mi stawiać ściany, to zdam relację czy wszystko ok.

----------


## krzysztof czajka

ryzykant :big tongue:  Ale zdaj relację, tylko najlepiej za 5 lat. Zobaczymy czy dom stoi. taki żart :big tongue:

----------


## Dareckyy

Z małym poślizgiem, ale ściany Praefy stoją już na mojej budowie, montaż zasadniczy odbył się w ubiegłą środę i trwał ok. 8 godzin. Wczoraj i dzisiaj nastąpiło spawanie elementów stalowych i wypełnianie betonem szczelin pod i pomiędzy ścianami.

Poniżej link do galerii ze zdjęciami
https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...06633011864162

Krótki opis w moim dzienniku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...99trzne-Praefa.

----------


## tomek131

To jednak nie dla mnie metoda.Jakbym zobaczył te pourywane płyty ,dziury i wystające zbrojenie to bym kazał to zabrać.NIe interesuje mnie ich problem z transportem ,że to normalne.Przy takiej kasie za te ściany to nie jest w/g mnie normalne.Niech wypracują taką metodę wykonania i transportu ,żeby ściany przyjechały nówki folijka i naklejeczki praefa w każdym narożniku z nieuszkodzonym kodem paskowym.Tak to powinno przy tych pieniądzach wyglądać.Jak mam to postawić i pokazać wszystkim ,którzy przyjdą oglądać nową technologię.Pół miasta się będzie ze mnie śmiało przecież.Powinno po prostu być w/g mnie o niebo estetyczniej,żeby móc pokazać i powiedzieć zapłaciłem ,ale patrz jak się teraz buduje,jaka precyzja ,jaka jakość ,jaka szybkość.Trwałe ,solidne idealnie i na czas dostarczone,zmontowane tak ,że bomba nie ruszy.Zaraz równie solidnie i szybko zrobią dach ,wykończą,zapłacę i kładę płytki,maluję i wnoszę meble, a ty stary dalej się baw ze swoją budową,szukaj fachwców itp.Wtedy rozumiem.
Widzę w Twoim dzienniku ,że płacisz PRZED danym etapem, w tym wypadku etapem ścian.Teraz chyba rozumiem jakość scian,w razie draki pewnie reklamację do Pana Boga.Zapłacone,nie pasuje? To idziemy do domu i dalej wykańczaj se Pan ten wynalazek sam.A że nikt nie zna technologii poza dwoma firmami na południu to problem.Naprawdę nie boisz się płacić przed robotą???

----------


## Dareckyy

U mnie był problem z dojazdem na działkę i ściany musiały być przeładowywane na mniejszy samochód. Niektóre uszkodzenia (ukruszenia najczęściej rogów płyt) mogły wtedy powstać. W paru miejscach jest problem z wychodzącymi z płyty rurami z kanalizacji i wody. Moim zdaniem powinny być trochę bardziej oddalone od krawędzi - ewidentna wina fachowca, który tą instalację układał przed zalaniem płyty Legalett. Ściany musiały być ułożone zgodnie z projektem, stąd trzeba je było w tych punktach "zbić". Nie stanowi to żadnego zagrożenia dla ścian pod względem konstrukcyjnym. Ubytki będą uzupełnione, więc po wykończeniu śladu nie będzie. Pokażę Wam zdjęcia tych miejsc po poprawkach. 

Dzisiaj sprawdziłem poziomicą piony i poziomy ścian - jest OK. 

Co do płatności przystałem na te warunki, bo mam zaufanie pod tym względem do tej firmy. Znam parę osób, które budowały się z Abakonem. Tak się składa, że kolejny etap czyli wykonanie stropu, więźby, pokrycia dachowego i garażu będzie robiony przez najbliższe dwa tygodnie, a zapłacę im za 2 tygodnie (procedura w banku dłużej trwa), a więc de facto po wykonaniu i nie było żadnego problemu z firmą w tej sytuacji.

Dla mnie nadal ten system ma więcej zalet niż wad i nie żałuję tej decyzji.

Tutaj kilka zdjęć po ostatnim dniu montażu oraz po wymurowaniu komina
https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...27686604613218

----------


## tomek131

Czyli widać ponad wszelką wątpliwość ,że PRAEFA uciekła.W związku z powyższym mam pytanie
CZY TAK ZACHOWUJE SIĘ NIBY POWAŻNA FIRMA ,UDZIELAJĄCA NIBY 50 LETNIEJ GWARANCJI??
Wstyd droga Praefo,żenada i wstyd.I szkoda mi, bo na pierwszy rzut oka ciekawie to wyglądało,ale jak wszyscy widzieliśmy ,jak to mówią - im głębiej w las ,tym więcej drzew

----------


## Kuba Dąb

widzicie, Wam tzreba było 18 stron żeby to zauważyć. Ja wiedziałem już na 1-szej.

----------


## Dareckyy

> Czyli widać ponad wszelką wątpliwość ,że PRAEFA uciekła.W związku z powyższym mam pytanie
> CZY TAK ZACHOWUJE SIĘ NIBY POWAŻNA FIRMA ,UDZIELAJĄCA NIBY 50 LETNIEJ GWARANCJI??
> Wstyd droga Praefo,żenada i wstyd.I szkoda mi, bo na pierwszy rzut oka ciekawie to wyglądało,ale jak wszyscy widzieliśmy ,jak to mówią - im głębiej w las ,tym więcej drzew


Nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi Tomku? Wyciągasz jakieś dziwne wnioski. Za wszelką cenę starasz się sobie udowodnić pewną założona tezę i wszystkie informacje interpretujesz jednostronnie. Ale to Twoje prawo.

Praefa wyprodukowała ściany do mojego domu. Za budowę kompleksowo jest odpowiedzialna firma Abakon. Budowa jest w trakcie i na razie nikt nigdzie mi nie uciekł ...

----------


## tomek131

JA mogę być podejrzliwym klientem i jednostronnie interpretować ,ale inni jednostronnie interpretujący w drugą stronę to kim mogą być?Czytałeś ten wątek od początku?Praefa wypadła tu z głupią i naiwną reklamą ,ale nie spotkała się z odzewem naiwniaków ,tylko z ludzmi zadającymi konkretne pytania.Plątali się w zeznaniach i plątali.W końcu pewna użytkowniczka wstawiła zdjęcia (masakryczne) z budowy z Praefą .Zaczęli plątać się jeszcze bardziej ,aż w koncu zniknęli i przestali odpowiadać na pytania.Mimo , iż udawali na początku solidną firmę ,prowadzili dwa wątki ,wklejali domki ,dyskutowali.To forum budowlane ,czego się spodziewali - rozdziawionych paszczy ludzi z ulicy , którzy słuchają bajek w postaci "ciepły dom na lata" , "dom w cenie mieszkania"?Może kółka różańcowego?Nie spełniły się ich oczekiwania bezkrytycznej wiary w głupoty więc uciekli.W/g Ciebie to normalne?Jeśli tak,przykro mi ,ale w mojej ocenie zaliczę Cię do grona tworzących nie bezinteresownie pozytywny marketing.
Jeśli już nie odpowiadała im atmosfera forum i trudne pytania forumowiczów powinni choć ze zwykłej ludzkiej grzeczności ,tak po prostu i zwyczajnie się pożegnać ,podziękować za wymianę zdań i wtedy zniknąć.To jak opuścili to forum (a może teraz napiszą, jak poczytają ,że nie opuścili ) w mojej ocenie klasyfikuje ich w gronie małych byle jakich firemek jakich miliony (wymyśleć marketing,zrobić byle co i byle jak i zarobić na naiwnych)a target to jak pisałem niezbyt majętni budowniczowie małych domków z dużych aglomeracji ,naiwni bojący się zwykłej budowy i nie mający o niej pojęcia ,liczący ,że tu będzie cudownie lekko prosto i przyjemnie ,na niczym nie trzeba się znać i wszystko za nas zrobią

----------


## Dareckyy

Czyli Twoja wypowiedź umieszczona pod moim postem nie dotyczyła mojej budowy, tylko braku odpowiedzi użytkownika (firmy) Praefa na niektóre postawione wcześniej pytania?

----------


## NOTO

> Dokładniej, odpowie na pytania których odpowiedź da się zamienić w marketingową papkę dla odmóżdżonych. W sumie jak kto głupi, to lepiej żeby pieniędzy nie miał i żeby miał je mądrzejszy prawda?


Zróć uwagę w jaki sposób traktujesz swoich dyskutantów i czytających ten wątek.   Stosujesz jeszcze gorsze chwyty niż PRAEFA  :sad:

----------


## NOTO

> JA mogę być podejrzliwym klientem i jednostronnie interpretować ,ale inni jednostronnie interpretujący w drugą stronę to kim mogą być?Czytałeś ten wątek od początku?Praefa wypadła tu z głupią i naiwną reklamą ,ale nie spotkała się z odzewem naiwniaków ,tylko z ludzmi zadającymi konkretne pytania.Plątali się w zeznaniach i plątali.W końcu pewna użytkowniczka wstawiła zdjęcia (masakryczne) z budowy z Praefą .Zaczęli plątać się jeszcze bardziej ,aż w koncu zniknęli i przestali odpowiadać na pytania.Mimo , iż udawali na początku solidną firmę ,prowadzili dwa wątki ,wklejali domki ,dyskutowali.To forum budowlane ,czego się spodziewali - rozdziawionych paszczy ludzi z ulicy , którzy słuchają bajek w postaci "ciepły dom na lata" , "dom w cenie mieszkania"?Może kółka różańcowego?Nie spełniły się ich oczekiwania bezkrytycznej wiary w głupoty więc uciekli.W/g Ciebie to normalne?Jeśli tak,przykro mi ,ale w mojej ocenie zaliczę Cię do grona tworzących nie bezinteresownie pozytywny marketing.
> Jeśli już nie odpowiadała im atmosfera forum i trudne pytania forumowiczów powinni choć ze zwykłej ludzkiej grzeczności ,tak po prostu i zwyczajnie się pożegnać ,podziękować za wymianę zdań i wtedy zniknąć.To jak opuścili to forum (a może teraz napiszą, jak poczytają ,że nie opuścili ) w mojej ocenie klasyfikuje ich w gronie małych byle jakich firemek jakich miliony (wymyśleć marketing,zrobić byle co i byle jak i zarobić na naiwnych)a target to jak pisałem niezbyt majętni budowniczowie małych domków z dużych aglomeracji ,naiwni bojący się zwykłej budowy i nie mający o niej pojęcia ,liczący ,że tu będzie cudownie lekko prosto i przyjemnie ,na niczym nie trzeba się znać i wszystko za nas zrobią


Jakąkolwiek firmę budowlaną byś prowadził i próbował to pokazać na tym FORUM to watek zakończyłby się podobnie. Pokaż mi inne wątki gdzie firma dotrwała do końca ?

Prowadzisz własny biznes ? JEśli tak to powiedz co się stanie jak się zareklamujesz a pod reklamą odpowie ktoś komu coś zrobiłeś co później mu się popsuło. *Pomyłek nie ma ten co nic nie robi.*

----------


## tomek131

Ja co innego a ty co innego ,jak papka marketingowa.Nie chodzi o to ,że zepsuli komuś budowę i przywiezli i zamontowali rozpadający się syf,ani nawet o to ,że nie dotrwali do końca na forum ,chodzi o pewien sposób zachowania ,bo chcieli być kimś więcej niż popijający Kazio na budowie a nie potrafili się jak taki Kazio nawet zwyczajnie pożegnać z forumowiczami (w tym z Tobą,należałoby ci się za ich obronę przecież).
Mówię o pewnej mentalności , o byciu czymś więcej niż drobnym cwaniaczkiem próbującym naopowiadać głupot i sprzedać swój produkt ,a jak ktoś kłopotliwie pyta to uciec.To jest mentalność domokrążcy.O tym mówię.Przy takiej mentalności ich opowiadania o gwarancjach , jakości i tym podobnych ja z góry wkładam między bajki.Ityle.Jeśli nie rozumiesz o czym piszę szkoda czasu, bo i tak się nie zrozumiemy

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

suma sumaru zle sie do tego zabrali, bo poszli na wojne z forumowiczami
jezeli ktos ich argumentami i brakiem odpowiedzi internautom chce zareklamowac produkt...
lepiej zeby sciany ich byly lepsze niz odzaj i forma prowadzonych dialogow

nie podlega jednak watpliwosci ze nie ma co ciagnac tego watku

----------


## Kuba Dąb

wojnę zaczeli co prawda forumowicze, ale oni cały czas sie pogrążali. A mogło być tak pięknie.  :big tongue:

----------


## Dareckyy

Tydzień temu przesłałem mailem zapytanie do firmy Praefa następującej treści:

"Szanowni Państwo,

mam następujące pytanie - jak powinno zostać naprawione uszkodzenie
ściany Praefa powstałe w trakcie jej montażu? Chodzi o ścianę
zewnętrzną, która jest uszkodzona w dwóch miejscach, w których z płyty
fundamentowej wystaje rura kanalizacyjna. W załączeniu przesyłam
zdjęcia tych miejsc. Proszę o pilną odpowiedź.

Z poważaniem"

i do dzisiaj, pomimo kilku rozmów telefonicznych z pracownikami firmy i dwóch maili z ich strony, nie otrzymałem konkretnej odpowiedzi.

Być może poruszając ten temat na forum uda mi się uzyskać konkretną odpowiedź ...

Poniżej link do zdjęcia z uszkodzeniem ściany zewnętrznej 
https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...06967594525122

----------


## tomek131

Samo zachowanie firmy na tak ogromnym forum daje pewność ,że lepiej nie robić z nią żadnych interesów ,a w szczególności nie budować domu.Możemy kończyć chyba ten wątek,jak ktoś będzie chciał poczytać sobie o tej "wspaniałej" firmie i tradycyjnym domu w 3 miesiące wujek google na pewno wątek odnajdzie

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

amen

----------


## zurominek

Projekt Figa Lux firmy Archeton:
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...03_opisogolnyl

*Cena (z montażem, transportem do 400 km od siedziby naszej firmy) wynosi 141.889,05 zł netto.* Jeżeli podzielimy to przez 214,5 m2 powierzchni netto, otrzymujemy kwotę 661,49 zł netto za m2 powierzchni netto. Bez montażu cena spada już do 540 zł netto za m2 powierzchni netto.

*Dla zainteresowanych:* strop w tym projekcie (prefabrykowany PRAEFA)  gr. 16 cm (135,03 m2) kosztuje 32.164,15 zł.[/QUOTE]
 Witam, jestem bardzo zainteresowana budową w tej technologii, natrafiłam na ten wątek i przykładową cenę domu o podobnych wymiarach jak mój wymarzony, stąd pytanie:
*Czy cena stropów mieści się w cenie 141 889,05 zł netto?*

----------


## beton44

zombi wrócił !!!!!

----------


## herakles

Uważaj na tę firmę, bo z pięknych marzeń zrobią nieszczęście.

----------


## peter12

Witam
dzieki za link, bardzo ciekawe wypowiedzi tam są, moj zapal na dom prefabrykowany juz prawie wygasl poprzeczytaniu.
Dzis otrzymalem wycene z jednej z firm i chyba wybiore metode tradycyjna.
Wycena
Budynek Dom w chabrach (powierzchnia netto(podłóg) : 259,48 m2).
Opcja wykonania szkielet drewniany
Pod klucz 550 000
Wykonanie deweloperskie 470 000
Do samodzielnej rozbudowy 345000
metoda Klimapor (keramzytobeton)
Pod klucz 630 000
Wykonanie deweloperskie 540 000
Do samodzielnej rozbudowy 395000
Ceny nie zawierają VAT, kosztów fundamentów.
Dom zaledwie 160m2 z garazem 29m2 cenowa porazka za ta kwote mam super budowany metoda tradycyjna

----------


## herakles

Nie wiem jaka była umowa ale gwarancji udziela chyba sprzedający, bo w polsce jest coś takiego, jak prawo konsumenckie, więc proponuję zgłosić usterkę i zażądać jej usunięcia. A potem sąd. Zaproś jakiego magika z labolatorim aby sporządził Ci opinię na temat usterek, napisz pozew dołącz tę opinię jako dowód i WALCZ.

Praefa niczym się nie różni od innego badziewie, tyle że jest droższa, przez co ma więcej kasy na marketing i daje pośrednikom większe marże.

----------


## herakles

Narzędzia wątku -> oceń temat ->doskonały  :Lol:

----------


## Bartgd

Witam,

To ja się niniejszym przywitam i odgrzeję tego starego kotleta...

Czy w międzyczasie firmie i technologii Praefa przybyło zadowolonych i/lub niezadowolonych klientów ?
Jak się rozwiązały stare sprawy opisane w tym wątku ?

Powoli przygotowuję się do budowy domu i zainteresowały mnie 2 technologie budowy ścian:
- prefabrykaty z keramzytobetonu,
- panele SIP.

Fundament będzie na grzanej płycie.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Bart

----------

